# Dry Spell



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 18, 2004)

OK, players, this is the official IC thread for Dry Spell. Welcome! I know we are itching to go.

Characters are located in the Dry Spell Rogues Gallery.
Minor OOC discussion is OK here (clarifying remarks/questions, etc.), but larger topics would be best addressed in the original OOC thread.

Reminders:

During combat, tactical movement, etc., you will need to tell me your basic intent, what actions you want to take, what feats/abilities you are using, and the like. I will then resolve the action, post what happened, and ask what you want to do next. Please let me know under what contingencies your intent would change. If something obvious happens (like the opponent you wanted to target falls before your turn), I will try to guess what you would most likely do in that case given your intent. So the more info you give me about your intent up front, the better I will be able to resolve the action in accordance with your thinking. For really important moments, I will stop the resolution at your place in the initiative order and ask you for specific instructions (I certainly don't want anyone to feel railroaded).

I will make all rolls, and will post those that you would normally know about (such as attack and damage rolls, purposeful skill checks, and the like), but may not post all modifiers or the DCs (the DM has to have *some* secrets in order to keep the game fun for you, after all  ). I will NOT cheat you, but you must accept my decisions as final.


----------



## Krug (Jul 18, 2004)

_Sounds good. Gnome, owl and dog ready to go._


----------



## Galethorn (Jul 18, 2004)

_Eolan turns around from his weapon drills._
"Is it time? I'm ready. I'll just keep practicing with my sword till it's time."
_He turns back to the scarecrow he was attacking, and resumes his routine of guards, cuts, and thrusts._


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 19, 2004)

*Day 1*

_I had some unexpected extra time today, so I was able to get the first official game post up. (BTW, still waiting on email addresses for a couple of you.  ) Here we go!_ 

*Day 1*

It is early evening as the weary band of adventurers makes its way into the town of Green Glade. The name of the town seems particularly cruel. It is high summer, and the surrounding countryside is baking in a dry heat. The adventurers have passed farm after farm whose crops are failing. The few streams they have encountered have dried to a trickle. And the rolling grasslands, broken by occasional woods, have taken on the golden brown shade of drying hay.

The public buildings of the middling town, then, are a welcome sight. Although the members of the party have no intention of staying in Green Glade long, the town offers a convenient place to enjoy a hearty meal and to spend the night in a clean bed instead of the wilderness. More importantly, they may find something here to quench their considerable thirst.

The arrival of the adventurers causes a small spectacle. Although the people of this town are used to the presence of traveling parties, this is a particularly impressive group. A large knight rides straight-backed atop a massive warhorse. The knight handles the beast with an expert touch, his manner clearly communicating the great skill and physical prowess of a classically-trained fighter. Walking beside the warrior is a stout figure protected by what appears to be stone armor! The crowd recognizes the dwarf as a priest by his silver Holy Symbol of Moradin, despite his martial appearance. While these people do not worship Moradin, a priest of this deity is welcome nearly everywhere. Behind this vanguard walks a pair of slighter, but no less impressive figures. A fair-yet-grim elf in studded leather carries a rapier (a rare weapon indeed in this area!) and a finely made longbow. His eyes, while not threatening or unsettling in any way, seem to be everywhere at once, as if he could react in a split second to the smallest threat. Beside him, a very small person nearly skips with enthusiasm at the prospect of finding some ale and pipeweed. This delightful creature must be a gnome, though most in this town have seen gnomes only in fairy books, and has the look of an arcanist to boot. (This last prospect has the children of the town nearly shaking with joy, but makes the adults understandably suspicious.) The party is accompanied by a small zoo of animals. Besides the warhorse, there is a pack mule, a dog with the disciplined manner of a trained guard animal, and a stately owl, its eyes hinting at the preternatural intelligence of a magical beast. Whispers in the crowd follow the party as they make their way to the public square, the likely sight of any inns the town might boast.

In the public square you do indeed see a homey inn. The sign hanging over the doors is a wooden replica of a shield, scarlet in color, emblazoned with a golden claw encircled by a laurel wreath. The name on the sign reads *The Wyvern’s Claw*. The doors are painted the same shade of red. Before making your way to the inn, you stop at the public notice board. Among the usual tattered papers, advertising second hand farm implements for sale and announcing births and public meetings, etc., one in particular catches your attention.

*Reward!!!*
2,000 pieces of gold
For the head of the bugbear
Relgore Himtooth
Inquire with Lord Nerius Bootlum​
The notice is written on fine paper, marked with the same scarlet shield that hangs above the inn.

Intrigued, you tear the notice from the board in the slanting golden light and take it with you. After paying for your rooms and stabling your animals, you sit down in the tavern to eat and discuss the notice. Moments after you sit, while you are still getting comfortable, the tavern manager—a thin, middle aged man—hurries up to you.

“Friends! Welcome to Green Glade and welcome to the Wyvern’s Claw. My name is Graf, and I am at your service. It isn’t often that folk of such obvious distinction visit our humble town."

Graf moves a little closer and lowers his voice in a conspiratorial tone.

“I see that you have found Lord Bootlum’s reward notice for the head of Relgore. The bugbear and his foul gang of humanoids harried our lands for years, plundering the outlying farms, and occasionally going so far as to carry off some of the poor folk that work the land.

“Several months ago, Lord Bootlum dispatched a contingent of the local militia to track down Relgore and his band. The squad killed several of the vermin in open combat and drove off several others, including Relgore. Though they never found his hideout, we have had no trouble from Relgore or his gang since.”

Graf sighs and continues,

“However…Nerius Bootlum is convinced that Relgore lives on—indeed, not only lives on, but actually has something to do with the current drought we find ourselves in the ravishes of. Meaning no disrespect to Lord Bootlum, you understand, but many in town think he may be going a touch senile. After all, a bugbear controlling the weather!?

“Not that one can blame him. The drought has become terribly severe. In the last few weeks, no fewer than three lakes—LAKES, mind you—have completely dried up! Things have become so bad that the local clerics at the Temple of Heironeous have had to channel all of their powers into creating food and water. Lord Bootlum is understandably desperate to do something! But the people despair believing that he will doing nothing to really help them as long as he is chasing phantom bugbears.

“Myself, I have seen many things come and go over the years. Bootlum may be a little out of touch, but he has never been one to go tilting after windmills. He has always been good to us, and has led our town through many a crisis with a level head. It may even be that he is on to something with his suspicions. If he is, perhaps you can find the bugbear for him. If not—well, perhaps a noble group such as yourselves can convince him of the error of his ways. In any event, Green Glade is in a desperate situation, and the good Lord Bootlum has precious few allies among the townsfolk right now.

“If you fine folks would be agreeable, I would like to send word to Lord Bootlum that a band of adventurers is in town. I’m sure he would meet with you tomorrow to discuss the crisis. Think it over while I prepare your ale and food, such as it is in these times, and perhaps you can give me an answer when I return.”

With that, Graf bows and hurries away. As you turn to face each other, the sun is setting, and the deepening evening fills the baking air with a sense of danger and opportunity.


----------



## Krug (Jul 19, 2004)

Belisha looks at her other companions. "Well it is a town in need? We can't let the drought to continue further. Though perhaps there may be other reasons for this shortage...". She turns to Rufus. "Poor doggie look at your tongue hanging out like a towel. You are certainly one to feel the heat," she says. "Hmm.. but before we start our quest a touch more ale..."


----------



## Brain (Jul 19, 2004)

Slyfen nods, chuckling as Belisha talks to her dog.  "Indeed, I would like to see an end to this unnatural heat, and I would very much like to get paid to end it.  I think we should meet with this local lord.  At the least, he will buy us a meal and some drinks."  Slyfen smiles slightly at the thought, then looks around at his companions to see their reactions.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 19, 2004)

Hardin looks disapprovingly at his elvish companion.

"If for no other reason than to help these townsfolk we should inquire with the local lord as to what we can do."


----------



## Galethorn (Jul 19, 2004)

*Eolan, Human Fighter*

_Eolan nods._
"Reward or no, these people need help," he says, tearing off a piece of bread. "And, by the looks of it, we're the best suited to give it to them."


----------



## Brain (Jul 19, 2004)

Slyfen grins, having at least gotten a frown for his efforts.  "You know me better than that Hardin, or you should by now.  I guess my dry humor takes a while to get used to. I would help these people if they had nothing to give, but since there is a monetary offer, I see no reason why we can't take them up on it."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 20, 2004)

*Meeting Lord Bootlum*

When Graf returns, you tell him that you have decided to meet with Nerius Bootlum.

“Very good, then, friends!”

Graf seems relieved.

“I’ll send word right away. In the mean time, please enjoy the hospitality of the Wyvern’s Claw. Although food and water are scarce, we have made you a fresh mutton stew.”

Three quarters of an hour later, just as you are finishing your excellent repast, Graf returns to your table.

“The messenger has returned from Lord Bootlum’s. He reports that Nerius is very glad to hear that an adventuring party is willing to hear him out. He wishes to meet with you tomorrow morning an hour after dawn. I’ll set up a room in the inn’s private offices.”

After enjoying the hospitality of the inn for the evening, you bathe then retire to your rooms and sleep like you haven’t for weeks.

*Day 2*

The following morning, you are awakened by Graf at dawn. After an hour he returns for you, and leads the party to an inner chamber in the offices of the inn. When you enter the room, an aging nobleman rises to greet you. Nerius Bootlum’s tall, slim form is draped in a slate gray tunic and cloak of fine cloth. Embroidered on the left breast of his outer garment is the scarlet shield with wyvern's claw and wreath. Although Lord Bootlum is clearly in his sixties, his hair is white only at the temples. His intelligent black eyes are placed above a trim, well-kept beard.

“Well met, noble travelers. I don’t mind telling you that you are a sight for sore eyes. Good Mr. Graf informed me of his conversations with you last night. What he has told you is substantially correct. It is also correct that most in town think I have lost my mind and that Relgore is gone, driven away by the militia I sent after him some months ago. Perhaps you have reached the same conclusion. If so, I will now tell you some things that may change your mind.”

With this, Nerius gestures for you to sit around a small wooden table, and asks Graf to leave the room while he converses with you privately. Once you are all in place, Nerius continues:

“As Graf may have told you, Relgore and his band have been a thorn in our side for many years. Until now, we did not dare move against him directly. We feared that an open confrontation would cost us more in the lives of our young men than it would save us over time. However, Relgore is now in possession of an item of considerable power.

“I am a…collector of unusual items. Several years ago, a curious item came into my hands through some fortuitous investments I made. It is in the form of a natural sponge that looks to be of considerable antiquity. About six months ago I came across reference to a magical sponge in an arcane book which I had recently acquired. Wondering if this was the same sponge I had come into possession of several years ago, I decided to consult with the sage Elwin in the city of Allthrop, about a fortnight away. I took a small fortune in gems with me to exchange for gold and silver pieces while there.

“On my second day of travel, my coach was ambushed by Relgore and his gang. Leaving myself and my coach driver for dead, they made away with both the sponge and the gems. Tragically, my coach driver _had_ been killed, but I lived on. Somehow, I managed to drag myself to the nearby Temple of Heironeous. The clerics there were sympathetic to my plight and restored me to complete health. Worried now at what Relgore might possess, I traveled on to Allthrop. Elwin told me he believed that the lost sponge was indeed more than a curiosity—it was a wondrous item called the _eversoaking sponge_. While Elwin was not completely sure of the item's powers, he wisely pointed out that any wondrous item can be put to mischievous use.

“Upon hurriedly returning to Green Glade, I dispatched the militia to rid us once and for all of Relgore, who was now more of a threat than ever. Naturally, I didn’t tell anyone about the sponge. An item of power such as that should not fall into the wrong hands, and the militia might have been tempted to keep it for themselves or sell it to the highest bidder had they known of it. In any event, if they successfully killed Relgore, I thought it best if the sponge simply vanished into history.

“Well, the militia returned claiming to have killed half of Relgore’s band and driven the rest off. There was much rejoicing in town, and I confess that I myself also thought that the men had finally rid us of this threat. Indeed, we had no more trouble from Relgore for a time, and this seemed to confirm our hopes.

"However, this summer has been particularly harsh. Rain has not come in six weeks. Our crops fail and our people and animals thirst. Of course, we have known drought before; normally in dry periods, we rely on several small lakes nearby to provide us with the water we need. However, in the past few weeks, at least three of these lakes have completely dried up. It doesn’t take a person of great intellect to put two and two together. After all, lakes don’t dry up overnight of their own accord. The people of Green Glade blame our nature deities, but I am convinced that the culprit is closer to home.

“It is my belief that Relgore still roams these lands with a small contingent of humanoids, and that he is somehow using the sponge to torment us in revenge for our foray against his gang.

“I would be most grateful to you if you would rid us of Relgore and his raiding party. In order to impress upon you urgency of the situation, I am prepared to increase the reward to 2,500 gold pieces for Relgore’s head. In addition, if you return the sponge to me, you are welcome to keep whatever other treasure you may find during the course of this mission.”

It is now about three and a half hours until noon, and already the air swelters.

_(OOC: Belisha makes an unsuccessful knowledge (arcane) check to see she knows anything about the eversoaking sponge (DC 25, die result 12 + 7 = 19). Belisha makes a successful knowledge (nature) check, and realizes that the small lakes could not have dried up by purely natural causes in just a few weeks (DC 10, die result 15 + 5 = 20). You all make unsuccessful sense motive checks to get a hunch as to Bootlum’s trustworthiness (DC 20, die results: Slyfen 11 + 0 = 11; Hardin 8 + 2 = 10; Eolan 5 + 0 = 5; Belisha 15 + 0 = 0); this means that you don’t have a strong feeling that Bootlum is being entirely honest, but you also have no reason to mistrust him.)_


----------



## Brain (Jul 20, 2004)

Slyfen makes sure that Lord Bootlum is done speaking, and then asks, "Do you have any sort of information as to the whereabouts of Relgore and his gang that would be more useful to us in finding them?  Perhaps the area that has most recently been dried up?"


----------



## Krug (Jul 20, 2004)

(Earlier on, Belisha had stared at the mutton stew before pushing it away. She gave some of it to Rufus. Asked to explain, she said "It reminded me too much of Gwaaaah." She then just bit on some bread.)

Belisha nods. "The lakes would not have dried out so quickly by themselves."


----------



## Galethorn (Jul 21, 2004)

_Eolan, after wiping sweat from his brow with his sleeve, nods as well._

"I would go on this quest for you without pause, but I don't speak for my companions, and we would need more information to pursue this troublesome bugbear with any chance of success."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 21, 2004)

"I am certainly willing to undertake this quest, if only for the good of the townsfolk.  If it is any help, I can perform elementary auguries to determine the outcome of any particular course of action."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 21, 2004)

*More with Bootlum*

_OOC: The spell casters will need to inform me when/if they want to prepare spells. Other than that, I'll assume you have the ones listed on your character sheets as prepared. When you use them, I'll mark them off. Also, I need to know from Hardin when his daily preparation time is._

Lord Bootlum is visibly heartened by your willingness to help. He smiles, nods, and sits back in his chair, a weight having been lifted from his shoulders. He continues,

"I'm afraid that no one knows exactly where Relgore's hideout is. The squad I sent after Relgore was unable--or unwilling--to find it after their battle with his gang. They considered the problem solved, in any case.

"I think that investigating the most recently affected lake is a wise course to take. Following Allthrop road through the west gate will take you to this lake in about a day and a half. In fact, it was near this location that I was ambushed. Perhaps you will be able to find some clue there as to the location of the gang's hideout. The temple of Heironeous is also close to this location. A rough trail leads from the lake to the temple after a walk of about thirty minutes through a woods. Perhaps the priests there could be of some assistance to you. They are not fighters, but they have a strong tradition of helping travelers and those who would do good in this land.

"I can supply you with a week's worth of food and water for the trek. Beyond that, the people would take notice and accuse me of funding a wild goose chase with the public treasury, and more importantly, wasting precious water. My position is already weak, and I fear that such a situation could quickly lead to more disaster for the town. If you choose this course, I can have things arranged by morning."

_OOC: If you choose this direction, the next DM update will likely describe the beginning of your journey out of town, so if anyone wants to resupply, please let me know (unfortunately, no _magic_ items are available for purchase here). Of course, feel free to stick around town long enough to do whatever you want; I don't want to railroad you, I'm just guessing that people are antsy to get on the way._


----------



## Krug (Jul 21, 2004)

"A week's will suffice for us. Hopefully the water in our waterskins will not disappear overnight," says Belisha, the beavertail on her cap flipping excitedly.

_If everyone's riding Belisha will purchase a riding dog or a pony, as well as rations and saddlebags for the beastie. Yes, yet another animal..._


----------



## Galethorn (Jul 21, 2004)

"I _think_ I have everything I need, but what about the rest of you?"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 21, 2004)

"I should be fine.  If a week's rations don't last, I can always prepare some minor creation spells.  I say we go."


----------



## Brain (Jul 21, 2004)

"Indeed, let's go.  The sooner we can remedy the situation, the better."
Slyfen accepts the food, and puts it in his pack, but soon realizes that it is heavy, and he is slowed down by the extra weight.  He attempts to get others in the party to carry his food for him, for he needs to be light on his feet for scouting purposes.


----------



## Galethorn (Jul 21, 2004)

"Don't worry, Sylfen," Eolan says. "That's what the horse and the mule are for."


----------



## Brain (Jul 22, 2004)

"I was hoping you would say that, Eolan."  Slyfen has his backpack open in a flash and presents his food to Eolan to pack how he sees fit onto one of the beasts of burden.

(OOC: It seems we have no further business in town, so we can move on to the trail.  I'd like to place Slyfen as a sort of advance scout, ahead of the rest but not out of sight.)


----------



## Krug (Jul 22, 2004)

"You can create food and drink?" says Belisha, amazed. "Your magic is wondrous instead!" Belisha uses her minor magic to try to amuse the kids, but find there's not much one can do when children are thirsty, though she does elicit some smiles.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 22, 2004)

*The Journey Begins*

You spend the rest of the day resting and recovering from the journey that brought you to Green Glade. Although you are nervous about what threats you might face in your quest, you are also excited about the prospect of battling this Relgore and his band.

That night at the inn a bard plays his lute for the crowd. The sound is soothing to the bones, and the songs of glorious heroes past fortify you for what may come. Although you find it difficult to fall asleep, when sleep does come, you sleep deeply. You do not awaken until dawn.

*Day 3*

After packing your belongings and preparing your animals for the quest, you see the inn keeper to pay your bills. However, you find that Lord Bootlum has already paid them. Everything being taken care of in town, you take a collective deep breath and set off down Allthrop road.

Once you make your way through the west gate, you can see the lay of the land around you. You are still in low, rolling grasslands. The grass is about 18 inches high on all sides, and is universally brown. The elf takes up a traveling position some distance ahead of the rest of the party to scout the way. The road is hard packed dirt, and is quite flat. Here and there, it makes its way through small patches of woods. Although the trees look as distressed as the grass, they still provide some relief from the cruel sun. Around noon, you stop to eat under the shade of a small stand of trees.

You stop to rest and eat two more times that day. You see no signs of Relgore or his humanoid gang. However, you have sighted several animals. They seem to be stirred up and confused, with the recent loss of their water source.

Very far in the distance, through the heat-shimmered air, you can make out a range of mountains. As the sun sets behind them, you make camp for the night. Your thoughts are all focused on the challenges that lay ahead of you when you reach the lake tomorrow.



_OOC: It looks like you guys have the food weight thing figured out, so I'm not going to keep track of it beyond assuming that you have enough food and water for a week, and that the mule is carrying it. Belisha, I think the only person riding is Eolan, so I didn't procure you any other animals. I need to know if any of you will be standing watch tonight, and whether any of you are planning to sleep in their armor. Slyfen, assuming the road stays relatively flat, how far ahead (in feet) do you want to be travelling? Spell casters, if you want to change any of your prepared spells for Day 4, please let me know now. Hardin, I still need to know what your daily spell prep time is. By the way, you guys are all doing a great job of getting into the game spirit, so I'm awarding 200 XP each. You should see it on your character sheets._


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 22, 2004)

*The Journey Begins*

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Galethorn (Jul 22, 2004)

_Sitting on the edge of a large rock, honing the edge of his sword, Eolan looks around the camp._

"I'll take the first watch," he begins. "It still hasn't cooled off enough for me to bed down anyway."

(OOC: When the first watch ends, I will presumably take off the chain shirt to sleep)


----------



## Krug (Jul 22, 2004)

"I can take watch too," says Belisha. "Don't worry I can speak to Narkus to wile away the time.. softly, of course. And he's a good watch-animal as long as he doesn't go running after field mice."


----------



## Brain (Jul 22, 2004)

"How about I take second watch, and then Hardin takes the third, and Belisha the last?  Each watch lasts two hours, and we rest for ten in total."

OOC: Slyfen will stay 80 feet ahead of the party assuming flat terrain.  He will look around with his spyglass if he sees something interesting on the horizon, or every hour of travel if nothing was particularly interesting.  While walking, the spyglass is stowed away and he carries his bow in one hand, although not in a threatening manner.  He will sleep with his armor on, and Eolan can too if he wants, for they are wearing light armor.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 22, 2004)

Hardin preps spells at dawn.  The next day he'll swap out a hold person for an augury spell.


----------



## Krug (Jul 22, 2004)

"I am fine with that," says Belisha, replying to the question about taking last watch. "I do like to wake up early in the morning anyway."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 23, 2004)

*Day 4*

_OOC:
Here are some things you should know about the terrain to either side of the road. The tall grass makes movement difficult for Small or smaller creatures (they must pay 10’ of movement for every 5’ actually moved), but also provides them with concealment (miss chance 20%). It provides Medium creatures with limited concealment (miss chance 10%), but does not hamper their movement. Large or larger creatures take no movement penalties and gain no concealment from the grass.

Since Belisha didn’t need to prepare spells this morning, it was no big deal that she took last watch last night. However, she should probably take first watch from now on, as she needs 8 hours of rest (can’t even use Search) in order to prep spells.

Hardin, I’ll assume you took your armor off to sleep last night, so you’re not fatigued today. However, from now on, I’ll assume you’ll be sleeping in your armor unless you tell me otherwise._



*Day 4*

You wake up in the morning wondering whether today will be the day you must best Relgore and his band. After breakfasting and giving Hardin a few minutes of peace to meditate and prepare an _augury_, you set off again into the west on Allthrop road.

The road gently curves to the right or left from time to time. Slyfen scouts about 80' ahead of the rest of the party, occassionally checking the surroundings with his spyglass. The surrounding terrain stays largely as it was yesterday. However, some ways off to the south and west, a large woods comes into view. You can see that it covers acres and acres of land, and that behind it rises a hill perhaps 50’ tall. The hill in the distance looks to be covered in withering brown shrubbery of some sort.

However, your goal is to make it to the recently dried lake, so you return your attention to the road. Based on Nerius Bootlum’s information, you expect to reach the lake around noon today. It is now around ten o’clock in the morning, and the temperature has already reached the low 80s.



_OOC:
At this point, Slyfen makes a successful search check (DC 15, die result 15 + 10 = 25), and notices an area of disturbed land about 30’ ahead, south of the road. It looks like a large animal has been burrowing there…

I have attached a map of the current situation in html. Just change its extenstion from .txt to .htm and you should be able to view it in a web browser._


----------



## Brain (Jul 23, 2004)

Slyfen stops in his tracks and looks all around for any signs of movement.  He also puts up a hand facing the bunch behind him, then waves them towards his position.


----------



## Krug (Jul 23, 2004)

"What is it Slyfen?" asks Belisha. She cautiously moves over, though ensuring the others are near her. She is on the alert.

_Belisha will use her knowledge of nature to find out if she knows that the creature that was burrowing might be, and if she can use her speak to burrowing animals ability to speak to it if she does know._


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 24, 2004)

_OOC:
Slyfen, your Search check does not reveal any signs of movement in the immediate surroundings (die result 7 + 10 = 17).

Belisha, I will deal with your movement and your knowledge (nature) check as soon as I hear from Hardin and Eolan on their intended movements/actions at this point. However, if I don't hear anything from them by tomorrow night, I'll just assume they moved up with you._


----------



## Galethorn (Jul 24, 2004)

_Eolan stays atop his horse on the road, looking around for anything dangerous._


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 25, 2004)

Hardin will move up with them, but stay at least 15' from the hole for safety's sake.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 25, 2004)

*Burrowing Creature*

The rest of the group moves up cautiously behind the elf. Belisha observes the disturbed area, and while she agrees that the disturbance was made by a burrowing creature (even though no open hole is apparent), she can’t tell from this distance what kind it was _(DC 18, die result 7 + 5 = 12)_.

From the back of his horse, Eolan has a commanding view of the surroundings. His eyes busily scan for any signs of danger. Aside from the disturbed ground near the road, he sees nothing that would be of any immediate concern _(Spot check, die result 16 + 0 = 0)_.

As you watch, the ground begins to move. Something—and something BIG—seems to burst forth from the dry earth! It is all chitinous exoskeleton, all brown legs and mandibles. You barely have a chance to identify it as a desperately hungry ankheg. And from its movements, you can tell that it means to eat at least one of you.

_Initiative Order:
Slyfen 18 + 7 = 25
Eolan 12 + 5 = 17
Ankheg 14 + 0 = 14
Hardin 13 – 1 = 12
Belisha 7 + 2 = 9
Rufus 1 + 3 = 4

Eolan, make sure you’re familiar with the Ride skill (PHB 80), and tell me if you want to use the skill to, for example, Guide with knees or Fight with warhorse.

Belisha, Rufus is trained to guard you, so will attack this threat on his turn unless you direct him otherwise. Also, Narkus will act on your turn, but only if you specifically direct.

Here’s the basic idea: at this point, both Slyfen and Eolan should tell me what they want to do. I’ll resolve that, then the ankheg will act (which is when I will post again), then we’ll go back through the rest of the initiative order and all the way back to the ankheg again (then I will post again). And so on.

Here are some notes on how I plan to handle combat:
You will need to tell me your basic intent, what actions you want to take, what feats/abilities you are using, and the like. I will then resolve the action, post what happened, and ask what you want to do next. Please let me know under what contingencies your intent would change. If something obvious happens (like the opponent you wanted to target falls before your turn), I will try to guess what you would most likely do in that case given your intent. So the more info you give me about your intent up front, the better I will be able to resolve the action in accordance with your thinking. For really important moments, I will stop the resolution at your place in the initiative order and ask you for specific instructions.

Same deal as before on viewing the attached map._


----------



## Brain (Jul 25, 2004)

Slyfen springs into action, grabbing an arrow from his quiver and firing at the beast.  He then moves into the grass north of the road, to put some room between him and the Ankheg.

(OOC: Ranged attack with bow which was already in his hand.  It should be a sneak attack since the beast is flat-footed and within 30 feet of Slyfen.  After that, move 5 squares north, then one northwest.)


----------



## Galethorn (Jul 25, 2004)

_Eolan, seeing the threat, charges towards the vicious beast, sword and shield in hand![_

(charging, power attacking at -2 to hit, 'Guiding with knees', and 'fighting with warhorse')


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 26, 2004)

*Ankheg Attack 1*

*Ankheg battle round 1*

Even before the insectile beast is able to fully emerge, the swift elf sends an arrow screaming toward its vulnerable thorax, meaning to deal maximum damage with a well placed injury. Unfortunately, the tough chitin makes any attack difficult at best, and the arrow clatters off the creature’s exoskeleton. Slyfen then makes for the protection of the tall grass north of the road.

Eolan dashes forward on his massive horse, raising a cloud of dust behind them. The warhorse attempts to beat the ankheg with his hoof, and the knight makes a stroke with his bastard sword, its clean blade flashing in the oppressive sun. The ankheg’s natural armor again proves up to the challenge of the assault, and no damage is done to the beast.

The ankheg, now fully emerged, adjusts partially up onto the road. It then lunges at the horse in its desperate hunger. Its mandibles sink into the horse’s muscular chest, wounding him deeply, its corrosive saliva making the injury even worse. In the scuffle, the ankheg grabs the horse with its two front legs. However, the powerful warhorse struggles madly and twists free before any more damage is done.




_OOC Notes:

Slyfen
Bow sneak attack misses (FF AC 18, Atk roll 6 + 6 = 12)
Arrow not lost/damaged (50% chance, die result [1d100] 71)
gains limited concealment from grass (10% miss chance)

Eolan
Can’t charge because you would have to pass through the square Belisha occupies
Guide with knees succeeds (DC 5, Ride check result 19 + 6 = 25)
Fight with warhorse succeeds (DC 10, Ride check result 18 + 6 = 24)
hoof misses (FF AC 18, Atk roll 2 + 6 = 8)
bastard sword misses (FF AC 18, Atk roll 8 + 4 = 12)

Ankheg
5’ step
Bite succeeds (AC 14, Atk roll 19 + 7 = 26)
16 damage (Dmg roll [2d6+7] 5 + 2 + 7 = 14 + [1d4] 2 acid);_ *warhorse reduced to 14 hp*
_Grapple attempt:
Free action and no AoO because of SA Improved Grab
Grab succeeds (Touch AC 10, Touch Atk roll 14 + 7 = 21)
Hold fails (opposed Grapple checks: ankheg 2 + 12 = 14, warhorse 15 + 11 = 26)

Now we’ll go through the initiative order all the way back to the ankheg again._


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 26, 2004)

Hardin charges the foul beast, bellowing a war cry to Moradin.

OOC: Charge the Ankeg, attack +9 for 1d8+3 damage, AC 15


----------



## Krug (Jul 26, 2004)

"Oh no," shouts Belisha. "Be careful!" She is familiar with the Anhkeg. It is a creature that has proven unruly in its dealings with her folk. Her hands dart above her head and she brings forward a creature to help battle the insect-beast. _Casts Summon Monster II, creature summoned to be placed right next to the Anhkeg, the top left-most square above the 'A'._


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 26, 2004)

_OOC: Belisha, casting_ Summon Monster II_ is a full-round action. Using a Handle Animal check to command Rufus to use the Down trick is a move action. You can't do both this round. Please let me know which one you would prefer to do this round. If you choose Handle Animal, you can also make another standard action or move action. Also, you can't speak with the ankheg because that gnome ability only works with mammals._


----------



## Krug (Jul 26, 2004)

_Ok just the summoning then. Have changed my move.  _


----------



## Brain (Jul 26, 2004)

Slyfen wants to move directly southwest for one move action (4 diagonal squares) and then fire another arrow at the ankheg.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 26, 2004)

_OOC:

OK, Belisha, you can choose the monster and the location right before your next turn (provided you are able to complete the spell), and the monster will enter the initiative order at that point (just before you).

BTW, I will just admit here that I totally hosed my handling of the ankheg's use of Improved Grab. I was going from the small blurb in the monster's description. Having read the full description in the glossary, it's now clear to me that I did it incorrectly. Since the hold attempt failed anyway, it didn't really matter, but I didn't want anybody to feel cheated in any way if the monster gets another chance on a subsequent turn and I do the attempt differently (hopefully correctly   )._


----------



## Krug (Jul 27, 2004)

_Ok.. I choose Pika.. I mean, a Giant Bombardier Beetle. One Acid Sprayer for another.  _


----------



## Galethorn (Jul 27, 2004)

_Eolan, seeing the terrible damage done to his horse, begins preparing to back off._

(Gonna do the 'withdraw' action on my initiative, going southeast in such a way that I can avoid any AOOs, and I can charge on round 3)


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 27, 2004)

*Ankheg Attack 2*

Hardin can feel the power of Moradin connecting with him from the bedrock deep under the plains. He shouts and charges recklessly forward into the grass toward the ankheg. He brings down his warhammer two-handed in a vicious arc. But the ankheg is able to pull back at just the right moment, and Hardin lands a glancing blow that deals no damage through the creature’s tough shell.

Belisha, familiar with the danger the party now faces, begins to cast one of her most powerful spells. She lifts her hands above her head, moving them in an arcane pattern while speaking the mysterious words to the summoning spell. The power of her conjuration becomes apparent as light seems to gather into her grasp from the very air surrounding her.

Her faithful guard dog, Rufus, also senses the danger. As he is trained to defend her, he forces himself through his fear to move forward and attack the beast. Unfortunately, the tall grass slows his movement considerably, and he is unable to make it close enough to attack.

*Round 2*

Slyfen continues a movement that brings him diagonally back toward the ankheg, angling for a closer shot while maintaining the tactical advantage of concealment in the tall grass. He nocks another arrow and aims carefully to avoid hitting Eolan or Hardin. The elf realizes that he has overcorrected as he sees the arrow sail harmlessly off into the tall grass south of the brawl.

Eolan, alarmed at the bloody gash the ankheg has opened in his mount’s chest, carefully gallops away from the melee, moving first to the southeast, then curving back around to the southwest to set up a charge.

The ankheg bites back at the reckless dwarf, acid dripping sickeningly from its brown-black mandibles. But the fighting priest’s cunningly crafted plate armor holds up under the assault, and the ankheg finds no purchase in his flesh. The great beast adjusts its position once again so that it is now fully on the surface of the road.




_OOC Notes:

Hardin
Warhammer on charge misses (AC 18, Atk roll 7 + 7 = 14)
-2 to AC until beginning of your next round
Has limited concealment from the grass (10% miss chance)

Belisha
Begins to cast _Summon Monster II_ as a full-round action

Rufus
Moves closer to ankheg
Gains concealment from grass (20% miss chance)

Slyfen
Moves 30’
Bow shooting into melee misses (AC 18, Atk roll 5 + 6 - 4 = 7)
Arrow lost (50% chance, die result [1d100] 22)

Eolan
Withdraws 100’
Move curves around to the southwest to set up charge next round

Ankheg
Bite misses (Hardin AC 15, Atk roll 1 + 7 = 8)
5’ step_


----------



## Krug (Jul 27, 2004)

Belisha waits for the spell to finish. She will command the beetle to attack when it is able to. 

"Rufus come back!" she shouts.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 27, 2004)

Hardin breaths a brief prayer to Moradin for his safety and strikes again, hoping to keep the creature's attention on him.

Attack +5, 1d8+3 dmg, AC 17


----------



## Brain (Jul 27, 2004)

Slyfen drops his bow, draws his rapier while moving into position, and then strikes.

OOC: I want to move into a flanking position opposite Hardin and get in a sneak attack if possible.  If Hardin misses and the beetle hits, or if the beetle blocks my flanking with Hardin, I would like to move over near hardin and flank with the beetle.  Either way I want to avoid attacks of opportunity from the ankheg when approaching.


----------



## Galethorn (Jul 27, 2004)

_With fury in his eyes, Eolan raises his sword into the air and urges his horse forward!_

(Same as I was planning on my previous attack; power attack for -2 to counter the bonus from the charge. Going to Guide with Knees and Attack with Warhorse as well)


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 27, 2004)

*Beetle Position*

_OOC:
Belisha, I'm not quite certain where you want to place the beetle. Take a look at the attached figure, and tell me the number corresponding to the position you have in mind. Thanks.  _


----------



## Krug (Jul 27, 2004)

_Put it on 12. _


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 28, 2004)

_OOC:
Belisha, that's a good choice except for one tiny detail--it's too far away.  
To clarify, the casting range for this spell is 25' + 5'/2 lvls, so you can only cast it up to 30' away from your current position. And given that Hardin currently occupies position 7, the only available positions adjacent to the ankheg are 5, 6, and 8._


----------



## Krug (Jul 28, 2004)

_8 then_


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 28, 2004)

*Ankheg Attack 3*

Hardin, breathes a prayer of thanks to Moradin for sparing his body, and asks for strength to overcome this foe. He again brings down his warhammer in both fists, but the ankheg is swifter and dodges the blow completely.

As Belisha finishes her spell, the light gathered in her hands flies through air toward the insectile beast fighting with the Dwarf. It lands south of the beast and is revealed as a celestial giant bombardier beetle, its carapace gleaming gold and glorious in the sun. Thanks to Belisha’s expertise in summoning, she has brought forth a creature of superior strength and heartiness. On Belisha’s command, the beetle turns and sprays acidic vapor into the air. The ankheg is startled by the painful gas, and is clearly hurt, letting out an alien cry. The celestial beetle then turns again, and adjusts up onto the road.

Belisha’s joy at the success of her summoned creature quickly returns to fear as she remembers Rufus’s perilous situation. She tries to recall her faithful guard animal, but he stubbornly continues his course to assault the great beast.

Rufus corrects his course, making his way around Hardin and the celestial giant bombardier beetle to launch himself at the threatening ankheg. However, he catches the beast on a particularly tough patch of exoskeleton, and his teeth only scratch at the beast, doing no real damage.

*Round 3*

In one graceful movement, the rogue drops his bow in the grass, steps forward to the monster on the road, draws his rapier and strikes! But the grim luck of the party continues, as Slyfen stumbles at the very last moment on a small stone he hadn’t spotted on the road. His graceful motion is wasted as the strike goes astray.

The ankheg is distracted by Slyfen’s movement, and Eolan, sensing an opening for a flanking attack, charges the beast. He and his steed bear down hard on the insect. The warhorse’s hoof flashes out and smashes into the back of the ankheg, opening a wound in the chitinous material. Unbelievably, though, the highly trained fighter is once again unable to score a damaging blow, his bastard sword crashing onto the monster with a thud instead of a slash.

The ankheg, now oozing a tan goo from the wound opened by the horse and frightened severely, makes a last ditch effort to make off with at least one tasty morsel. He has already tried and failed to take the horse and the dwarf, and his instincts push him in the direction of the other insectile creature now beside him. He jabs his powerful mandibles at the celestial beetle and makes a direct hit. The ankheg’s muscles clamp down, and the party hears a sickening crunch as the beetle’s beautiful shell cracks open under the immense pressure. The ankheg lifts the beetle in its mouth and turns to retreat with its prey.

However, in its haste to escape with this morsel, it becomes careless, and all of the adjacent party member take this opportunity to make an extra attack against the beast. Only Hardin and the dog hit. Hardin’s warhammer, on the upswing this time, catches the edge of a wing cover, ripping it away from the ankheg with a grisly wet sound. Rufus is also luckier this time, and takes away one of the beast’s rear legs. The ankheg is clearly in trouble, but is still desperate to escape with his life and his first meal in weeks.


_OOC Notes:

Hardin
Warhammer two-handed misses (AC 18, Atk roll 5 + 5 = 10)
Retains limited concealment (10% miss chance)

Celestial Giant Bombardier Beetle
1st round of 3
Acid spray hits ankheg (Fort save DC 15, die result 1 +6 = 7)
4 damage (Dmg roll [1d4+2] 2 + 2 = 4)_ *Ankheg reduced to 24 hp*
_5’ step

Belisha
Handle Animal fails (perform Down DC 10, check result 1 + 0 = 1)
Rufus continues to perform Defend [Belisha]

Rufus
Moves 20’
Bite misses (AC 18, Atk roll 13 + 2 = 15)

Slyfen
Drops bow (free action)
Draws rapier (move action)
5’ step
Rapier misses (AC 18, Atk roll 1 + 6 = 7)
(I couldn’t set up a flank for you this round because Draw a weapon is a move action, so I could only give you a 5’ step in addition to the attack)

Eolan
Guide with knees succeeds (DC 5, Ride check result 10 + 6 = 16)
Fight with warhorse succeeds (DC 10, Ride check result 15 + 6 = 21)
Charges ankheg
Hoof charging flanking hits (AC 18, Atk roll 16 + 6 + 2 + 2 = 26)
6 damage (Dmg roll [1d6+4] 2 + 4 = 6)_ *ankheg reduced to 18 hp*
_Bastard sword charging flanking Power Attack [-2] misses (AC 18, Atk roll 1 + 6 + 2 + 2 – 2 = 9)
-2 to AC until beginning of next round (both Eolan and horse)

Ankheg
Bite hits (CGB Beetle AC 16, Atk roll 9 + 7 = 16)
17 damage (Dmg roll [2d6+7] 4 + 6 + 7 = 17, Celestial Beetle has acid resistance 5)_ *Beetle reduced to -4 hp, and is dying*
_Hold succeeds automatically (Beetle is unconscious), Beetle now in ankheg’s space
Ankheg now carrying medium load, so speed reduced to 20’
Moves 20’
This provokes AoO from Slyfen, Hardin, Rufus, and Eolan (and his warhorse)

Slyfen
Rapier flanking misses (AC 18, Atk roll 4 + 6 + 2 = 12)

Hardin
Warhammer hits (AC 18, Atk roll 15 + 5 = 20)
6 damage two-handed (Dmg roll [1d8+3] 3 + 3 = 6)_ *ankheg reduced to 12 hp*

_Rufus
Bite hits (AC 18, Atk roll 19 + 2 = 21)
3 damage (Dmg roll [1d4+1] 2 + 1 = 3)_ *ankheg reduced to 9 hp*

_Eolan
Hoof flanking misses (AC 18, Atk roll 5 + 6 + 2 = 13)
Bastard sword flanking misses (AC 18, Atk roll 8 + 6 + 2 = 16)_


----------



## Krug (Jul 28, 2004)

Belisha goes foward towards Rufus and and yells "Rufus! Stop! Besides, the anhkeg will find it's catch most... unfilling." Her beaver cap waves about. She hopes the beetle fades away before the anhkeg can start dining on it.


----------



## Galethorn (Jul 28, 2004)

_Dropping to the ground from his horse, Eolan drops his sword and shield. He then tries his best to pull out his crossbow and shoot the fleeing beast_.

(On my initiative for round four; 'Swift Dismount', followed by dropping sword and shield, and, if he succeeds the Swift Dismount check, then he still has time to spend a move action to draw the crossbow, then fire. Otherwise, wait until round five to fire.)


----------



## Brain (Jul 29, 2004)

If Slyfen can get into a flanking position with someone by the time his action comes up, he goes into melee again.  If nobody is engaged with it, he drops the rapier, moves 5' and picks up the bow and fires at the ankheg.  If neither of those apply, he skirts around the other side in order to flank with someone next round.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 29, 2004)

Hardin?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 29, 2004)

If he can, he'll charge the beast. (+7 1d8+3)

Otherwise he'll move to get next to it hoping to get an AoO next round.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 30, 2004)

*Ankheg Attack 4*

The dwarf priest chases down the monster, but is not as lucky with this swing as he was with the last. The ankheg is terrified and desperate, and its jerky, unpredictable movements make it a difficult target.

The life of the unconscious, severely wounded celestial beetle continues to flow from its body, its brilliant golden shell standing in stark contrast to the beast whose mouth it now occupies.

Belisha, fearing for her loyal dog, moves closer to him and attempts to call him off from battle. This time the dog obeys. He stops chasing the ankheg, but adjusts his position to keep his body between the beast and his master.

*Round 4*

The elf, seeking to keep the ankheg overwhelmed in battle, slides across the road around to the back of the creature.

Seemingly in the blink of an eye, the warrior drops gracefully from the back of his mount, divests himself of his sword and shield, and draws his heavy crossbow. Steadying his aim in the chaos of battle, he sets a heavy bolt on a lethal course. Finding its target, the bolt passes all the way into the side of the great insect, doing massive damage.

The ankheg, in a desperate bid to save its own life, attempts to move away to the north. However, this desperate movement leaves it open to the twin attacks of elf and dwarf. Both hit! As the elf’s rapier slides into the vulnerable thorax, finding a wildly beating heart, the dwarf’s warhammer smashes the great beast to the ground with a terrible crunch.

The ruined beetle tumbles forth from the ankheg’s mouth and rolls to an undignified stop on the surface of the dusty road, an ill portent for the challenges that lie ahead. Several seconds later, it vanishes into the midmorning heat.



_OOC Notes:

Hardin
Moves 20’ (can’t charge because you’d have to move through an occupied space)
Warhammer misses (AC 18, Atk roll 2 + 5 = 7)
Limited concealment (10% miss chance)

Celestial Giant Bombardier Beetle
2nd round of 3
Does not become stable (10% chance, die result 42)
Loses 1 hp, _*reduced to -5 hp*

_Belisha
Moves 20’
Handle Animal succeeds (perform Down DC 10, check result 14 + 0 = 14)
Rufus will perform Down trick

Rufus
Performs Down
5’ step

Slyfen
Moves 35’
Gains limited concealment (10% miss chance)

Eolan
Fast dismount succeeds (DC 22, Ride check result 16 + 6 = 22)
Drops sword and shield as free action
Draws crossbow as move action
Crossbow shooting into melee hits (AC 18, Atk roll 18 + 5 - 4 = 19)
9 damage (Dmg roll [1d10] 9)_ *ankheg reduced to 0 hp and is disabled*

_Ankheg
Disabled
Attempts to move 30’
Provoking AoO from Slyfen and Hardin

Slyfen
Rapier flanking sneak attack (AC 18, Atk roll 15 + 6 + 2 = 23)
12 damage (Dmg roll [1d6 + 2d6] 3 + 6 + 3 = 12)

Hardin
Warhammer flanking (AC 18, Atk roll 14 + 5 + 2 = 21)
10 damage (Dmg roll [1d8+3] 7 + 3 = 10)_

*ankheg is dead*


----------



## Krug (Jul 30, 2004)

Belisha sighs. "A pity, but it was in it's nature." She pats Rufus on the head and wipes the gunk of the anhkeg away form it's mouth. "Good dog, though you should not be charging and battling creatures larger than you. Especially vile, acid-spewing beasts. Fortunately it made a meal of the beetle and not you."


----------



## Brain (Jul 30, 2004)

Slyfen breathes out a sigh of relief.  He then collects his bow and any arrows that are still serviceable.  He will briefly search the beast, and assuming he finds nothing on its body, suggest that perhaps it has something interesting in its burrow.  He then follows his own advice and approaches the disturbed earth carefully, rapier in hand.


----------



## Galethorn (Jul 30, 2004)

Eolan calls Hardin over.

"Could you give my horse a healing touch? That beast wounded him badly."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 31, 2004)

Slyfen searches the area for about half an hour (_taking 20_). You discover that the burrowing ankheg did not make any kind of usable tunnel anywhere near. The only thing that you find is disturbed ground.

It is now about an hour and a half until noon, and the recently dried lake is still about two hours of travel away.


----------



## Krug (Jul 31, 2004)

"Let us get a move on," Belisha says, waiting to see if Hardin will heal the poor horse. Rufus' tongue hangs out like a wet sock, while Narkus appears to resent being asked to travel so much during the day.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 31, 2004)

OOC: How much damage did the horse take?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 31, 2004)

_OOC:
The horse started with 30 hp, and lost 16. He has 14 left._


----------



## Brain (Jul 31, 2004)

Slyfen will do his periodic spyglass checking around before the group starts travel again, but after that if the coast is clear, goes back to his previous position ahead of the group when it travels.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 1, 2004)

*Approaching the Lake*

_OOC:
I have awarded each PC 225 XP for the ankheg._



Slyfen checks the surrounding area with his spyglass, and sees nothing new (_taking 20_).

The party moves on, leaving the carcass of the dead beast to rot in the sweltering heat. Death behind, fear ahead.

As you make your way slowly across the grassland, the relentless sun beats down on your backs and shoulders. A dry wind begins to blow, moving the long brown grass in unceasing waves with a disconcerting sighing sound, and stirring up dust devils on the road. The farther west you travel, the closer the southern woods approaches the Allthrop road. Soon, you can distinguish individual trees, and you can just make out some of the underbrush in the inviting darkness under the canopy. The hill jutting up from the woods looms in the southern distance like the head of a giant’s corpse.

As the sun reaches its merciless zenith, you finally come upon the dried lake that Nerius Bootlum told you about. The lake is now little more than a lakebed. It is all cracked mud, scattered here and there with desiccating fish and toads. Close to the edges, the bed has already hardened to packed dirt. Farther in, the mud is darker and still a little moist. Small insects buzz about over a tiny puddle of brackish water in the center of the lakebed. As you approach, the smell makes you queasy.

Here the southern woods has encroached all the way to your position, and it grows right up to the edge of the lakebed to both the south and west. Making your way around the empty lake, you rejoice in the relief from the sun provided by the cover of the woods. As you examine the area, you notice two things. First, a clear, well-worn trail leads off to the southwest into the woods. Standing on the edge of the woods, you can see that it disappears around a gentle curve about 30 yards into the still, cool darkness. Second, a few hundred feet away, you discover tracks leading due south into the woods. The tracks are several days old, and the dry weather has hardened the ground—only a trained tracker could follow the tracks reliably in the woods. However, at least until they disappear into the woods, they seem to be headed in the direction of the hill.

Taking relief in the shade, you sit to have your lunch as you plot your next move. It is about an hour after noon.


----------



## Krug (Aug 1, 2004)

Belisha takes out some jerky for Rufus and some grain for Narkus. "So which should we follow?" she asks the rest. "This dry lakebed is not... natural. It would seem the hill is the natural destination."


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 1, 2004)

"I agree with Belisha," Eolan says with a thoughtful look on his face, as he strokes his stubbly chin.

"I wish I had a razor," he thinks to himself.


----------



## Brain (Aug 1, 2004)

"I guess we can just follow the general direction of the tracks and head toward the hill."

Slyfen stows the spyglass in his bag carefully, because it won't be needed in the forest.  He will walk with his bow in one hand, near the rest of the group.


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 1, 2004)

_Eolan follows after the elf after loading his crossbow, putting it on his back, and getting his sword and shield ready. He's on horseback._

"Keep alert. It's times like these that nasty things come out of the woodwork."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 2, 2004)

Please see my post on the OOC thread


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 3, 2004)

Hardin will drop an augury to cast cure moderate wounds on the horse (2d8+3).


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 3, 2004)

*The Forrest*

The party decides to move into the woods, headed toward the hill to the south. However, before moving out, Hardin spreads his hands in front of the warhorse, and calls Moradin’s healing power forth from the stones of the earth. Before your eyes, the wound on its chest begins to close, and the inflammation of infection clears up. While the wound is still undoubtedly there, it looks quite a bit better for the horse.

The woods are preternaturally quiet, with only the occasional bird call breaking the silence. Dim sunlight, filtering through the canopy, dapples the leaf-covered ground, casting everything in a weird brownish-green hue. The cooler air is a welcome change from the brutal swelter of the open road. While the undergrowth is not as bad as it could be, your travel is slower in the woods than it has been on the road.

Under the cover of the trees, the light fades more quickly toward evening. When it becomes too dark for the company to travel without difficulty, you settle down for dinner and sleep.

*Day 5*

In the morning, the party is well-rested, and the horse has recovered a little more. After about an hour for the cleric to pray and the wizard to study, the party heads off again. About an hour after noon, you begin to see the slope of the hill before you. After another hour or so, you break out of the woods again. The hill is encircled by an area about two hundred feet wide that has fewer trees than the woods.

Finding nothing of interest around this part of the hill, you begin to follow its gentle curve to the east. After another three quarters of an hour, you have made your way to the southeast of the hill. There, surrounded by scattered trees in the bright sun, you view the small entrance to a cave about 40 feet away. It is about 5 feet wide and 10 feet tall. You can see about 20 feet in before the sandstone tunnel curves sharply to the left.



_OOC Notes:

Hardin
Cure moderate wounds die result [2d8+3] 5 + 2 + 3 = 10_ *warhorse now has 24 hp*

_Warhorse
Regained 4 hp through natural healing overnight_ *now has 28 hp*

_I need to know what changes, if any, the spell casters want to make to prepared spells. If I don’t hear from you, I’ll assume the same as yesterday. I also need to know which weapon, if any, each character has ready while walking. If I don’t hear from you, I’ll assume melee weapon.

The green squares indicate the squares actually containing the illustrated trees._


----------



## Krug (Aug 3, 2004)

Belisha readies her crossbow instead. She'll be on the lookout for burrowing mammals she can speak with.  

_Her spell selection is the same at the moment._


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 3, 2004)

Hardin will swap out augury for spiritual weapon.


----------



## Brain (Aug 3, 2004)

Slyfen will have both hands free once the group goes inside so he can draw whichever weapon is appropriate. Upon seeing the cave, he says quietly, "Stay here a moment, let me check out the first bit of the cave before we go in."  He then begins to move silently and heads over to the cave.  Once at the cave, search the entrance area for traps or alarms. If there is a trap, warn the group by waving my arms and try to disarm it. If no trap, continue into the cave, creeping along to near the turn, then listening without actually going around the corner.  Then sneak back and report to the group what if anything I've discovered.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 4, 2004)

*Cave Entrance*

As the party prepares to enter the cave, several strange things happen with the animals. Belisha feels Narkus’s talons tighten slightly, as the familiar silently communicates fear and alarm to her. Almost simultaneously, the warhorse gives a start and a whinny, and the mule brays loudly and tugs at it leash.

Slyfen, who was just about to stow his composite longbow and check the mouth of the cave for traps, turns at the distraction and sees, to his horror, a yellowish ogre bent over behind a nearby tree. The ogre appears to have been attempting to hide from them until they got within range. However, the ogre sees that he has been spotted by the rogue and gathers himself up to his full height. Although he is permanently hunched, he is still well over 9 feet tall. He hoists his large javelin in his massive right hand, and moves as if to step out from behind the tree.

However, the elf’s lightning reflexes allow him to see all of this and act before the ogre can attack, even as the rest of the party has barely registered that something is wrong with the animals.



_The ogre saw the party coming and attempted to hide behind a tree
Hide result with modifiers for size, Dex, and armor 17 – 9 = 8

Party Spot results (all include -1 penalty for each 10’ between party member and ogre)
Slyfen 14 + 8 – 2 = 20
Hardin 5 + 2 – 4 = 3
Eolan 1 + 0 – 3 = -2
Belisha 7 + 2 – 4 = 5
Warhorse 11 + 4 – 3 = 12
Rufus 2 + 5 – 4 = 3
Narkus 10 + 6 – 4 = 12
Mule 6 + 6 – 4 = 8

Initiative rolls
Slyfen 20 + 7 = 27
Ogre 15 – 1 = 14
Belisha 12 + 2 = 14
Eolan 1 + 5 = 6
Rufus 2 + 3 = 5
Hardin 5 – 1 = 4

So, Slyfen, the warhorse and the mule all spotted the ogre. The warhorse and the mule will not attack on their own. Effectively, this is battle beginning with Slyfen and the ogre aware of each other. Slyfen has the highest initiative roll, and will go first in the surprise round. The ogre will go next in the surprise round, and I’ll post the results. In the surprise round, both Slyfen and the ogre get to take 1 standard or move action (including a 5’ step if desired), or move once up to their speed.

We will then go through the rest of the initiative order back to the ogre again. Same style as before.

Slyfen and Belisha both have their bows out; Eolan and Hardin both have their melee weapons out. I would suggest reviewing the section on trees in the DMG page 87. _*Remember:* _the green squares represent the actual locations of the illustrated trees. You can move freely over the rest of the illustration, but you are only considered in the same space as the tree when you occupy a green square. There is no undergrowth here.

BTW, Belisha, as a standard action during your turn, you can use Handle Animal to try to get Rufus to perform Guard instead of Defend. If you do this outside of battle you can take 20. If Rufus is performing Guard, he will stay by you, and only attack anything that gets in melee combat range with you._


----------



## Brain (Aug 4, 2004)

Slyfen adjusts his position slightly and fires at the ogre.

(5' step SE, sneak attack with bow aiming at the part of the ogre not behind the tree)

After the ogre's surprise round action, slyfen will shoot again, and move, attempting to put a tree or a comrade if need be between him and the ogre to avoid a charge attack.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 5, 2004)

*Ogre Battle 1*

*Surprise Round*

Slyfen uses his advantage to step to a better position and send an arrow flying toward the ogre, hoping to end the battle before it starts with an expertly placed shot. However, the tough skin of the ogre is hard to pierce, and the ogre escapes the assault with a nick.

Surprised by the quickness of the elf’s attack, the ogre steps out from behind the tree and hurls his javelin toward the dangerous-looking mounted warrior. But the knight’s gleaming full plate deflects the projectile to the side with little more than a hard jolt.



_OOC Notes:

Slyfen
5’ step
C. longbow sneak attack misses (FF AC 16, Atk roll 5 + 6 = 11)

Ogre
5’ step
Javelin misses (Eolan FF AC 16, Atk roll 9 + 1 = 10)

OK, now everybody else!_


----------



## Krug (Aug 5, 2004)

Belisha casts a _Sleep_ spell on the Ogre. Not my favourite spell, she thinks. Let's hope it works.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 5, 2004)

On Hardin's turn he will charge the Ogre with his warhammer.

Attack +7 for 1d8+3 damage, AC 15 until next turn, 26 hp


----------



## Brain (Aug 5, 2004)

(if slyfen is first again - see ooc thread) shoot again and then move 4 squares NW


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 5, 2004)

Brain said:
			
		

> (if slyfen is first again - see ooc thread) shoot again and then move 4 squares NW




Yes, you are correct. I will write up a post describing Slyfen's and the ogre's actions for the first full round.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 5, 2004)

*Ogre Battle 2*

* Round 1*

Slyfen, now that the battle is on, uses his exceptional quickness to fire off another shot before the ogre can close with the group. The ogre, no longer caught off guard, manages to dodge the missile. Slyfen is already on the move toward the cave entrance, hoping to keep a tree between himself and the giant.

The ogre, frustrated by the harassing fire, moves a short distance out from behind the tree. For a brief moment, he surveys the party members, now fully exposed before him, trying to decide which one should die first.

_OOC Notes:

Slyfen
C. longbow misses (AC 16, Atk roll 3 + 6 = 9)

Ogre
Moves 10’

Belisha and Hardin: if you want to, you can change your intended action for the first round now. Slyfen and Eolan: I need to know what your intended actions for this cycle (until the ogre’s next turn) will be.

Thanks!_


----------



## Krug (Aug 5, 2004)

_I'll stick with it.  Though from the law of probability looks like you're going to roll high next... _


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 5, 2004)

I charge the ogre, with my usual power-attack for -2 to hit/+2 damage. And yes, I know I'm provoking an AOO.


----------



## Brain (Aug 5, 2004)

Slyfen switches his bow to his off-hand, then moves (drawing rapier during move) to flank with someone if possible (hardin), then attacks with rapier.

How to do the move if Hardin is aligned with the top part of the ogre but east of it: sw, sw, s, s, se

If no flanking position in reach, move like this: s, s, s, s, sw, s


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 5, 2004)

I'll stick with my charge and hope that Eolan soaks up any readied attacks/attacks of opportunity .

I'm aiming for the spot directly below the ogre's right half (moving sw, sw, w, sw, sw).


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 6, 2004)

*Ogre Battle 3*

Belisha, seeing an opportunity to neutralize the ogre with a simple spell, takes out a pinch of sand. While chanting an ancient incantation, she rubs the sand between her hands in the pattern she learned as a young spell caster.

The courageous fighter, quickly righting himself from the javelin’s glancing blow, charges forward on his mount, sword above his head ready to strike. As the mounted warrior enters the ogre’s range, the giant takes advantage of his superior reach. He easily lands a punishing blow against the recklessly charging knight. With the sound of crumpling plate and cracking bones, the giant’s club crashes into Eolan!

But the warrior's sacrifice is not in vain. Even after taking the brunt of the greatclub’s force, Eolan is able to land a strike with his sword at the end of the charge. The bastard sword opens a scarlet gash on the ogre’s jaundiced arm; and the sight of bright blood sends the message that even a giant may be in over his head against this group.

Rufus, eager to join the fight to defend his master, dashes toward the ogre and attempts to sink his teeth into its yellow flesh. The bite instead meets the tough hide the giant wears as crude armor.

Hardin, unable to charge, carefully moves around to the south of the giant, cunningly setting up a flanking maneuver with both the dog and the rogue.

*Round 2*

Slyfen, seeing the situation the dwarf has engineered, moves in toward the ogre, his eyes searching its abdomen for vulnerable areas. As he closes in, he draws his rapier, chooses a spot just below the ribcage and strikes! For the second time in as many days, the elf’s finely crafted blade is guided to a vital organ. The wound to the ogre’s liver is serious.

The giant, nearly in a panic at being so quickly and effectively surrounded, begins to wonder if he will make it out of this alive. He carefully steps to the side, trying to put some distance between his body and these interlopers. In desperation and frustration, he lashes out at the elf who just wounded him. However, his swing is slow and clumsy, and Slyfen easily sidesteps the greatclub as it crashes to the ground.

The wizard’s spell is loosed! A crackling purple ball comes into existence right next to the giant with a loud _fwump!_ The purple force then bursts out in a radial pattern, encompassing the yellow ogre. With a Herculean effort, the ogre summons up all of his will power, and is able to barely overcome the effects of the sleep spell. Shaking his head and blinking to clear the cobwebs, he looks around at the invaders surrounding him, and prepares for another round of attacks.

_OOC Notes:

Belisha
Casts _sleep_ as a full-round action
Will take effect right before her turn next round

Eolan
Charges ogre, provoking AoO

Ogre
Greatclub hits (Eolan charging AC 14, Atk roll 7 + 8 = 15)
12 damage (Dmg roll [2d8+7] 4 + 1 + 7 = 12) _*Eolan reduced to 15 hp*

_Eolan
Bastard sword one-handed charging power attack hits (AC 16, Atk roll 18 + 6 + 2 – 2 = 24)
5 damage (Dmg roll [1d10+2+2] 1 + 2 = 3) _*ogre reduced to 28 hp*
_AC reduced by 2 until beginning of next round

Rufus
Moves 30’
Bite misses (AC 16, Atk roll 5 + 2 = 7)

Hardin
Cannot charge (nearest space from which you could attack is occupied)
Moves 20’
Moves 15’

Slyfen
Changes hands with bow as free action
Moves 20’ and draws rapier
Rapier flanking sneak attack (AC 16, Atk roll 11 + 6 + 2 = 19)
10 damage (Dmg roll [1d6+2d6] 5 + 4 + 1 = 10) _*ogre reduced to 18 hp*
_(also, one of the last two arrows you shot was lost, chance 50%, die results 43% and 100%)

Ogre
5’ step
Greatclub misses (Slyfen AC 16, Atk roll 4 + 8 = 12)

Sleep spell
Will save succeeds (save DC 14, saving throw 18 + 1 = 19)

BTW, just in case anyone was wondering, dice rolls are made with the html Dungeons & Dragons Dice Roller._


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 6, 2004)

"You'll pay for that!" Eolan cries, as he urges his warhorse to kick the ogre, and raises his sword for another blow.

(not power attacking for round 3; performing 'Fight with Warhorse' along with my attack)


----------



## Krug (Aug 6, 2004)

"By Geldar's gooseberries!" Belisha shouts after the spell fails, frustrated and seeing her comrades and Rufus in danger, unleashes more spell power. Bolts of light start to sparkle along her fingers... 
_Takes 5' step towards Eolan and casts magic missile at the Ogre_


----------



## Brain (Aug 6, 2004)

Slyfen will make another attempt to flank the ogre, with a 5' step if possible, or tumbling into place if not.  Then attack with the rapier again.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 6, 2004)

Brain, you don't even have to move.  I go before you and I'll 5' step to flank.

Hardin steps sideways under the ogre's reach and brings his warhammer around in a massive swing.

OOC: 5' step w, attack +7 for 1d8+3 dmg, ogre at -2 ac due to flanking, Hardin's AC: 17


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 6, 2004)

Please see my post on the OOC thread.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 8, 2004)

*Ogre Battle 4*

"By Geldar's gooseberries!" Belisha shouts after the spell fails. Frustrated and seeing her comrades and Rufus in danger, she unleashes more spell power. Stepping a few feet closer to the melee, she begins to cast a _magic missile_ spell. Bolts of light start to sparkle along her fingers, and after a few seconds, two missiles of magical force fly from her hands, dart around the heroes, and strike the ogre!

"You'll pay for that!" a wounded Eolan cries as he urges his warhorse forward to kick the ogre, and raises his sword for another blow. But this movement leaves Eolan open to an attack from the ogre. The giant, seizing the opportunity swings his massive club at the mounted warrior. With a sickening thud the club hits Eolan directly in the chest. The knight slackens in his saddle as damaged organs and internal bleeding take their toll. Without Eolan urging it on, the warhorse does not move in to attack the fearsome giant.

Rufus, snarls and barks, spittle dripping from his exposed teeth. He darts in to take another bite at the ogre, but is frustrated again as the monster fends off the attack.

Hardin steps sideways under the ogre's reach, attempting to keep the ogre between himself and Slyfen, and brings his warhammer around in a massive swing. Although pressed on both sides, the ogre is clearly heartened by his victory over the knight. He manages to deftly avoid the dwarf’s hammer.

*Round 3*

Slyfen steps a few feet to the side, in an effort to keep the ogre from escaping his flanked position. Using the cover provided by the tree to his advantage, Slyfen again stabs at the giant’s back. This time, though, the hide armor holds against the blade.

The ogre moves as if to head for the mouth of the cave. However, in doing so, he leaves himself open to additional attacks from Slyfen, Hardin, and the dog. The dog is again unable to make effective contact. But it’s a different story for the elf and dwarf. Nearly simultaneously, the elf’s rapier _again_ enters the giant’s abdomen, piercing a lung, and the dwarf’s warhammer smashes into the back of his head, sending him sprawling dead to the ground.

The area fills with the weird calm that always seems to dominate after a battle. You once again become aware of bird and insect noises, a hot breeze, the smell of the nearby woods…and Eolan’s limp body on his horse.



_OOC Notes:

Belisha
5’ step
Casts _magic missile_ as standard action
8 damage (Dmg rolls [1d4+1] 2 + 1 = 3 and 4 + 1 = 5) _*ogre reduced to 10 hp*_

Eolan
Guide with knees automatically succeeds (DC 5)
Attempts to moves 10’ provoking AoO

Ogre
Greatclub hits (Eolan AC 17, Atk roll 11 + 8 = 19)
19 damage (Dmg roll [2d8+7] 5 + 7 + 7 = 19) _*Eolan reduced to -4 hp and is dying*_
Eolan stays in saddle (75% chance, die result 41%)

Rufus
Bite misses (AC 16, Atk roll 8 + 2 = 10)

Hardin
5’ step
Warhammer two-handed flanking misses (AC 16, Atk roll 3 + 5 + 2 = 10)

Slyfen
5’ step into square with tree
gains +2 to AC, +1 to Ref saves
Rapier flanking sneak attack misses (AC 16, Atk roll 5 + 6 + 2 = 13)

Ogre
Attempts to move 55’ provoking AoO from Rufus, Hardin and Slyfen

Rufus
Bite misses (AC 16, Atk roll 2 + 2 = 4)

Hardin
Warhammer two-handed flanking hits (AC 16, Atk roll 17 + 5 + 2 = 24)
11 damage (Dmg roll [1d8+3] 8 + 3 = 11)

Slyfen
Rapier flanking sneak attack hits (AC 16, Atk roll 12 + 6 + 2 = 20)
15 damage (Dmg roll [1d6+2d6] 4 + 6 + 5 = 15)

_*Ogre is dead*_

I have awarded 225 XP to each PC for defeating the ogre. By the way, great role-playing this round!_


----------



## Krug (Aug 8, 2004)

"Timber!" Belisha shouts as the ogre tumbles. However, when she realises Eolan is gravely injured she rushes over. 

She sighs at Rufus. "Look here dog this is what happens when you go off charging into fights. In future an Ogre would jump pick you up and munch out your vitals. So stay by me uh?"

_If Hardin doesn't cast a CLW on him Belisha will feed him a CLW potion._


----------



## Brain (Aug 8, 2004)

"Eolan!"  Slyfen rushes over to the horse and steadies him in the saddle.  "You can save him, right Hardin? It's not his time to go."  Once Slyfen is assured that Eolan will be okay, he will make sure the Ogre is dead, and then look all around to be sure that the combat sounds didn't attract more creatures.  After that, search the Ogre's body.


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 9, 2004)

Let's see...for my action, I'll bleed for 1 damage


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 9, 2004)

"Timber!" Belisha shouts as the ogre tumbles. However, when she realizes Eolan is gravely injured she rushes over.

"Eolan!" cries Slyfen as he also flies to his friend's aid.

By the time Belisha and Slyfen are able to wrestle their companion down from his saddle and retrieve one of Belisha's potions, several seconds have gone by and Eolan has slipped a little farther toward death. Belisha then then uncorks the ceramic vial and trickles the green liquid down Eolan's throat. Eolan sputters and coughs a little as he returns to consciousness, shakes his head, and surveys the damage. He is clearly relieved to see the lifeless yellow heap nearby, no longer moving.

Slyfen, satisfied that Eolan is taken care of, decides to make sure the job at hand is really finished. Carefully checking the ogre, he feels that it has no pulse and that it is not breathing. The elf then looks around the area to make sure that no other enemies are in sight. When he has assured himself and the rest of the party that they are safe for the moment, the rogue searches the giant's body. However, aside from the hide armor and greatclub, the ogre has nothing of any value. And it would be difficult to find a taker for even these meager items.

While Slyfen is thus engaged, Belisha gives her guard dog a good talking-to. She sighs at Rufus. "Look here, dog, this is what happens when you go off charging into fights. In the future, an ogre could pick you up and munch out your vitals. So stay by me, huh?" Obediently, the dog sits and wags his tail, satisfied.



_OOC Notes:

Eolan
Does not become stable (10% chance, die result 85%)
Loses 1 hp _*reduced to -5 hp*_

Belisha
Administers potion as full-round action
Restores [1d8+1] 5 + 1 = 6 hp _*Eolan restored to 1 hp*_
Handle animal check succeeds (taking 10)
Rufus will now perform Guard [Belisha]

Slyfen
Check for signs of life automatically succeeds
Spot check result 17 + 8 = 25
Search check result 10 + 10 = 20_


----------



## Krug (Aug 9, 2004)

"Aye that was a brave thing you did, but you better rest before more ogre-slaying for you," she says. "I have some more potions but I say we should save them up, just in case. Might be more nasty ogres about, wouldn't you say Rufus?" She pats the dog, while Narkus gives an irritated, jealous hoot.


----------



## Brain (Aug 9, 2004)

"I think we are safe, for now. Are we going to go into the cave or have we had enough trouble for today?"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 9, 2004)

Hardin will drop _shield other_ to heal Eolan another 2d8+3 points of damage.

"I say we press on while we have some surprise on our side."


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 9, 2004)

"Ah, much better," Eolan says as the healing magic flows through him. "I agree, I think I could take a bit more pummeling before my next nap."

(if the spell doesn't raise me above 50% hp, I'll drink the best healing potion I have in my inventory...I can't exactly remember what kind I have, however)


----------



## Krug (Aug 10, 2004)

"But let us thread cautiously then," says Belisha.

_Marching order? Slyfen, Eolan, Hardin, Belisha, Rufus I presume_


----------



## Brain (Aug 10, 2004)

Slyfen will approach the cave and scout it out. (in the same manner as I described just before the ogre encounter)


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 10, 2004)

Before getting to his place in the marching order, Eolan ties his horse to a tree, and makes sure he's got his shield and sword ready.

"Did anybody remember to bring a torch? It sure looks dark."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 10, 2004)

After Eolan has had a chance to regain his bearings a bit, Belisha walks back over to him. "Aye that was a brave thing you did, but you better rest before more ogre-slaying for you," she says. "I have some more potions but I say we should save them up, just in case. Might be more nasty ogres about, wouldn't you say Rufus?" She pats the dog, while Narkus gives an irritated, jealous hoot.

Hardin then kneels down over the knight. He mutters a short prayer to Moradin while moving his hands an arms in the ancient sacred pattern. He then lays his hands on Eolan, who feels a rush of healing power flow from the rocks into his battered body. "Ah, much better," he says as the healing magic flows through him.

After checking the ogre’s body, Slyfen glides back over to the rest of the group. "I think we are safe, for now. Are we going to go into the cave or have we had enough trouble for today?"

Hardin stands and replies, "I say we press on while we have some surprise on our side."

"I agree, I think I could take a bit more pummeling before my next nap," concurs the knight.

The rogue nods and says, "Stay here a moment, let me check out the first bit of the cave before we go in." He then begins to creep quietly over to the cave.

As Slyfen moves toward the cave entrance, Eolan takes the opportunity to tie his trusty warhorse and pack mule to a nearby tree. While securing the mule, he sees that he and Belisha have each brought along a torch. Even better, he recalls that Hardin brought an everburning torch, a true irony as Hardin is the only member of the party that can actually see in the dark. Eolan shakes his head and smiles to himself. Light will probably be an issue in the interior of the cave, yet which of the heroes will want to enter the dark maw without both hands free?

Once at mouth of the cave, Slyfen carefully searches the entrance area for traps or alarms. He finds no traps, but through careful examination ascertains that the ogre was probably here as a guard, protecting whatever or whoever is in the cave.

He then continues into the cave, sneaking along to near the turn. The interior of the tunnel is about 5 feet wide and about a dozen feet high, and appears to have been carved out of the brown sandstone hill by some long-ago waterway. The dry, dusty floor of the tunnel is uneven and scattered with stray stones and pebbles. Without putting his head around the corner, he listens for a few seconds. He can hear some shuffling and short, fearful whispers. He can make out at least 2 to 3 distinct voices, and the whispers are in 2 different languages, one of which he recognizes as Orc. However, he can’t make out exactly what is being said.

The elf then sneaks back and reports to the group what he has discovered.



_OOC Notes:

Hardin
Casts _cure moderate wounds_
Restores [2d8+3] 8 + 5 + 3 = 16 hp _*Eolan restored to 17 hp*_

Slyfen
Search check die result 20 + 10 = 30
Move silently check die result 7 + 9 = 16
Listen check die result 18 + 8 = 26
Move silently check die result 20 + 9 = 29

Walls and floors will be treated as hewn stone._



*Remember, you can always find your character sheets, including your equipment, in the Dry Spell Rogues Gallery.*


----------



## Krug (Aug 10, 2004)

"Orcish? Perhaps Relgore is in there with the rest of his gang. We should strike soon, though we must be cautious. They will probablly notice the absence of the ugly Ogre soon," says Belisha.


----------



## Brain (Aug 10, 2004)

Slyfen nods as Belisha speaks.  "I agree, we should go in there soon.  They may have prisoners, some of the whispers sounded scared.  We must be careful however, there may be an ambush waiting.  If you guys think its a good idea, I'll drink my potion of invisibility and go look at what is around the corner while you guys prepare for a fight.  We should use our knowledge to our advantage, and drink potions, cast spells, ready weapons before we engage the cave dwellers."

Slyfen pauses to catch a breath and let his words sink in a bit, then continues. 

"I'll be rendered invisible for 3 minutes.  If what I see in the cave appears to be too tough for us, I will come back out and talk to you.  If I haven't returned in one minute, come inside ready to fight. Hopefully I'll be able to find a good spot to ambush one of them from. If you hear my signal whistle, run in immediately, because I have been discovered and need help."

He then looks around at his companions to see their reactions to his plan.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 10, 2004)

"Sounds good to me."

Hardin will hand his everburning torch to Belisha, because she only needs one hand to cast spells, and then after Slyfen leaves he'll cast Bull's Strength, Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon, and Divine Favor on himself.  For 3 minutes, Str is now 18, his AC is 19, he attacks at +11 and deals 1d8+8 damage swinging two handed.

Mmm, clerical buffs.


----------



## Krug (Aug 10, 2004)

Belisha nods at Slyfen's suggestion. She receives the torch from Hardin, while Narkus whoots in protest irritatedly. She sees Hardin cast his magics and wonders what they're about; her magic seems so short lived compared to his she can't help but be envious.


----------



## Brain (Aug 10, 2004)

If everyone agrees, Slyfen then gets out his potion of invisibility and an oil of bless weapon.  He opens the bottles, and sneaks back into the beginning of the cave, near to where he listened before.  When he gets there, he drinks his potion of invisibility, then draws his rapier.  Rapier and oil in hands, and signal whistle at his lips, Slyfen sneaks around the corner to check out what is beyond.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 10, 2004)

Hardin will also take out his potion of enlarge person and drink it if and when they attack (duration 1 minute).  That will drop his AC down to 17 again, boost his damage up to 2d6+9, and give him reach.


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 10, 2004)

Eolan straps his shield to his back, and carries a torch in his off-hand.

"I'm all for going after the orcs. They usually don't have near as much reach as that blasted ogre."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 11, 2004)

Hardin smiles grimly.

"I promise you any more ogres we find will be my concern."

Large size, reach, and +4 AC vs. giants.  Hardin's not worried about ogres.  He could probably grapple one right now.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 11, 2004)

Please see my post in the OOC thread.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 11, 2004)

Which post is this?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry, it's up now. Took me a little longer to write it than I expected.


----------



## Krug (Aug 11, 2004)

Galethorn said:
			
		

> Eolan straps his shield to his back, and carries a torch in his off-hand.
> 
> "I'm all for going after the orcs. They usually don't have near as much reach as that blasted ogre."




"Maybe we should catch one of them? Not to have tea with them, but to find out more about what that nasty bugbear leader is doing by making everyone thirsty. Is he wanting a ransom?" says Belisha. She notes that the dwarf looks much stockier than before.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 12, 2004)

Slyfen gets out his potion of _invisibility_ and an oil of _magic weapon_. He opens the bottles, and sneaks back into the beginning of the cave, near to where he listened before. When he gets there, he drinks his potion of invisibility.

_For Slyfen’s eyes only. The rest of you can read it when you reach the chamber._


Spoiler



You then draw your rapier and, rapier and oil in hands and signal whistle at your lips, you sneak around the corner to check out what is beyond. As you move around the corner, you see another stretch of tunnel, about 45’ long. What little light there is rapidly diminishes down this tunnel, which curves back to the right at the end. You creep down to the end of this hallway, then taking a deep breath, turn the corner. The tunnel continues on for another 10’ before opening into a large room in near total darkness. Sneaking to the opening, you can just make out that the room is approximately oval, 50’ long and 35’ wide. About 10’ in front of you, someone has constructed a low, loose stone wall. It is about 4’ tall and 5’ wide; it spans the room, leaving only a 5’ opening between each end and the cave walls.

More disturbing, however, are the creatures you see taking cover behind the low wall. To the far left and right, near the ends of the wall, stand 2 green orcs. They have unkempt black hair and are wearing dirt-smeared, garish red studded leather armor. Each carries a falchion. Between them, kneeling behind the low wall, are 2 gnolls in leather armor. Each has a shortbow with an arrow nocked. You hear a short bark of a whisper that appears to be coming from the gnolls’ area, but is in a language you don’t understand. And for some reason, though they are all clearly expecting something to come through the entrance, the gnolls seem more frightened than the orcs.



After Slyfen uses his potion of _invisibility_, the rest of the party gets to work. Eolan, straps his shield to his back, then lights a torch. Carrying the torch in his off hand, he draws his sword and takes up a spot at the entrance to the cave. Right behind him stands Hardin. The dwarf gives his everburning torch to Belisha, who accepts it graciously and takes up the rear with her dog. Hardin then gets out a potion of _enlarge person_ and prepares to start casting spells on himself for the anticipated fight ahead. He begins with _bull’s strength_ and _shield of faith_. With personal strength and protection granted from his deity, he then turns to his weapon. After a quick prayer to Moradin, the finely crafted warhammer takes on a soft blue glow. He grins to the others, saving _divine favor_ and the potion until just prior to entry.

It has now been about 30 seconds since Slyfen disappeared, and the party waits anxiously in the heat, hoping the next 30 seconds pass without the sound of Slyfen’s signal whistle.



_OOC Notes:

Hardin, beginning now, you will have 30 rounds of _magic weapon_ left, 29 rounds of _shield of faith_ left, and 28 rounds of _bull’s strength_ left

Slyfen only for now:


Spoiler



Opposed check
Slyfen Move Silently 4 + 9 = 13
Gnoll 1 Listen 9 + 2 – 3 = 8
Gnoll 2 Listen 13 + 2 – 3 = 12
Orc 1 Listen 12 + 1 – 3 = 10
Orc 2 Listen 3 + 1 – 4 = 0

Opposed check
Slyfen Hide 19 + 9 + 20 =48
Won’t even bother rolling Spot checks!

Opposed check
Slyfen Spot 13 + 8 = 21
Gnoll 1 Hide 15 + 0 + 2 = 17
Gnoll 2 Hide 11 + 0 + 2 = 12
Orc 1 Hide 20 – 1 + 2 = 21 (Slyfen has higher modifier)
Orc 2 Hide 10 – 1 + 2 = 11

Near total darkness provides concealment with 40% miss chance
Stone wall provides cover (+4 to AC, +2 to Ref saves)



_*


Spoiler



The green bars represent the 5’ open spaces between the stone wall and the cave walls. Both squares connected by each of the bars are considered open.


*_

Only Slyfen should look at the map._


----------



## Brain (Aug 12, 2004)

Vigwyn only for now:
Slyfen creeps forward, trying to avoid making any sound.  He moves very deliberately and slowly.  (moving at 1/2 speed over a full round, moves N, N, N, E, N, NW, which should put him just past the opening in the wall.)  If undetected after that, he continues by taking a 5' step N and applying the oil to his weapon very carefully (he'll use a full round to do it if that helps to keep it quiet.  He then waits there hidden unless he can see more in the room in which case he might do something else.  If nothing happens, he will wait there until his friends come into view and then sneak attack the orc he is next to.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 12, 2004)

Two things:  First, I'd like to quickly use my protection domain power (which I forgot about) to give me +3 to all saves for an hour.

Second, when there's only 10 seconds left before the minute is up, Hardin will cast the spell (standard action, round 1) then drink the potion (standard action, round 2) so that he can head in as soon as the minute's up.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 13, 2004)

Hardin, once again calls on his deity’s power and activates a _protective ward_ on himself. This power should help him avoid the next danger he faces in the next hour.

Belisha and Eolan wait patiently, if nervously, as the seconds tick by.

_Slyfen only until later in the post:_


Spoiler



As you move forward you are given a momentary start. After moving only five feet, you see that there is a third gnoll behind the wall. It is crouched very low behind the wall, but is now in view as you are closer. That must have been where the barked whisper came from a moment ago. After giving your heart a moment to slow back down, you carefully creep around the end of the wall. You then stand to the north of the closest ogre, and prepare to oil your rapier. You take one last look at him before you make the attempt. His chest rises and falls with shallow, fearful breathing. You can smell the fetid sweat trickling down his green skin. You begin to pour the oil onto the rapier. Your hear a noise and your heart races! Looking up you see that no one is alerted to your presence—it was simply the creaking of one of the gnolls’ bow strings. You finish the application, and carefully slip the empty vial inside your clothing so it won’t become visible.

In retrospect, you decide that this group must have heard the noise of the battle outside and lain in wait for you and your comrades.

You study the orc’s back for a few seconds, and raise your rapier so that it will strike the vile creature’s black heart when you bury it there. Thus poised, you await your friends. Long seconds stretch by before they come. They are preceded by their torchlight. You momentarily worry that you will be seen in the light. Then you remember that you are invisible in any amount of light—and, these beasts can see in the dark any way. As the light brightens with your friends' approach, the orcs shift busily on their feet, and the gnolls draw their strings back to fire. All they need is a target. You briefly consider blowing your whistle to warn the rest of the party. But that would merely alert this band of brigands to your presence, and bring your friends charging even more recklessly into this danger. You hold your ground and wait.



After waiting another quarter of a minute, Hardin casts _divine favor_ on himself, girding himself with the wisdom and strength of Moradin for the expected battle. Finally, with only seconds left before the minute is up, he gulps down a potion of _enlarge person_. He rapidly doubles in size, and now rivals the recently defeated ogre in stature and surpasses him in presence.

With the designated minute up, the party heads into the cave entrance. However, they are slowed by Hardin’s newly massive body, which he has to squeeze through the narrow tunnel. He must position himself awkwardly, and they all hope that he makes it out of the tunnel before facing any opponents. However, with Slyfen waiting on them, they forge ahead.

Making it to the bend, they turn the corner to the left. To their surprise, they are confronted with another length of corridor, this one longer. Doing their best to hurry to the battle, they move down this section as well. At the corner, they pause long enough to take a deep breath in their guttering torchlight, and lunge around the corner! As soon as Eolan makes it around the bend, he is beset by the enemy.

*Please go back and read all of the blacked out text from the past couple of days now to get up to speed on the situation. Also, check out the maps. Note that the green bars represent a 5’ opening between the low stone wall and the walls of the cave. Both squares connected by each bar are considered open.*

*Surprise Round*

The first thing the knight notices is a scream of agony from the right hand end of the low stone wall. There, over the wall, an orc is falling dead at Slyfen’s feet. Slyfen smiles, as he pulls his bloody rapier from the orc’s lifeless body. Eolan barely has a chance to notice this as three arrows whiz toward him! They have been loosed by the gnolls kneeling behind the wall. One flies astray, and one is thankfully stopped by his chain shirt just under his ribcage above his left hip. But the third lands with a _thwunk!_ in his left shoulder. Of even more immediate concern, another orc bears down on him from the left, falchion raised!



_OOC Notes:

To simplify and speed combat, when you have more than one opponent, I will make one initiative roll to count for all of the opponents that have the same initiative modifier.

It took Eolan, Hardin, Belisha, and Rufus about 3 rounds to get to where they are when the surprise round started.

Hardin
Activates a _protective ward_ on himself
+3 bonus to next saving throw up to 1 hr from now
With 2 rounds before minute is up:
Casts _divine favor_ on self
Drinks potion of _enlarge person_
Now Large with space/reach 10’/10’
AC 17
Warhammer 2h   Atk +8   Dmg 2d6+9
Warhammer 1h   Atk +8   Dmg 2d6+7
While in the tunnel -4 to Atk and -4 to AC
Beginning with Round 1, you have:
_magic weapon_ for 22 more rounds
_shield of faith_ for 21 more rounds
_bull’s strength_ for 20 more rounds
_enlarge person_ for 7 more rounds
_divine favor_ for 6 more rounds, and
_protective ward_ for almost 1 hr

Slyfen
Opposed checks
Slyfen Move Silently 20 + 9 = 29
Again, no point in rolling Listen checks!
Gnoll 3’s Hide check last post was 20 + 0 + 2 = 22; as your distance decreased, he became visible to you
I put you just to the north of Orc 2, because the square you wanted is mostly wall, so I’m considering it an unavailable square
Your Dmg rolls with rapier will be 1d6+1 for 4 more rounds, beginning with Round 1

Initiative rolls for surprise round (Slyfen, orcs, and gnolls aware):
Slyfen 11 + 7 = 18
Gnolls 13 + 0 = 13
Orcs 12 + 0 = 12

Slyfen
Rapier sneak attack (Orc 2 FF AC 13, Atk roll 20 + 6 = 26)
Critical threat roll 8 + 6 = 14
Critical Hit!  
19 damage (Dmg roll [2d6+2+2d6] 4 + 3 + 2 + 5 + 5 = 19) _*Orc 2 is dead
Slyfen now visible*_

Gnoll 1
Shortbow misses (Eolan FF AC 14, Atk roll 7 + 1 = 8)

Gnoll 2
Shortbow hits (Eolan FF AC 14, Atk roll 17 + 1 = 18)
6 damage (Dmg roll [1d6] 6) _*Eolan reduced to 11 hp*_

Gnoll 3
Shortbow misses (Eolan FF AC 14, Atk roll 10 + 1 = 11)

Orc 1
Moves 20’

Initiative rolls for Round 1
Rufus 17 + 3 = 20 (is Guarding Belisha, will Delay until she is threatened)
Slyfen 3 + 7 = 10
Eolan 4 + 5 = 9 (has higher mod)
Hardin 10 – 1 = 9
Orc 1 8 + 0 = 8
Belisha 3 + 2 = 5 (has higher mod)
Gnolls 5 + 0 = 5

So, I need to hear from Slyfen, Eolan, and Hardin. I will then post with the action through the orc’s turn._


----------



## Krug (Aug 13, 2004)

Belisha gasps in surprise at Hardin's sudden enlargement. She wonders if she should try some of that stuff herself, but thinks 'Naaaah'. She prepares to cast a _Summon Monster II_ spell behind the Gnolls...


----------



## Brain (Aug 13, 2004)

Slyfen steps into the spot where the orc just fell, and strikes at the nearest gnoll with his rapier.  He calls out "There are 3 gnoll archers back here, and one orc up front, I took the other orc down already." in common.

(I'm slightly confused by the two different initiative rolls.  Does that mean that the gnoll I'm attacking is flat-footed?)


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 13, 2004)

Brain said:
			
		

> (I'm slightly confused by the two different initiative rolls.  Does that mean that the gnoll I'm attacking is flat-footed?)




_OOC:
Oops, I was tired when I did that. Upon reviewing the rules, I should have just kept the initiative rolls from the surprise round. However, the new rolls actually helped the PCs, and that's a good thing.  So, I'm just going to let the new rolls stand as far as _order_ is concerned. However, nobody who acted in the surprise round (including the gnoll you're attacking) will be considered flat-footed._


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 13, 2004)

Hardin bellows at Eolan to move, and then squeezes forward, ignoring the orc's strike to gain room to work in.

OOC: Can move through ally's square, but lose dex bonus when in it, but AC doesn't change from that.  Moving W, N, NW and provoking an AoO from the orc unless you rule that he has cover from that intervening wall (you can't make AoOs through cover I seem to remember).  If that's all he can do, from there he'll take a swing at the orc (attack +8, 2d6+9 damage).  If you'll rule that he can move one more square NW (by, say, putting his foot up on the wall), he'll do that and then attack the orc (same bonuses), because that way the gnolls can 5' step and be out of his reach, and so will provoke AoOs if they shoot with bows.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 17, 2004)

At Vigwyn's request I'm reminding everyone that he's on vacation for a week (until sunday) and the game is not, repeat NOT dead.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 22, 2004)

*Eolan?*

OOC:
Glad to be back!  
I still need to hear from Eolan before we can move forward on this round. Are you there, Eolan?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 24, 2004)

*Round 1*

Rufus, hearing the commotion, becomes antsy. He wants to protect his master from any possible harm. But Belisha has ordered him to stay by her. Grudgingly, he avoids the battle for now, biding his time until she is directly threatened.

Slyfen steps into the spot where the orc just fell, and strikes at the nearest gnoll with his rapier. The gnoll swiftly twists his torso out of the way, and avoids the fate of the dead orc. Slyfen calls out to his companions in Common, "There are 3 gnoll archers back here, and one orc up front, I took the other orc down already."

Eolan, ignoring the pain from the arrow in his left shoulder, turns to the rushing orc and swings his bastard sword. With a sickening wet sound, the bastard sword sinks deep into the area between the orc’s neck and shoulder, severing the jugular vein. With a muffled scream, the orc falls dying to the stone floor. 

Hardin bellows at Eolan to move. Eolan, obliging, steps over the dying orc to make way for Hardin’s entry into the room, which now seems too small for his newly massive body. Hardin pushes and stumbles his way forward, and his shadow grows to a menacing size, covering the gnolls in front of him.



_OOC Notes:

Slyfen
5’ step
Rapier misses (Gnoll 3 AC 15, Atk roll 7 + 6 = 13)
Oil of _magic weapon_ in effect for 3 more rounds

Eolan
Bastard sword 1h hits (AC 13, Atk roll 18 + 6 = 24)
8 damage (Dmg roll [1d10+2] 6 + 2 = 8)_ *Orc 1 reduced to -3 hp and is dying*_
5’ step

Hardin
Moves twice due to squeezing
You now have
_magic weapon_ for 21 more rounds
_shield of faith_ for 20 more rounds
_bull’s strength_ for 19 more rounds
_enlarge person_ for 6 more rounds
_divine favor_ for 5 more rounds, and
_protective ward_ for almost 1 hr

I need to hear from Belisha, then I will post the action through the gnolls’ turns (remember you need line of sight to the place you wish to cast _summon monster II_)

Please note, due to RL calling Nac away for a while, I will be playing Hardin as an NPC for about 2 weeks. Also, I will be playing Eolan as an NPC until we hear from Galethorn. So, for now, decisions will need to be made by Belisha and Slyfen, as I don’t want to give away too much by having Eolan and Hardin give their opinions on suggested courses of action._


----------



## Krug (Aug 24, 2004)

Belisha moves forward until she can see the opponents, then casts _Summon Monster II_ if she can behind the gnolls.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 24, 2004)

Belisha, eager to join the fight, moves further up in the tunnel. She can now see the melee occurring in the chamber. Hardin takes up most of her field of vision, but she can see the three gnolls over the low stone wall as well. Rufus moves up in front of her, the better to protect her from any threats.

The gnolls, engulfed in Hardin’s shadow, each release an arrow at the giant dwarf. Two of them clatter harmlessly off of his stone-like armor. But the third finds purchase in his flesh, luckily flying through a minor gap between plates at Hardin’s right knee. “Aargh!” cries the wounded dwarf, flinching with the pain. “Do you still want to save one of the orcs, Belisha? ‘Cause I’m not stopping until the gnolls at least are dead!” Preparing to move over the wall, he yells, “Here I come!”

The gnolls abandon their shortbows and take up positions near the gaps at the ends of the wall, drawing their battleaxes. The two near Slyfen swarm to him with the intent to kill.

*End of Round 1*

_OOC Notes:

Hardin does not get cover from the low stone wall, because it is comparatively only about 2’ tall to him. However, he can move over it as if it were an obstacle with no Climb or Jump check requirement.

Belisha
Moves 20’
(casting _summon monster II_ is a full-round action)

Rufus
Moves 25’
Continues to perform Guard (Belisha)

Gnoll 1
5’ step
Shortbow misses (Hardin AC 17, Atk roll 10 + 1 = 11)
Drops shortbow as free action
Draws battleaxe as move action
(in white just to make him easier to see against background of map)

Gnoll 2
5’ step NW
Shortbow misses (Hardin AC 17, Atk roll 15 + 1 = 16)
Drops shortbow as free action
Draws battleaxe while moving 20’ NE

Gnoll 3
Shortbow hits (Hardin AC 17, Atk roll 20 + 1 = 21) critical threat
No critical hit (Hardin AC 17, Verifier roll 4 + 1 = 5)
6 damage (Dmg roll [1d6] 6)_ *Hardin reduced to 20 hp*_
drops shortbow as free action
draws battleaxe as move action
5’ step

Now I need to hear from the PCs again. Because both orcs are dead you all get to go before your opponents this round. (I’ll NPC Hardin and Rufus again, maybe Eolan again also.)_


----------



## Brain (Aug 25, 2004)

Slyfen waits for Hardin to move over the wall and distract the gnolls he is fighting. 

(Delay until Hardin goes, then move to flank a gnoll - tumbling if he has to move more than 5', and attack.)


----------



## Krug (Aug 25, 2004)

Belisha will complete her spell, dropping the Celestial Giant Bombardier Beetle to fight G3. She will then take out her light crossbow and start firing at a gnoll with least cover.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 25, 2004)

*Round 2*

Eolan rushes forward to engage the gnoll nearest him at the gap to the left of the stone wall. He meets it at the gap and hacks at it with his bastard sword. The blow opens a dark gash on the gnoll’s forearm, and bright red blood rushes forth.

Hardin moves his giant body up and over the stone wall, positioning himself on the other side of the gnolls from Slyfen. One of the gnolls takes advantage of Hardin’s vulnerability as he moves over the wall, but the battleaxe is no match for Hardin’s armor. Hardin hopes that this position will make it virtually impossible for these two gnolls to retreat.

Slyfen, now flanking a gnoll with Hardin, takes aim and stabs at the stinking beast. Unfortunately, the gnoll has turned its attention back to Slyfen, and is able to block the elf’s rapier with his heavy steel shield.

Belisha finishes her spell, and a marvelous celestial giant bombardier beetle appears next to one of the gnolls between Hardin and Slyfen. The beetle immediately proceeds to unleash a cloud of acidic gas, engulfing both of the gnolls in this area. They are overcome, and writhe in pain as their eyes and hide burn! Impressed with the result, Belisha draws her crossbow, and moves into the room to get a better shot at one of the gnolls. Her loyal guard dog stays at her side, preparing to bite any gnoll that attacks her.

The gnoll engaged in combat with Eolan brings down his battleaxe, but Eolan deftly pulls back at just the right moment, avoiding the rusty blade. Similarly, Hardin avoids the attack of one of the gnolls between him and Slyfen. Unfortunately, the final gnoll has more success. With a grunt he brings his battleaxe down forcefully onto the glimmering golden carapace of the celestial beetle. A hairline crack in its shell results—and the beetle surprises everyone by responding with a pained, insectile shriek. The gnoll, alarmed as much by this disturbing sound as by his position between three opponents, steps to the side away from it.

*End of Round 2*



_OOC Notes:

Slyfen
Delays until after Hardin’s turn
Oil of _magic weapon_ in effect for 2 more rounds

Eolan
Moves 10’
Bastard sword 1h hits (AC 15, Atk roll 18 + 6 = 24)
3 damage (Dmg roll [1d10+2] 1 + 2 = 3) _*gnoll 1 reduced to 8 hp*_

Hardin
Moves 35’ provoking AoO from gnoll 3
You now have
_magic weapon_ for 20 more rounds
_shield of faith_ for 19 more rounds
_bull’s strength_ for 18 more rounds
_enlarge person_ for 5 more rounds
_divine favor_ for 4 more rounds, and
_protective ward_ for almost 1 hr

Gnoll 3
Battleaxe misses (Hardin AC 17, Atk roll 7 + 3 = 10)

Slyfen
Rapier flanking sneak attack misses (gnoll 3 AC 15, Atk roll 6 + 6 + 2 = 14)

Belisha
(I’m ruling that you started the full-round action [casting _summon monster II_] as the second part of your actions last round [as a standard action], so you can finish the spell now as the first part of your action in this round [as a standard action]. The beetle’s place in the initiative order will be right before yours, and you have only a move action left in round 2. This ruling is an exception—from now on, full-round actions will need to take place in a single round, not be spread out across rounds.)
Completes casting _summon monster II_

Giant Bombardier Beetle
Round 1 of 3
Acid spray encompasses gnolls 2 and 3
Gnoll 2
Fails Fort save (DC 15, die result 8 + 4 = 12)
4 damage (Dmg roll [1d4+2] 2 + 2 = 4) _*gnoll 2 reduced to 7 hp*_
Gnoll 3
Fails Fort save (DC 15, die result 10 + 4 = 14)
3 damage (Dmg roll [1d4+2] 1 + 2 = 3) _*gnoll 3 reduced to 8 hp*_

Belisha
Moves 10’, drawing crossbow

Rufus
Readies an attack against anyone threatening Belisha

Gnoll 1
Battleaxe misses (Eolan AC 15, Atk roll 10 + 3 = 13)

Gnoll 2
Battleaxe misses (Hardin AC 17, Atk roll 4 + 3 = 7)

Gnoll 3
Battleaxe hits (GB beetle AC 16, Atk roll 20 + 3 = 23) critical threat
No critical hit (Verifier roll 11 + 3 = 14)
4 damage (Dmg roll [1d8+2] 2 + 2 = 4)_ *GB beetle reduced to 13 hp*_
5’ step

OK, PC actions for Round 3 please!_


----------



## Krug (Aug 25, 2004)

Belisha fires at Gnoll 1. She continues to ask the beetle to attack Gnoll3. "I hope my crossbow skills are still good," she says to herself.


----------



## Brain (Aug 25, 2004)

Attack gnoll 2 with rapier


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 26, 2004)

*Round 3*

The confusion of the battle mounts quickly. Eolan and the gnoll continue to attack each other in the gap to the left of the low wall. Each takes advantage of the cover provided by the wall, however, and neither is able to land a blow.

Belisha gets in on this action as well. She aims her crossbow, saying to herself, “I hope my crossbow skills are still good.” Alas, the shot is off! The bolt hits the low wall instead of the gnoll, and falls broken to the ground. She continues to direct her celestial beetle to attack. It unleashes another cloud of acidic gas, again encompassing both of the gnolls fighting in the northern end of the room. But, showing incredible fortitude, neither is harmed by the acidic gas this time. The dying orc beside Belisha continues to bleed.

Hardin moves into a position that will allow Slyfen to make a flanking attack. However, his own attack is off. He finally has the chance to swing his boulder-sized warhammer, and he misses! “For Moradin’s sake!”

Slyfen takes advantage of Hardin’s new position by stepping up to flank a gnoll. Drat! His attack is off also!

The gnolls in this melee, relieved to have been spared, split up so the golden beetle will be unable to target them simultaneously again. They swing at Hardin and Slyfen with their battleaxes, but their luck is no better than the party’s.

*End of Round 3*



_OOC Notes:

Eolan
Bastard sword misses (AC with cover 19, Atk roll 5 + 6 = 11)

Hardin
5’ step NW
Warhammer misses (Gnoll 3 AC 15, Atk roll 4 + 8 = 12)
You now have
_magic weapon_ for 19 more rounds
_shield of faith_ for 18 more rounds
_bull’s strength_ for 17 more rounds
_enlarge person_ for 4 more rounds
_divine favor_ for 3 more rounds, and
_protective ward_ for almost 1 hr

Slyfen
5’ step N
Rapier flanking sneak attack misses (AC 15, Atk roll 3 + 6 + 2 = 11)
Oil of _magic weapon_ in effect for 1 more round

Orc 1
Does not become stable (10% chance, die result 49%)
Loses 1 hp (+1 from last round too) _*orc 1 reduced to -5 hp and is still dying*_

GB beetle
Round 2 of 3
Acid spray encompasses gnolls 2 and 3
Gnoll 2
Makes Fort save (DC 15, die result 20 + 4 = 24)
Gnoll 3
Makes Fort save (DC 15, die result 18 + 4 = 22)

Belisha
Crossbow into melee misses (AC with cover 19, Atk roll 2 + 4 – 4 = 2)
Bolt damaged (50% chance, die result 46%)
Reloads

Rufus
Readies an attack against anyone threatening Belisha

Gnoll 1
Battleaxe misses (Eolan AC with cover 19, Atk roll 7 + 3 = 10)

Gnoll 2
5’ step SE
Battleaxe misses (Slyfen AC 16, Atk roll 10 + 3 = 13)

Gnoll 3
5’ step NW
Battleaxe misses (Hardin AC 17, Atk roll 6 + 3 = 9)

PC actions for Round 4 please!_


----------



## Krug (Aug 26, 2004)

Belisha sighs. "Obviously my crossbow skills are still a tad.. awful." Realising she's trying too hard she drops her crossbow on the floor, takes out a scroll of magic missile and cast it if she can this round. She will have two missiles strike gnoll 1 and one missile strike gnoll 2.


----------



## Brain (Aug 26, 2004)

Brain said:
			
		

> Attack gnoll 2 with rapier




Whee, more of the same!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 27, 2004)

*Round 4*

Eolan continues to struggle with the gnoll on the left side of the room. He attempts to push it back from the wall so he can get a better angle of attack at it. The gnoll, while unable to take advantage of Eolan’s risky move, steels himself and fights off the attempted bull rush.

Hardin continues to have terrible luck in the battle. He swings again at the gnoll brave enough to maintain its engagement with him. But again the swing goes astray. He begins to wonder if all this spell power was spent for naught.

Slyfen has only a few seconds left of the effects of his oil of _magic weapon_. Seeking to take advantage of it, he again strikes at the gnoll engaged with him. This time, the rapier finds its mark! As he is hit in the chest, the gnoll abruptly stops and makes a strange choking noise. When Slyfen removes the blade, the gnoll slowly looks down at the new wound, and deep red, thick blood begins to ooze out.

The celestial giant bombardier beetle beside them turns his attention to the gnoll fighting Hardin, he charges and strikes with his powerful mandibles. The gnoll screams in shock and pain as the golden hooks sink deeply into his flesh. The party is a bit surprised at the display of violence from the glorious creature. Belisha has indeed summoned forth a formidable example of the celestial beetle.

However, reacting to her recent unsuccessful ranged attack, the wizard sighs. "Obviously my crossbow skills are still a tad.. awful." Heartened, though, by the success of the beetle, she decides to go back to magic. Dropping her crossbow, she ruffles through her scrolls and retrieves a copy of _magic missile_. She quickly reads the writing on the parchment and sticks her hand out. A green missile of magical energy rushes forth and strikes the gnoll in melee with Eolan, knocking the wind out of him.

Gathering his strength, however, the gnoll brings his battleaxe down on Eolan’s leg. The axe head doesn’t stop until it hits bone, and Eolan is filled with burning agony.

The gnoll engaged with Slyfen, gestures to the large pile of rocks in the back of the room and cries out a few syllables in a language none in the party understand. He then takes one last pathetic swing at Slyfen. The elf easily sidesteps the attack, and the weight of the falling battleaxe brings the dying gnoll down to the floor after it.

The gnoll engaged with Hardin and the beetle sees this, and his eyes grow wide with fear. Apparently responding to the dying gnoll’s cry, he turns and makes a break for the rock pile. However, before he makes it even 5 feet, Hardin’s enormous warhammer crushes him against the cave wall. His dead, broken body leaves a red trail of blood as it slides down the wall to slump on the cave floor. “Praise be to Moradin!” cries the dwarven cleric. “Let the stone drink his vile blood!”

*End of Round 4*



_OOC Notes:

Eolan
Attempts bull rush, provoking AoO
	Battleaxe misses (AC 15, Atk roll 6 + 3 = 9)
Eolan Str check result 8 + 2 = 10 vs. Gnoll Str check result 20 + 2 = 22
Bull rush fails

Hardin
Warhammer misses (AC 15, Atk roll 3 + 8 = 11)
You now have
_magic weapon_ for 18 more rounds
_shield of faith_ for 17 more rounds
_bull’s strength_ for 16 more rounds
_enlarge person_ for 3 more rounds
_divine favor_ for 2 more rounds, and
_protective ward_ for almost 1 hr

Slyfen
Rapier hits (AC 15, Atk roll 18 + 6 = 24) critical threat
Critical hit! (verifier roll 10 + 6 = 16)
7 damage (critical Dmg roll [2d6+2] 4 + 1 + 2 = 7)_* Gnoll 2 reduced to 0 hp and is disabled*_
Oil of _magic weapon_ in effect until just before your turn next round

Orc 1
Fails to become stable (10% chance, die result 80%)
Loses 1 hp _*orc 1 reduced to -6 hp and is still dying*_

GB Beetle
Round 3 of 3
Charges gnoll 3, provoking AoO from gnoll 2
Gnoll 2 declines to make AoO, as he is disabled
Charging bite hits (AC 15, Atk roll 14 + 4 + 2 = 20)
5 damage (Dmg roll [1d4+3] 2 + 3 = 5) _*gnoll 3 reduced to 3 hp*_

Belisha
Drops crossbow as free action
Retrieves scroll of _magic missile_ as move action
Activates scroll as standard action
This is a 1st level scroll, so you only get 1 missile
Missile strikes gnoll 1
5 damage (Dmg roll [1d4+1] 4 + 1 = 5)_ *gnoll 1 reduced to 3 hp*_

Rufus
Readies an attack against anyone threatening Belisha

Gnoll 1
Battleaxe hits (AC  with cover 19, Atk roll 18 + 3 = 21)
7 damage (Dmg roll [1d8+2] 5 + 2 = 7)_ *Eolan reduced to 4 hp*_

Gnoll 2
Battleaxe misses (AC 16, Atk roll 9 + 3 = 12)
Loses 1 hp_ *gnoll 2 reduced to -1 hp and is dying*_

Gnoll 3
Attempts to move E, provoking AoO from Hardin and GB beetle
Hardin warhammer hits (AC 15, Atk roll 19 + 8 = 27)
18 damage (Dmg roll [2d6+9] 4 + 5 + 9 = 18)_ *gnoll 3 is dead*_

PC actions for Round 5 please!_


----------



## Brain (Aug 27, 2004)

Slyfen sees that the one remaining gnoll has struck Eolan and goes to help out.  

(Move to flank Gnoll 1 with Eolan and attack with Rapier)


----------



## Krug (Aug 27, 2004)

Belisha shouts "Stop! He could tell us more information!" She starts going through the languages she knows, starting from Common/Orc/Draconic, basically saying "Give up! We will spare you! Surely your bugbear leader is not worth dying for!" She will make the beetle approach the Gnoll and snap it's menacing jaws threateningly but not attack it.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 28, 2004)

*Round 5*

Eolan continues to swing at the gnoll who is keeping him in the front of the chamber. He lands another blow with his bastard sword. The gnoll staggers on his feet, and is very close to dropping. He can barely move.

Belisha shouts, "Stop! He could tell us more information!" In Common, Orc, and Draconic, she implores the gnoll to give up. "We will spare you! Surely your bugbear leader is not worth dying for!"

However, the gnoll does not respond, giving no sign that he even understands her pleading.

Slyfen creeps up behind the gnoll, studying his back and waiting to see what he will do. As the gnoll raises its battleaxe for one final attack, Slyfen strikes! He sends his rapier traveling between the gnoll’s ribs, dropping the beast to the ground at Eolan’s feet. Eolan looks up at the elf and smiles. “Thanks…”

Meanwhile, Hardin has clamored back over the wall to the dying orc by the chamber entrance. “Don’t worry, Belisha, I can keep this one from dying. We can then tie him up and bring him back to consciousness. I believe you and Slyfen know his filthy speech. The two of you ought to be able to get something out of him. He’ll be grateful to be alive, given the speed with which Eolan unceremoniously dispatched him.”

*End of Round 5*

With the battle over, Hardin holds his hands over the dying orc by the chamber entrance, and says a small prayer to his deity. The orc, while still unconscious, stops bleeding and becomes stable. A few seconds later, Hardin shrinks back down to his normal size. However, he still gives off an impression of supernatural strength.

Eolan volunteers to go back out to the pack mule and retrieve his rope and curing potions.



_OOC Notes:

Eolan
Bastard sword 1h hits (AC with cover 19, Atk roll 16 + 6 = 22)
3 damage (Dmg roll [1d10+2] 1 + 2 = 3)_* Gnoll 1 reduced to 0 hp and is disabled*_

Hardin
Moves 35’
You now have
_magic weapon_ for 17 more rounds
_shield of faith_ for 16 more rounds
_bull’s strength_ for 15 more rounds
_enlarge person_ for 2 more rounds
_divine favor_ for 1 more rounds, and
_protective ward_ for almost 1 hr

Slyfen
Moves 30’ SW
Rapier flanking sneak attack hits (AC 15, Atk roll 10 + 6 = 16)
6 damage (Dmg roll [1d6+2d6] 1 + 4 + 1 = 6)_* Gnoll 1 reduced to -6 hp and is dying*_

Orc 1
Fails to become stable (10% chance, die result 85%)
Loses 1 hp _*orc 1 reduced to -7 hp and is still dying*_

GB Beetle
Disappears

Belisha
Delays

Gnoll 1
Fails to become stable (10% chance, die result 57%)
Loses 1 hp _*gnoll 1 reduced to -7 hp and is still dying*_

Gnoll 2
Fails to become stable (10% chance, die result 44%)
Loses 1 hp _*gnoll 2 reduced to -2 hp and is still dying*_

Hardin
Casts _cure minor wounds*orc 1 raised to -6 hp and is dying, but stable*_
The talking and casting took a couple of rounds, so
You now have
_magic weapon_ for 15 more rounds
_shield of faith_ for 14 more rounds
_bull’s strength_ for 13 more rounds
_protective ward_ for almost 1 hr, but
_enlarge person_ has ended and
_divine favor_ has ended

The gnolls continue to die._


----------



## Brain (Aug 28, 2004)

"Hardin, can you bring the light closer over here?  I want to check out these rocks that the gnolls seemed intent on."

Slyfen will search the areas with the rocks, taking his time, allowing the others to do what they will with the vanquished foes as far as saving them for questioning or whatnot.


----------



## Krug (Aug 28, 2004)

Belisha goes over to the now stable orc and says, in Orcish she learnt from her language teacher Nirkus. "Tell us what lies beyond those rocks," she says.


----------



## Galieo (Aug 28, 2004)

*Back to the Pack*

[Eolan]

Walking back to the pack mule, the red-haired fighter cleans his blade while wondering to himself, "I wonder if that ogre was in league with the gnolls and orcs or merely 'passing' through?"

Sheathing his bastard sword, the fighter continues this line of thought, "If so, a strange alliance this Relgore has welded."  Shaking his head, a baffled look crosses his face.  Realizing that he is out of depth on such matter, the warrior shrugs to adjust his chainshirt across his shoulders.

Just as Eolan reaches the mouth of the cave he will pause, scan the forest before him and wait a moment.  Listening carefully, he will watch to see if the animals seem frightened or ill at ease.

ooc:
Greetings all!

If nothing seems wrong, Eolan grabs the rope and healing potions and heads back to the party.

If he notices something "off," he will attempt to move as silently as possible back to the others to warn them.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 29, 2004)

"Hardin, can you bring the light closer over here?" asks Slyfen. "I want to check out these rocks that the gnolls seemed intent on."

“I’d be glad to, if Belisha will give it to me,” replies the cleric. Belisha complies, and Hardin gives the torch to Slyfen. Hardin then goes to kill off the rest of the monsters, and search their bodies for anything useful. Belisha waits for Eolan to get back, and considers how she will interrogate the orc once he has been tied up and brought back to consciousness.

Slyfen searches the area with the rocks, taking his time. He sees that this large pile of rocks has been placed here purposefully, piled right up against the wall. Since they do not appear to be trapped or otherwise dangerous, Slyfen begins to clear them away. He sees an opening behind them. After another minute or two of clearing rocks, Slyfen has revealed it to be an opening to another passage, about the same height and width as the one that led to this chamber. He can see it traveling for about 25’ before it turns abruptly to the right.

Meanwhile, Eolan is walking back to the pack mule. The red-haired fighter cleans his blade while thinking to himself, "I wonder if that ogre was in league with the gnolls and orcs, or merely 'passing' through?"

Sheathing his bastard sword, the fighter continues this line of thought, "If so, a strange alliance this Relgore has welded." Shaking his head, a baffled look crosses his face. Realizing that he is out of his depth on such matters, the warrior shrugs to adjust his chainshirt across his shoulders.

As Eolan reaches the mouth of the cave he pauses for a moment and scans the forest before him. Listening carefully, he watches to see if the animals seem frightened or ill at ease.

Nothing seems wrong, so Eolan grabs the rope and healing potions and heads back to the party.

When Eolan returns to the chamber, he and Belisha carefully tie up the stable but unconscious orc. About the time they finish, Slyfen and Hardin rejoin them, having finished their own respective efforts. Slyfen relates what he has learned about the rock pile and the tunnel it was hiding.

By this point, Hardin’s spells have all worn off except for the _protective ward_. “Well, I finished killing the rest of this louse-ridden bunch. Aside from some coins I found in pouches carried by the gnolls, there was nothing useful to us.” Hardin shares the coins with the rest of the party—a total of 36 platinum pieces and 8 gold pieces.

Hardin looks at the orc, then looks back at his companions and continues, “I know that I am the healer of the party, but I unfortunately spent a considerable amount of my granted powers preparing for this battle, and I have little left to convert to healing. Judging by what Slyfen found behind the rock pile and the fact that we have yet to find Relgore, it seems we may have more battle ahead of us. My remaining powers might best be reserved for that possibility. Of course, with a night’s rest and an hour of prayer, I believe Moradin would recharge my powers. But I doubt that what remains of Relgore’s band will fail to hunt us tonight when they see what has happened here.

“Therefore, I would suggest that we give enough of Eolan’s healing potions to the orc to bring him back to consciousness, so we can proceed with an interrogation. Afterward, if more combat seems likely, I would suggest that Eolan and I use enough of the remaining potions to bring ourselves back to full health. Eolan, they are your potions, so what do you think?”



_OOC Notes:

Slyfen
Searches rock pile (it’s just one large pile), taking 20 + 10 = 30
Spot check (looking down the tunnel) result 2 + 8 = 10

Eolan
Spot check result 14 + 0 = 14
Listen check result 12 + 0 = 12

I awarded 338 XP to each PC for the encounter (EL 4).
I added the XP, 9 pp and 2 gp to each character sheet._


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2004)

Belisha agrees with Hardin's suggestion. "Aye I have also used up quiet a bit of my arcane powers. We should rest and recover... and see what the orc can tell us," says Belisha. Rufus whines, slightly irritated. It growls at the remains of the gnolls as though they were a bunch of threatening dogs. Narkus hoots curiously.


----------



## Brain (Aug 29, 2004)

Slyfen frowns.  "Healing potions are expensive, and could be used to save one of OUR lives.  Why should we waste them on an orc?  At least let us capture something more intelligent, I say."


----------



## Galieo (Aug 29, 2004)

Eolan listens carefully to Hardin's explanation, his blue eyes reflecting the torchlight as he ponders the cleric's wise words.  Before he can respond, Belisha voices agreement.

Just as he is about to agree with them both, Slyfen's words cause him to doubt his first impression.  Scratching his short-cropped red hair, the thoughful warrior takes a knee to inspect the orc's condition.

After looking over their captive's wounds, the fighter looks up to Hardin and asks, "How badly is this one injured?  If we are going to rest soon this evening, will it be conscious in the morning?" questions Eolan.  "In a way, it's current injured condition makes it easier to guard."

Turning to Slyfen, Eolan nods, "I hear wisdom in both concerns, clearly we need to know more about Relgore and whatever surprises may be in store, but to fritter away our precious store of healing is not a decision to be taken lightly."  

Scratching the stubble on his face, he looks at Belisha and adds, "If we are going to make camp here or shortly, why not wait the night to see the orc's condition then.  If healing is necessary, we give it.  But remember, we will also need to decide this orc's fate after our interrogation.  Have we all considered that?" grimly adds the warrior.  Left unspoken is his concern with their progress being slowed by a prisoner.

The fighter finally comes to a conclusion, "I think Hardin is right, in that, we need to keep moving.  Against greater numbers, this cavern is not the place we want to be.  We have the element of surprise, to a certain extent, I suggest we keep moving.  Whether that means healing this one now or later, or at all, that is the part that I am not so sure about," finishes Eolan.

Standing, the tall human lowers his voice, "These potions are for the benefit of us all, though they be my "property" I would have us hold them in common.  Therefore, let us vote on their proper use."



ooc:

After inspecting the wounds of the orc and listening to Hardin's informed opinion on the orc's health, Eolan will go with the party vote.


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2004)

"I say we save him. He can save us much pain later," says Belisha. "I will contribute some of my healing potions if need be."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 29, 2004)

Hardin examines the body for a short while, then reports to the group. “The orc is a little more than halfway dead. Even with us tending him, he has only a very small chance to regain consciousness on his own within the next couple of hours. We may have lost the element of surprise by then.

“It is possible that one potion will be enough to bring him back to consciousness. But it will more likely take two, and it is even possible it would require three, but certainly no more than that.

“I agree with Slyfen that the potions are expensive, and I would rather use them on us than on our enemies. However, the use of a potion or two on this orc now might yield enough information to save us the need to use many more potions on ourselves later.

“Also, we have already collected from these dead gnolls enough money to buy 6 potions of this sort, and the formal reward offered by Lord Bootlum is enough to buy 50 more beyond that. That doesn’t even count the value of anything else one is likely to find in a bandit’s hideout.

“My only misgiving about using the potions to heal this orc is that we will have to figure out what to do with him after the interrogation.”



_OOC Notes:

The orc is stabilized at -6 hp.

A tended, stable creature has a 10% chance per hour to regain consciousness.

The party has a total of 13 _cure light wounds_ potions.
Of these, 3 are Belisha’s and 10 are Eolan’s.
Each potion cures 2-9 hp.

Because Hardin is being treated as an NPC by me until Nac returns, Hardin will refrain from voting. So, what we have right now is: Slyfen against healing the orc, Belisha for healing the orc, and no vote from Eolan. Eolan, go ahead and cast the tie-breaker, please._


----------



## Brain (Aug 29, 2004)

"If the rest of you think it wise, then go ahead and do it. I think this orc will just refuse to tell you anything. I'll keep watch on this tunnel ahead."

Slyfen moves into the beginning of the next tunnel, putting away his rapier and taking out his bow.  He hides himself as best he can and stays alert for danger.


----------



## Galieo (Aug 30, 2004)

"I will say this before you heal him, Hardin, we cannot kill this poor creature once he is healed."  A stern look passes Eolan's face, before he adds, "I am not suggesting anyone would want to take such a course, but my just god would not countenance such an act.  I would be no warrior of Heironeous if I didn't say as much."

Scratching his chin again, the warrior looks at each of their faces and unstoppers one of his vials.  Handing it to Hardin, he steps back and pulls his bastard sword from its sheath, resting it on his left shoulder.  Puffing himself up to strike fear (or something like that) into the orc, the red-headed fighter watches what will happen next.

ooc:

Eolan will supply as many potions as are necessary.  Knowing his own limitations, he will hold back asking any questions.  Eolan may not be a brain surgeon on smarts or wisdom, but he definitely knows where to draw the line.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 30, 2004)

Hardin expresses his agreement with Eolan’s sentiment that the orc not be killed. “I suggest that we take him back to Green Glade with Relgore’s head. Let Lord Bootlum and the good people there decide what to do with him. When we are finished interrogating him, a well-placed punch or two should knock him out long enough to keep him out of our hair while we complete our task.”

Hardin takes the vial from Eolan. He then kneels down beside the tied-up orc and gently pours the potion down his throat. A few seconds later the orc sputters and coughs, regaining consciousness. He is frightened to death of the party, especially of Eolan, who downed him so easily less than ten minutes ago. He first thinks to flee, and yanks on his bonds. But finding them too difficult to escape, he resigns himself to his fate.

Having no real choice, being unwilling to die to protect Relgore and the rest of the cruel band, he submits to Belisha’s questioning.

In the mean time, Hardin walks over to where Slyfen is watching the tunnel, and joins him in his vigil. Although they see nothing for now, the two exchange worried glances at what might lay ahead.

Under questioning, the orc reveals that the ogre (whose name, he tells you weeping, was Golgo) was indeed part of Relgore’s band. Relgore has become more cautious since the militia killed half his band two months ago, and the ogre served as the bandits’ first line of defense, guarding the entrance to their lair. The orcs and gnolls were charged by Relgore to remain in this room as the second line of defense should the ogre fail.

The orc further reveals that, besides himself and the creatures the party has already killed, 10 more members of Relgore’s band remain. This includes Relgore and 2 orc body guards, as well as 4 more orcs and 3 goblins who are of lesser standing in the band.

Using his tied feet, he draws a crude map in the dust on the floor [ooc: see below]. He explains to you that the tunnel that Slyfen and Hardin are guarding leads to a Y disguised with more piled-up rocks. Following the tunnel to the left will take you to the common area shared by the lower-ranking members of the party.

He tells you that he has never been down the tunnel to the right. That is where Relgore stays with his 2 orc bodyguards, and he wants to keep it as secret as possible, even from the members of the band, who he himself barely trusts. Relgore has warned them all not to get ideas about sneaking down the tunnel, as he has rigged it with at least one hazard.

Finally, in typical orc character, he tells you that he doesn’t care what happens to the rest of the band, but begs for his own life.



_OOC Notes:

_Cure light wounds_ potion cures [1d8+1] 6 + 1 = 7 hp
Orc is raised to 1 hp

Use rope check result 12 + 2 + 2 + 10 = 26
Escape artist check 16 + 0 = 16

Slyfen
Spot check result 16 + 8 = 24

Hardin
Spot check result 7 + 2 = 9

Correction from ealier post: I thought Eolan only had 10 potions, but he had 12. So, after this post, the party has 14 _cure light wounds_ potions. Three are Belisha's and 11 are Eolan's.
_


----------



## Brain (Aug 30, 2004)

After the interrogation, Slyfen leaves his spot briefly and addresses the party.

"Apparently I was wrong about the loyalties of this orc... unless he is lying of course.  Once we are in this far, it makes no sense to go back outside and rest, they will just fortify this position again.  It seems like we should attack the weaker band in the left room next.  Give the word and I'll go scout the tunnel."


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2004)

"Well the orc has told us much of benefit. Yes, Slyfen should scout it, but be wary of traps. Goblins and traps go together like.. like.. dogs and fleas! And orcs rarely have the imagination to lie," Belisha says softly. "Though they might be unable to discern right from left... or count to numbers greater than three."

Rufus gives a questioning growl at her words, while Narkus nods in frantic agreement.


----------



## Galieo (Aug 30, 2004)

Looking to the others to get their nod of approval, Eolan waits to administer the knock-out blow or blows with the hilt of his sword.  After the orc is knocked out (again), Eolan tears a bit of cloth from one of the dead gnolls and ties a gag around the orc's mouth.

Removing the cap from another vial, the human swallows the fluid and waits for the familiar warmth of magical healing.  He will repeat this process until he feels only slightly wounded.  He offers a vial to whomever needs it, "Drink up, drink up, these won't do us any good if we don't use 'em."

Chuckling softly at Belisha's jest about the orcish counting skils, the fighter nods in agreement, "It's funny, because it's true."  Sheathing his bastard sword again, he will grasp his shield and take up a forward position towards the mouth of the tunnel.  "It's not that I don't trust the orc, I don't.  But he surely isn't privy to all of Relgore's plans."

Warily the warrior draws his sword once again and steels himself for what may come.

ooc:

Eolan will attack with subdual damage.

Marching order?  Slyfen way ahead?  Eolan 5ft Hardin 5ft Belisha?  Or side by side?


----------



## Brain (Aug 30, 2004)

Slyfen nods and heads down the corridor to the turn, going slowly and quietly.  Once he can look around the bend he does so, and if he sees nothing, he will wave the party up to just before the bend.  After that, he will move very slowly and deliberately down the hall, searching for traps and trying to remain quiet.


----------



## Galieo (Aug 30, 2004)

Moving as quietly as possible, Eolan follows Slyfen's lead.  With sword drawn, this tall warrior wants to be ready for anything that Slyfen may encounter.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanking Eolan, Hardin also avails himself of a potion before continuing. “Ahh, that hits the spot,” he says jovially.

After the orc and the healing have been taken care of, Slyfen cautiously moves down the tunnel to the bend, and looks around. In the flickering light of the everburning torch he carries, he can just make out another large pile of rocks at the end of another long stretch of tunnel. The sandstone walls take on shades of umber and walnut in the dim light.

Seeing no immediate danger, Slyfen waves the rest of the party up. Eolan tries to move very quietly, so as not to draw attention to the group. However, about halfway to the bend he inadvertently kicks a small stone, sending it clattering loudly off the walls of the otherwise silent tunnel. Grimacing, he shrugs to the other party members and continues forward.

After the others are safely to the bend, Slyfen begins to make his way down the next stretch. Moving very slowly and deliberately down the tunnel, he searches for traps and tries to remain quiet. He finds no traps, and lets out a relieved breath when he reaches the rock pile at the end. The elf carefully examines the pile of rocks and determines that it is not trapped or rigged in any way. However, if there are tunnels behind it, they are completely obscured; the stones would have to be moved to reveal any openings.

Even in the cool interior of the cave, the rest of the party sweats as they watch the rogue.



_OOC Notes:

_*Slyfen is the only PC with a light source at this point. (Eolan was also carrying a torch, but he has his shield and sword out now.)*_

Eolan
Bastard sword deals [1d10+3] 4 + 3 = 7 hp nonlethal damage
Orc is unconscious
3 _cure light wounds_ potions heal a total of (8 + 1 = 9, 6 + 1 = 7, 4 + 1 = 5) 21 hp
Eolan is raised to 25 hp
Move silently check result 2 – 1 = 1

Hardin
_Cure light wounds_ potion heals 1 + 1 = 2 hp
Hardin is raised to 22 hp

Slyfen
Move silently check result 12 + 9 = 21
Spot check result 9 + 8 = 17
Move silently check result 13 + 9 = 22
Search check result 17 + 10 = 27
_


----------



## Brain (Aug 31, 2004)

Slyfen again waves up the party to his position before the tunnel turns.  Handing off the light source to someone in the party, he then sneaks forward past the turn and mainly listens but also tries to look further in.


----------



## Krug (Aug 31, 2004)

Belisha follows behind, urging her two pets to be quiet.


----------



## Galieo (Aug 31, 2004)

Turning to Hardin and Belisha, Eolan grimaces at the noise he has made and whispers an apology.  Slowing his pace even further, he tries to improve on his silence.

Shrugging his shoulders, the armor clad warrior does his best to follow Slyfen's gestures in the gloomy tunnel.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 1, 2004)

Slyfen waves the party up to his location by the rock pile. Eolan moves much more quietly this time (though Hardin’s armor does clank lightly but obviously a couple of times). When they arrive at his position, Slyfen hands the torch off to Belisha and begins to carefully clear away the stones.

Confirming the orc’s map, two tunnels do indeed lead away from this area. Carefully, Slyfen presses himself to the wall and begins to slip down the tunnel to the left. He can clearly hear the ugly sounds of orcs beyond. They are squabbling over some minor loot. There are other voices, too, in a shrill, monkey-like language the elf doesn’t know.

Slyfen creeps down a little farther. The tunnel opens into a massive natural chamber. The room is lit by 4 or 5 torches placed in crude sconces at irregular intervals along the stone walls. In the center of the cavern is a large rough-looking table, and piles of furs and skins lie near the walls, along with some cloth-wrapped bundles. Four orcs stand around the table, arguing. Their dirty falchions lie on or lean against the table. Farther in, three orange-ish goblins in dark brown leather huddle against one of the walls, their backs to the orcs at the table. They also appear to be arguing over some small trinket. Two morningstars and shields lean against the wall near the goblins—along with a dwarven waraxe.



_OOC Notes:

Gave the torch to Belisha because she only needs one hand to cast. If you don’t want it, Belisha, just let me know.

Move silently check results
Eolan 18 – 1 = 17
Hardin 12 – 6 = 6
Belisha 12 + 2 = 14
Rufus 10 + 3 = 13

Monster Listen check results when Slyfen moving rocks
(DC 15 to hear careful removal of rocks)
Orc 1: 4 + 1 = 5
Orc 2: 6 + 1 = 7
Orc 3: 6 + 1 = 7
Orc 4: 6 + 1 = 7
Goblin 1: 6 + 2 = 8
Goblin 2: 6 + 2 = 8
Goblin 3: 8 + 2 = 10
Amazingly, none of them heard the rocks being moved!

Slyfen
Move silently check result 1 + 9 = 10
Monster listen check results
Orcs 3 + 1 – 6 – 5 = -7
Goblins 8 + 2 – 9 – 5 = -4
Hide check result 9 + 9 = 18
Monster Spot check results
Orc 1: 20 + 1 – 6 – 5 = 10
Orc 4: 15 + 1 – 6 – 5 = 5
The other orcs and the goblins are facing away from the door._


----------



## Brain (Sep 1, 2004)

Slyfen doubles back, still sneaking, back to the party.  Assuming he reaches them without incident, he whispers. "Four orcs around a table, and three goblins in the far corner.  If we act fast we can surprise them, I think.  There are torches in the room already as well.  Eolan, Hardin?  I think you guys should lead the charge.  Belisha and I can follow after and set up in tactical spots.  Make sure to get a good ways into the room so we don't get bottlenecked."

Slyfen pauses and then adds, "Unless someone has a better plan of course."


----------



## Krug (Sep 1, 2004)

Belisha whispers, "Those sound like the riffraff. Should we not save our strength for the leader? Slyfen," Belisha continues,"I wish to cast a Mark of Air upon you. It will make you more agile and you can call upon it to ward off attacks. Will you permit me?"

If he agrees Belisha will cast the Mark of Air on him.


----------



## Galieo (Sep 1, 2004)

In the torchlight gloom of the tunnel, Eolan nods as Belisha's observation.  Whispering, he excitedly explains his thoughts, "If we knock of the head of this snake, I think the rest of the "body" will be useless.  But maybe those are the bodyguards, and Relgore is beyond the next cavern along a secret way.  This rocks covering the passage make me think that this is the right way to Relgore."

Puzzled, Eolan scratches his head, "The other thing that bothers me is where are the traps the orc spoke of.  Something isn't right, either he lied, which I don't think is true, or this Relgore is trickier than we give him credit for."

Concluding, the warrior agrees with Slyfen's original statement, "I will definitely lead the charge, if that is what we decide!"


----------



## Brain (Sep 1, 2004)

"Certainly Belisha, go right ahead with your spell."

Slyfen listens to the others carefully, then whispers back, "My thinking was to remove any threat of additional creatures coming to Relgore's aid in the final conflict.  If we suffer wounds in battle, we can use more potions, or maybe even risk a rest period.  Regarding the trap or traps, those were supposed to be down the right side tunnel.  The orc's information has been correct so far."


----------



## Krug (Sep 1, 2004)

"I will still vote that we take out the 'head' then... the body will die after," says Belisha. Her vote is that the party should seek out the path to the right and take out Relgore.

She casts her _Mark of Air_ on Slyfen, feeling very weak after. "My magic is much depleted for the day... and 7 goblinoids against... 4.. well 5.. all right 6 of us, including you Narkus, is still substantial odds."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 2, 2004)

OOC: Hi guys, I'm checking in from an internet cafe in Montreal.  I'll be returning home on Sunday, so Vigwyn please keep NPCing me until then.  Hardin will pretty much just charge in and rely on strength to keep him safe.

IC: Hardin chimes in briefly, voicing his suggestion.

"I say let me and Eolan handle these ones.  Belisha cover us from the entrance, and Slyfen hide at the Y to knife anyone who tries to flank us.  If Relgore somehow hears us through the long tunnels, he'll pass by Slyfen, who can stab him and run.  If he doesn't, we'll rejoin Slyfen at the Y and proceed forward."

Seemingly exhausted by this rush of words, Hardin lapses into silence once more.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 2, 2004)

Slyfen quietly moves back to the party. The orcs and goblins remain unaware of his presence. After a short debate, the party decides by vote to move against the orcs and goblins now, in order to prevent them from acting as "back-up" when they find Relgore.

Belisha speaks a few arcane words, and moves her hand in front of Slyfen’s face. After a few seconds a white, swirled mark appears on Slyfen’s face, and he immediately begins to feel more agile.

Together, the party sneaks up the tunnel to the large chamber, knowing that they will only have a couple of seconds to act before the orcs and goblins see them…



_OOC Notes:

Slyfen
Move silently check result 14 + 9 = 23
Monster Listen check results
Orcs 20 + 1 – 6 – 5 = 10
Goblins 6 + 2 – 9 – 5 = -6
Hide check result 15 + 9 = 24
Monster Spot check results
Orc 1: 7 + 1 – 6 – 5 = -3
Orc 4: 16 + 1 – 6 – 5 = 6

Belisha casts _mark of air_
Slyfen’s Dex will be 18 (+4 mod) for the next 30 minutes_

*Mark of Air* from Book of Eldritch Might (Thanks, Monte!)
Evocation
*Level:* Drd 3, Sor/Wiz 2
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* Full round
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* One creature
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level or until discharged
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
The energy of this spell creates a white, swirled mark on the face, hand, or other prominent feature of any creature, living or undead. Those bearing this mark gain a +2 enhancement bonus to Dexterity. They also possess the ability to conjure a shield of swirling air that provides a +5 deflection bonus to Armor Class for 10 rounds. Using this shield of air ability is a standard action that immediately dismisses the _mark of air_.

_Initiative rolls for surprise round
Slyfen 17 + 8 = 25
Eolan 15 + 5 = 20
Belisha 9 + 2 = 11
Rufus 3 + 3 = 6 (has higher mod)
Hardin 7 – 1 = 6

When the surprise round starts you are at the positions indicated on the map. Actions (move or standard) for the surprise round, please._


----------



## Krug (Sep 2, 2004)

Belisha readies her crossbow, seeking to fire at open targets, primarily the orcs at the table.


----------



## Brain (Sep 2, 2004)

Surprise round action: Slyfen hides where he is, flattening up against the wall.


----------



## Galieo (Sep 2, 2004)

Looking back at the others, Eolan nods his head and whispers, "I am ready, let's make this quick and quiet."  An odd grin breaks his face, "Well, as quiet as possible."

As the others prepare themselves, Eolan will wait.  When everyone is ready he will dash towards the chamber and their rendezvous with the orcs and goblins.

OOC:

If possible, Eolan will charge O2, if not, then he will charge O3.  If neither is charge-able, then he will attack O2 normally, but placing himself in a position that he could cleave if successful.

He will also "borrow" 2 from his attack and add that to damage [ala power attack].


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 2, 2004)

As the attack begins, Slyfen flattens himself up against the wall in an effort to hide from any enemies that might be watching. Slyfen almost seems to _disappear into_ the rock wall. Hardin is impressed as he nearly loses sight of the elf.

Meanwhile, Eolan rushes into the cave chamber, sword raised and heading for an orc to kill!

Belisha readies her crossbow, preparing to fire at the next opponent she gets an open shot at.

Rufus turns around, and guards the party’s flank, growling slightly at the ominous darkness down the two stretches of tunnel.

Hardin, finally getting his slow body moving, lumbers toward the cavern. Though he can’t quite make it out of the mouth of the tunnel before the fighting starts, he tries to stay to one side as much as he can



_OOC Notes:

Slyfen
Hide check result 7 + 10 = 17
Orc Spot checks
Orc 1: 15 + 1 – 7 – 5 = 4
Orc 4: 7 + 1 – 7 – 5 = -4

Eolan
Moves 30’
(You can only charge up to your speed in a surprise round  ; but it looks like you will be able to charge in round 1 if you want to.  )

Belisha
Readies crossbow attack against open target

Rufus
Readies attack against any possible threat from behind

Hardin
Moves 20’

Initiative order for round 1:
Slyfen 17 + 8 = 25 (from last post)
Eolan 15 + 5 = 20 (from last post)
Belisha 9 + 2 = 11 (from last post)
Goblins 7 + 1 = 8 (higher mod)
Orcs 8 + 0 = 8
Rufus 3 + 3 = 6 (has higher mod; from last post)
Hardin 7 – 1 = 6 (from last post)

PC actions for round 1, please!_


----------



## Galieo (Sep 2, 2004)

Not daring to look over his shoulder, yet feeling somewhat exposed, the fighter continues his charge into the midst of the orcs.  Hoping that some of them are a bit confused, he counts on a quick strike, rather than a bashfest.

With his bastard sword raised high above his head, he grimly falls upon the enemy.

OOC:

Ach!  The charge continues, Eolan will attack O2...hoping his mates will cover his back.    

Again, Eolan will "borrow" 2 from his attack to add to damage, if applicable.


----------



## Krug (Sep 2, 2004)

Belisha moves forward, crossbow ready to fire. She will fire at open opponents.


----------



## Brain (Sep 2, 2004)

Slyfen creeps 5' forward along the wall, rehides, then readies an arrow incase an enemy comes within 30' of him (in which case he will sneak attack them)


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 3, 2004)

*Round 1*

Hoping to gain a tactical advantage, the rogue positions himself against the wall about halfway between the Y and the chamber in which the fight is beginning. He readies his deadly composite longbow for an attack against any unsuspecting enemy that might happen to get too close.

Meanwhile, Eolan continues to lunge into the battle, attacking the orc closest to him. He hacks the foul creature down while it is still fumbling about for its own weapon, eradicating the threat before it has a chance to materialize.

Belisha, positioning herself for an open shot into the chamber, moves forward and readies her crossbow for an attack against an open enemy. Rufus moves up until he is behind Slyfen, and similarly prepares an attack against any threat.

The goblins across the room react to the rapid incursion into their lair. Two of them pick up their morningstars and begin moving widely around the table to attempt a flanking maneuver. The third steps to the wall, and picks up the dwarven waraxe. He then turns and scans the intruders, stopping when his eyes fall on the dwarf.

The orcs grab their falchions from the table. The orc closest to Eolan steps closer to the knight and brings his falchion down on the knight. Fortunately for Eolan, the chain shirt under his cloak holds, and he is not hurt. The other two orcs rush around the table, setting themselves up for attacks on either the knight or the cleric.

Seeing this, the cleric decides to beat them at their own game. He moves in between their trajectories to Eolan’s side, and swiftly hammers down the orc there. Standing above two dying orcs, Hardin hopes that he and Eolan can quickly dispatch the other two before the goblins get into the fight.

*End of Round 1*



_OOC Notes:

Slyfen
Moves 5’
Readies longbow attack
Hide check result 10 + 9 = 19
Orc 1 Spot check result 7 + 1 – 6 – 5 = -3
Orc 4 Spot check result 13 + 1 – 6 – 5 = 3
Still has _mark of air_

Eolan
Charges orc 2
Bastard sword 1h charging Power Attack hits (FF AC 13, Atk roll 9 + 6 +2 – 2 = 15)
10 damage (1h Power Attack Dmg roll [1d10+2+2] 6 + 2 + 2 = 10)
_*Orc 2 reduced to -5 hp and is dying*_
AC reduced to 15 until your turn next round

Belisha
Moves 20’
Readies crossbow attack against open opponent

Goblin 1
Picks up morningstar
Moves 30’

Goblin 2
Moves 5’
Picks up dwarven waraxe

Goblin 3
Picks up morningstar
Moves 30’

Orc 1
Picks up falchion
Moves 25’

Orc 3
Picks up falchion as move action
5’ step
Falchion misses (AC 15, Atk roll 8 + 4 = 12)

Orc 4
Picks up falchion
Moves 20’

Rufus
Moves 10’
Readies attack against possible approaching enemies

Hardin
Moves 20’
Warhammer 2h hits (Orc 3 AC 13, Atk roll 18 + 5 = 23)
9 damage (Dmg roll [1d8+3] 6 + 3 = 9)
_*Orc 3 reduced to -4 hp and is dying*_

Please note: I will not be updating tomorrow night. A friend of mine turned in his qualifying exams yesterday, so we are going out to celebrate.
_


----------



## Krug (Sep 3, 2004)

Belisha moves in further and fires at one of the goblins, preferably one that won't let her incur a to hit penalty. "Was never too good with these things," she mumbles to herself.


----------



## Brain (Sep 3, 2004)

Slyfen takes advantage of the chaos of the combat and attempts to sneak out into a better position.  Hide/Move Silently while moving (SW, SW, SW, W) less than full speed, and then take a shot at Orc 1 (hopefully sneak attack)


----------



## Galieo (Sep 3, 2004)

As adrenaline courses through this red-headed warrior's veins, the scene around him slows.  Each heartbeat is a drumbeat in his ears.  Each step seems to slow as his body moves in practiced step.  Footwork, balance, sword-thrust . . . years of practice melt into only one thing, the here and now.  All his attention is focused on just the next step.

Seeing the goblins move into flanking positions, Eolan quickly realizes these are more practiced fighters than many of the other goblins he has fought.

Giving Hardin but the briefest of glances and a hearty, "Good work!", he turns to cover his back and attack the orc closest to himself.  Standing his ground, Eolan reads himself for the next opponent.  In a high over hand arc, the fighter swings his bastard sword at the orc.

occ:

normal attack on orc (O4).


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 5, 2004)

*Round 2*

Slyfen moves stealthily out of the tunnel, silently adhering to the wall. Although he is now plainly visible to the orcs engaged with Hardin and Eolan, the melee provides some cover from the goblins, who neither see nor hear him. He takes aim at the orc harassing Hardin, and drops him bleeding to the ground with one arrow.

Eolan brings his practiced arm to bear against the orc in front of him. With a terrific swing, he slashes straight through the leather the orc wears, and opens a large gash in its chest. The orc sucks in air with a pained gasp through bared teeth.

Belisha, feeling safe enough to come out into the cave, moves up and targets the goblin coming around the left side of the table. Her bolt screams toward the goblin, and buries itself in the dirty orange flesh of its neck. Crying out in distress, the goblin changes courses; it heads behind the table and hopes to get some cover there from the archers.

The goblin coming around the right side of the table moves in to attack the knight. He gets in a lucky hit, and while Eolan‘s flesh is not torn, it is battered—enough to crack a couple of ribs.

The goblin with the dwarven waraxe continues to keep his focus on Hardin. He single-mindedly moves across the room to attack him. He positions himself on the other side of Hardin from the archers, hoping to use the dwarf’s very body for cover against them.

Hardin, dismayed by the sight of a goblin carrying one of the weapons of his people (and by the hatred in its eyes), swings at the nasty thing with his warhammer. Unfortunately, his aim is off, and the goblin remains unharmed. The cleric growls to himself and vows to try harder on the next swing. He adjusts his position to move a little around the goblin, thus opening him to Belisha’s crossbow.

The only orc still standing takes advantage of the fact that Eolan now has to protect himself from flanking opponents. Even though he is open to the arrows and bolts of the elf and gnome, he attacks before moving. However, Eolan is quicker than the orc thought, and artfully dodges the poorly kept falchion.

Rufus moves up in the tunnel to stand behind Belisha. The well trained animal sees that Eolan and Hardin are protecting her from the front, so he continues to guard to the rear.

*End of Round 2*



_OOC Notes

Slyfen
Moves 25’
Hide check result 19 + 10 – 5 = 24
(you have no cover or concealment from the orcs, and therefore can’t hide from them)
Goblin Spot check results
Goblin 1: 15 + 2 – 5 – 3 = 9
Goblin 2: 1 + 2 – 5 – 7 = -9
Goblin 3: 9 + 2 – 5 – 4 = 2
Move Silently check result 6 + 10 – 5 = 11
Listen check results
Goblin 1: 6 + 2 – 5 – 3 = 0
Goblin 2: 8 + 2 – 5 – 7 = -2
Goblin 3: 15 + 2 – 5 – 4 = 8
Longbow hits (orc 1 AC 13, Atk roll 14 + 7 = 21)
7 damage (Dmg roll [1d8] 7)
_*Orc 1 reduced to -2 hp and is dying*_
Still has _mark of air_

Eolan
Bastard sword 1h hits (orc 4 AC 13, Atk roll 7 + 6 = 13)
5 damage (Dmg roll [1d10+2] 3 + 2 = 5)
_*Orc 4 reduced to 1 hp*_

Belisha
Moves 20’
Crossbow (Goblin 1 AC 14, Atk roll 18 + 4 = 22)
5 damage (Dmg roll [1d6] 5)
_*Goblin 1 reduced to 0 hp and is disabled*_

Goblin 1
Moves 20’
Still disabled

Goblin 2
Moves 30’
Moves 20’

Goblin 3
Moves 15’
Morningstar hits (Eolan AC 17, Atk roll 18 + 2 = 20)
2 damage (Dmg roll [1d6] 2)
_*Eolan reduced to 23 hp*_

Orc 1
Fails to become stable (10% chance, die result 45%)
Loses 1 hp _*reduced to -3 hp and is still dying*_

Orc 2
Fails to become stable (10% chance, die result 7%)
Loses 1 hp (+1 from last round, oops) _*reduced to -7 hp and is still dying*_

Orc 3
Fails to become stable (10% chance, die result 79%)
Loses 1 hp _*reduced to -5 hp and is still dying*_

Orc 4
Falchion flanking misses (Eolan AC 17, Atk roll 2 + 4 + 2 = 8)
5’ step

Rufus
Moves 30’
Readies attack

Hardin
Warhammer 2h misses (goblin 2 AC 14, Atk roll 8 + 5 = 13)
5’ step
_


----------



## Brain (Sep 5, 2004)

Move straight south for 6 squares, then shoot at goblin 1 with bow.


----------



## Galieo (Sep 5, 2004)

Feeling the strike from the goblin, Eolan almost turns to answer a blow with a blow, but instead his training takes over.  Rather than let his wrath build, he lets is flow out through his sword.

Staying focused on the task at hand, he attempts to drive his blade home against the wounded orc.

OOC:

Attack Orc 4, if possible Eolan will attempt to cleave on the closest Goblin.


----------



## Krug (Sep 5, 2004)

Belisha, amazed that she's hit something, shouts, "OOOH. By Garmus... my aim isn't that bad after all!"
Encouraged, she reloads her bow and tries to shoot at Orc 4.

_Brain, isn't goblin 1 disabled? Best to use your bow on someone else? _


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 5, 2004)

*Round 3*

Slyfen, seeking to finish off the cowering goblin, moves south to get a clean shot. The goblin, desperate to save its own life, dodges the arrow, which flies away toward the back of the cave and sticks into a pile of rags. The goblin, lucky to have survived the attack, moves back around the table a little bit in hopes of regaining cover against the elf with the white swirl on his face.

Eolan hacks again at the orc in front of him. This time, the wounded orc sidesteps the blow, saving itself from near-certain death. Bright red blood continues to pour from its chest wound.

Belisha, amazed that she's hit something, shouts, "OOOH. By Garmus...my aim isn't that bad after all!" Encouraged, she reloads her bow and shoots at the orc fighting with Eolan. Sadly, her shot isn’t quite as good this time, and the bolt skitters damaged across the cavern floor. Loyal Rufus continues to guard her back.

The goblin near Eolan continues to fight with him, hoping that if they can take down the knight, the rest of the party will follow. But the knight is proving too much for him, and the goblin's attacks are failing.

The remaining orc steps to the side of Eolan, using the goblin’s body as cover against the elf. Seeing that the knight has his hands full trying to fight two opponents at once, he takes another swing with his dirty falchion. This time his luck is with him, and he lands a substantial strike. The falchion sinks deeply into Eolan’s shield arm, wounding him badly.

The goblin fighting with Hardin is relieved that the gnome wizard didn’t take her open shot at him. In an attempt to regain cover and get out of the knight’s range, he steps behind Hardin. Focusing again on the dwarf, the goblin raises his stolen dwarven waraxe above his head, and brings it back down with all his hatred. The axe strikes its target, and Hardin shouts out in pain as it rips through his armor and flesh.

Unbelievably angry that this disgusting creature could use his own people’s weapon against him, Hardin is determined to make sure that the goblin is unable to ever use the axe again. Wielding his warhammer in both hands, the dwarf swings it at the goblin. The goblin, struggling with the weight of the axe, is struck in the side of the head. He drops the axe and goes down like a sack of potatoes. A large smile spreads across the dwarf’s face as he rolls around to flank the goblin harassing Eolan.

*End of Round 3*



_OOC Notes

Slyfen
Moves 30’
Longbow misses (goblin 1 AC 14, Atk roll 3 + 7 = 10)
Arrow not lost or damaged (50% chance, die result 92%)
Still has _mark of air_

Eolan
Bastard sword 1h misses (orc 4 AC 13, Atk roll 6 + 6 = 12)

Belisha
Reloads crossbow as a move action
Crossbow firing into melee misses (orc 4 AC with cover 17, Atk roll 14 + 4 – 4 = 14)
Bolt damaged (50% chance, die result 18%)

Goblin 1
Moves 10’
Still disabled

Goblin 2
5’ step
Waraxe hits (Hardin AC 17, Atk roll 20 – 2 = 18) critical threat
No critical hit (verifier roll 12 – 2 = 10)
4 damage (Dmg roll [1d8] 4)
_*Hardin reduced to 18 hp*_

Goblin 3
Morningstar misses (Eolan AC 17, Atk roll 7 + 2 = 9)

Orc 1
Fails to become stable (10% chance, die result 31%)
Loses 1 hp _*reduced to -4 hp and is still dying*_

Orc 2
Fails to become stable (10% chance, die result 20%)
Loses 1 hp _*reduced to -8 hp and is still dying*_

Orc 3
Fails to become stable (10% chance, die result 3%)
Loses 1 hp _*reduced to -6 hp and is still dying*_

Orc 4
5’ step
Falchion hits (Eolan AC 17, Atk roll 20 + 4 = 24) critical threat
No critical hit (verifier roll 12 + 4 = 16)
8 damage (Dmg roll [2d4+4] 3 + 1 + 4 = 8)
_*Eolan reduced to 15 hp*_

Rufus
Readies attack against threat from rear

Hardin
Warhammer 2h hits (goblin 2 AC 14, Atk roll 18 + 5 = 23)
6 damage (Dmg roll [1d8=3] 3 + 3 = 6)
_*Goblin 2 reduced to -1 hp and is dying*_
Moves 20’ W, SW, SE_


----------



## Galieo (Sep 5, 2004)

The combat and his wounds begin to tell on the knight, strength sapped from his tall frame.  Shrugging, Eolan continues his fight, turning to meet head on the attacks of another orc.  After the telling blow on his side, the red-haired warrior vows through clenched teeth, "That will be your last, orc, that will be your last."

ooc:

Attack Orc 4


----------



## Krug (Sep 5, 2004)

Belisha reloads her crossbow and fires at goblin 1. Her tongue sticks out awkwardly. "I'll get ya yet!"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 6, 2004)

OOC: Okay, I'm back again, and raring to go.

If Eolan misses 04, Hardin will strike it.  Otherwise he'll go for G3.  If Eolan manages to cleave it, Hardin will 5' step and attack G1.


----------



## Brain (Sep 6, 2004)

Slyfen will switch his bow into his off hand, move (w, nw) drawing rapier as part of the move, and attack G3 (flanking with Hardin, sneak attack)


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 7, 2004)

*Round 4*

The rogue sees an opportunity to flank. He moves up to the back of the goblin harassing the others, and draws his rapier as he goes. When he reaches the goblin he slides the rapier between its ribs and into its heart, dropping the goblin in one swift motion. A look of satisfaction spreads across his white-swirled face. The elf clearly enjoys his boosted agility. He is also curious about the shield of swirling air he can conjure…

The combat and his wounds begin to tell on the knight, strength sapped from his tall frame. Shrugging, Eolan continues his fight, turning to meet head on the attacks of the last remaining orc. After the telling blow on his shield arm, the red-haired warrior vows through clenched teeth, "That will be your last, orc, that will be your last." He rears back and takes another great swing with his bastard sword, but Alas! it goes astray yet again!

Belisha, seeing that the orc is basically surrounded by the other party members, decides to try and finish off the disabled goblin before he can do anything malicious. She reloads her crossbow and aims at the goblin, who is cowering behind the table. Her tongue sticks out awkwardly. "I'll get ya yet!" She lets the bolt fly, and is rewarded with a satisfying _thwunk_ and a brief scream.

The orc adjusts his position to avoid flanking by the melee combatants, even though he knows that this leaves him open to the gnome’s bolts. The battle is obviously not going well for his side. He considers fleeing, but his way is blocked, and anyway he is having pretty good luck against the knight. He decides that his best chance is to fell the knight, and hope that the other intruders will be frightened off. He raises his falchion and brings it down quickly again. Amazingly, he hits the fighter yet again, grievously wounding him. Eolan’s arm is nearly severed now…his blood pours forth freely, and he reels on his feet.

Hardin is determined to stop the orc’s onslaught before his friend is killed. Choosing between healing Eolan and killing the orc, he decides that the best line of action is killing this last enemy before it can do any more damage. Otherwise, a healing spell might simply be wasted. Stepping up to the orc, he swings his heavy hammer with all his righteous might…and feels a jarring shock in his shoulders as it crashes to the cavern floor, completely missing the orc.

*End of Round 4*



_OOC Notes

Slyfen
Moves 10’ drawing rapier
Rapier flanking sneak attack hits (goblin 3 AC 14, Atk roll 12 + 7 + 2 = 21)
16 damage (Dmg roll [1d6+2d6] 4 + 6 + 6 = 16)
_*Goblin 3 is dead*_
Still has _mark of air_

Eolan
Bastard sword flanking 1h misses (orc 4 AC 13, Atk roll 3 + 6 + 2 = 11)

Belisha
Reloads crossbow as a move action
Crossbow hits (goblin 1 AC with cover 18, Atk roll 17 + 4 = 21)
2 damage (Dmg roll [1d6] 2)
_*Goblin 1 reduced to -2 hp and is dying*_

Goblin 1
Fails to become stable (10% chance, die result 82%)
Loses 1 hp _*reduced to -3 hp and is still dying*_

Goblin 2
Fails to become stable (10% chance, die result 76%)
Loses 1 hp _*reduced to -2 hp and is still dying*_

Orc 1
Becomes stable (10% chance, die result 92%)

Orc 2
Fails to become stable (10% chance, die result 7%)
Loses 1 hp _*reduced to -9 hp and is still dying*_

Orc 3
Fails to become stable (10% chance, die result 62%)
Loses 1 hp _*reduced to -7 hp and is still dying*_

Orc 4
Falchion hits (Eolan AC 17, Atk roll 15 + 4 = 19)
12 damage (Dmg roll [2d4+4] 4 + 4 + 4 = 12)
_*Eolan reduced to 3 hp*_
5’ step NE

Rufus
Moves 10’
Readies attack against orc 4

Hardin
Moves 5’
Warhammer 2h misses (orc 4 AC 13, Atk roll 2 + 5 = 7)
_


----------



## Krug (Sep 7, 2004)

"Och. I not be so bad at this crossbow business after all," says Belisha. However, she drops her crossbow and casts _Acid Splash_, directing it at the orc, hoping to at least damage him.


----------



## Brain (Sep 7, 2004)

Slyfen skirts the combat (move ne, ne, nw) and flanks with Hardin, seeking to pierce the orc like he did the goblin.


----------



## Galieo (Sep 7, 2004)

Blood freely streaming down Eolan's sides, he shifts his weight carefully to make sure that he doesn't slip on his own blood.  Prudence tells him to withdraw and greedily gulp a potion of healing, but his heart tells him the next blow will pay for all.

With practiced skill, the knight presses the attack again, hopefully for victory.

OOC:

Eolan attacks (again).  I'll be happy to hit anything at this point.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 7, 2004)

Seeing the greivous state of his ally's wounds, Hardin breaks off his attack to briefly cast a spell on him.

Cast defensively +10 against DC 16 to drop Protection from Chaos and cast Cure Light Wounds on Eolan for 1d8+3 points of healing.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 8, 2004)

*Round 5*

Blood freely streaming down Eolan's sides, he shifts his weight carefully to make sure that he doesn't slip on his own blood. Prudence tells him to withdraw and greedily gulp a potion of healing, but his heart tells him the next blow will pay for all. The knight decides to press the attack again, hopefully for victory.

Seeing the grievous state of his ally's wounds, Hardin decides to break off his attack and cast a healing spell on him.

"Och. I not be so bad at this crossbow business after all," says Belisha. However, she drops her crossbow and prepares to cast _acid splash_, directing it at the orc, hoping to at least damage him.

However, Slyfen is the first to act, and he saves them all the trouble. He skirts the combat to end up in a flanking position with Hardin, seeking to pierce the orc like he did the goblin. And indeed, his fluid motion and skilled bladesmanship do make short work of the troublesome orc.

*End of Battle*



Your enemies now lie about you at your feet. Seven bodies. Some dying, some dead. With the battle over, you have a chance to regroup, and look about the room. Knowing that time is not on your side, however, your attention never strays too far from the entrance to this chamber…and the darkness beyond.



_OOC Notes:

Slyfen
Moves 20’
Rapier flanking sneak attack hits (orc 4 AC 13, Atk roll 13 + 7 + 2 = 22)
8 damage (Dmg roll [1d6+2d6] 3 + 2 + 3 = 8)
_*Orc 4 reduced to -7 hp and is dying*_

I have awarded 338 XP to each PC._


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 8, 2004)

Drop Protective Ward to cast CLW on Eolan in case Relgore comes soon, then ask for a potion of cure light for himself and drop a few 0th level spells (call it two) to stabilize some of the more lightly wounded for further questioning.


----------



## Krug (Sep 8, 2004)

Belisha resists the urge to say "I told you so," and watches the entrance carefully. She picks up her crossbow and packs it. She tries to hear if anyone is coming down the corridor. "Don't charge in later," she says. "I'll be casting a spell that places a nice thick spiderweb upon 'em goblinies. Just use yer arrows or... throw stuff."


----------



## Brain (Sep 8, 2004)

Slyfen cleans off his blade on the corpse, grabs up his bow and stray arrows and then gets a torch from a wall sconce.  "I'll keep an eye out down the passage." he says and goes into the hallway.  He deposits the torch positioned in such a way that it is between the rocks and the original room they knocked out the orc in, and will shed partial illumination on the intersection with the rocks.  Then he stays in the hall between the party and the rocks, hiding and alert for signs of danger.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 8, 2004)

Oops, I must have been short on sleep when I made that last post.

I'm dropping Protection from Chaos, not Protective Ward, and I think I'll skip the 0th level healing if one's already stabilized.


----------



## Galieo (Sep 8, 2004)

Sweat streaming down his face, Eolan kneels where he had just stood.  Exhausted and slick with blood, he looks to the others first, "Are you all okay?"  Seeing that none are as injured as he is, he quick unstoppers a potion and gulps it down.  Knowing that one never seems to be enough, he uncorks the next and drains that as well.

After draining the potions, he saves the empty containers.  Briefly surveying the scene, the red-haired knight will search the bodies of the slain, looking from some clue.  Looking at Hardin, he asks, "I have never seen a goblin use dwarvish weapons, quite strange?"

OOC:

He will drink 2-3 potions immediately until he feels about 90+% on hps.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 9, 2004)

Belisha readies her things, and watches and listens at the entrance, but does not hear or see anything coming down the corridor.

Slyfen uses one of the wall torches to cleverly light the tunnels. Carefully watching and listening, he doesn’t see or hear anything coming down the corridor, either.

Hardin and Eolan heal up with spells and potions. Eolan, feeling refreshed, then surveys the room and searches the bodies for clues. He finds a small, finely wrought gold bracelet (worth 70 gp) in the back corner and 462 gold coins on the table. He guesses that this must be the loot the monsters were bickering over when the party entered. He finds nothing that looks particularly suspicious, and nothing else that seems to be of dwarven design or manufacture. The search takes about 10 minutes.

All of the orcs and goblins slip away into death except for one orc, who is still unconscious, but stable.

By the time Eolan’s search is over, Slyfen’s _mark of air_ and Hardin’s _protective ward_ will be active for about 20 more minutes.



_Belisha
Listen check result 17 + 5 = 22
Spot check result 7 + 2 = 9

Hardin casts CLW, healing Eolan of [1d8+3] 2 + 3 = 5 hp
Eolan drinks 3 potions of CLW, healing [3d8+3] 3 + 7 + 5 + 3 = 18
Eolan raised to 26 hp

Hardin drinks a potion of CLW, healing [1d8+1] 3 + 1 = 4 hp
Hardin raised to 22 hp

Slyfen
Hide check result 16 + 10 = 26
Spot check result 12 + 8 = 20
Listen check result 20 + 8 = 28

Surviving orc is stable at -4 hp

The party has 8 remaining potions of CLW
3 belong to Eolan
2 belong to Slyfen
3 belong to Belisha

I have added 133 gp to each character sheet.
_


----------



## Krug (Sep 9, 2004)

"Let us proceed to the other room, unless we want to question the orc," says Belisha. "But I would say we make haste."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 9, 2004)

"I agree."  Says Hardin.  "If we still have it, we don't want to waste the element of surprise.


----------



## Galieo (Sep 9, 2004)

Nodding in agreement, Eolan adds, "Let's keep moving, if we stand still too long we will only set ourselves up for an attack."

Wiping his blade on a goblin's clothing, the warrior walks to the passage.  Looking at Slyfen, he asks, "Do you want to scout or would you prefer I charge down the passage?"  Winking, the fighter jokes, "Of course, I would charge 'silently.'"  Chuckling quietly, the knight readies himself.


----------



## Brain (Sep 9, 2004)

"Remember that this other passage is supposedly trapped.  Let me try to find what is there before we proceed."

Slyfen will start with the rock pile and search it carefully, then if he finds nothing move aside rocks quietly to allow entrance to the other passage.  After that, head down the passageway really slowly searching for traps and alert for danger.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 11, 2004)

Slyfen carefully searches the rock pile. He finds no traps or anything else of interest. He then quietly moves the rocks aside, opening up the other passage. The earthen “hallway” here extends about 75 or 80 more feet, the turns to the left. He very quietly moves down and around the bend.

About 10 or 15 feet past the bend, he sees a portion of the hallway that that widens out. Instead of 5’ wide, it becomes 15 to 20 feet wide. The wide area of the passage is about 50 to 60 feet long. Unlike the tunnels in the rest of the complex, the floor in this area is covered with a thick layer of pebbles and cave dust. Beyond the wide area, the tunnel narrows to 5’ again, traveling another 20’ or so before turning to the left.

The elf stops before the wide portion, and considers what to do next.

He has been separated from the rest of the group for about 3 minutes.



_OOC Notes:

Skill check results:
Search 14 + 10 = 24
Move Silently 1 + 10 = 11
Search 6 + 10 = 16
Listen 18 + 8 = 26
Spot 18 + 8 = 26_

*If you keep moving forward here, I need you to tell me very specifically where you want to move and what you want to do, square by square.*


----------



## Brain (Sep 11, 2004)

Slyfen will go back and bring the party forward to near his position, and to get better lighting for the tricky part of the tunnel.  "This looks very suspicious to me.  I'd guess some sort of pit trap under the gravel, but who knows.  Any words before I proceed slowly?"


----------



## Krug (Sep 11, 2004)

"Perhaps we could use one of the bodies of the orcs to try it out?" asks Belisha. "Or there's one of them still comatose that we could wake up..."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 11, 2004)

"It seems to me that using the live one as a tester might not be half as effective as making him call to Relgore that there are intruders at the entrance, and luring him to us."  Says Hardin.


----------



## Brain (Sep 11, 2004)

Slyfen strokes his chin and speaks,  "Not really my style, but either of those ideas could work.  I'd prefer to get past whatever trap lies ahead without setting it off or alerting the enemy.  Maybe if there are intruders their standard plan is to leave out the back..."


----------



## Krug (Sep 11, 2004)

"I don't mind Hardin's plan either. Perhaps we could yell like a goblin speaking Orcish," says Belisha. "Rufus could... bark if needed too." She says, sounding careful, patting the canine on it's head. "Just remember... let me have a chance to use my spell and catch 'em like a spider nabbing a fly."

_If it comes down to a vote, she'll vote for shouting ahead. She also casts her eyes around to spot any potential traps. _


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 11, 2004)

"Most orcs aren't too courageous.  If Eolan held a sword to his throat, and we told him we'd let him go free if he shouted something like 'Boss, there's adventurers at the door and they've killed the first ones.' or something."  Hardin muses.


----------



## Brain (Sep 11, 2004)

"I feel that such a tactic may just alert the boss that something is wrong.  I didn't see any of these underlings try to raise any kind of alarm when we busted in.  They didn't even yell."


----------



## Krug (Sep 12, 2004)

"Well something is wrong. We're about to spank his bugbear a.. behind," says Belisha. "As for not yelling, they're orcs and goblins. They're trained to fight first, yell later. Besides, it is quite a distance between the different parts of the cave."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 12, 2004)

I propose you guys vote on it. It looks like there are three plans right now:
A) Slyfen carefully searches the area.
B) You make an orc go ahead of you.
C) You make an orc shout down the hallway.
Please weigh in, everybody!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 12, 2004)

"I think that you're right, and shouting might alert Relgore, but I still don't agree with forcing the orc down the passage.  I say Slyfen checks it."  Says Hardin.


----------



## Krug (Sep 12, 2004)

"Shouting would be my first choice, and Slyfen searching me second," says Belisha, nodding her head.


----------



## Galieo (Sep 12, 2004)

Considering the more intelligent members of the party, Eolan is a bit confused.  Voicing his opinion, he says, "I would probably prefer to charge ahead myself, but since that's not what you all think is a good idea--I think Slyfen should scout ahead.  Barring that, let's try the shouting tactic."  Choosing his words carefully, the fighter says, "Once we beat an adversary, I don't like the idea of treating them harshly."


----------



## Brain (Sep 12, 2004)

"Ok, it sounds like I get a chance to scout it out.  Wish me luck."

Slyfen will search with the following method:  Sticking to the left side wall, he will clear out some of the pebbles from the square ahead in order to see under the layer of debris and searching before going to the next spot.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 12, 2004)

After some debate, the party heads back down to the wide area. Slyfen and Eolan have _mark of air_ and _protective ward_, respectively, for about 15 more minutes. Slyfen takes the lead. Moving slowly down the corridor, he sticks to the left side, checking each area carefully before he steps into it.

Working this way, he makes it about 20’ down the left side of the wide area. Then, he steps onto an area that he had just searched (he didn’t find any traps). The ground begins to move as he shifts his weight onto it. With a mighty crash, the floor beneath his feet gives way. The elf tries to jump back to the area he was just in, but fails to make it in time. Instead, he falls 30’ onto a stony floor below, taking considerable damage.

Slyfen finds himself in a dark chamber about the same size as the wide area of the hall above. Looking up at the ceiling, he can make out the hole he just fell through.



_OOC Notes:
Each search check takes a full-round action.
Search check result 20 + 10 = 30
5’ step
Search check result 16 + 10 = 26
5’ step
Search check result 20 + 10 = 30
5’ step
Search check result 8 + 10 = 18
5’ step
Reflex save 1 + 7 + 1 = 9
Dmg roll [3d6] 4 + 2 + 3 = 9_
*Slyfen reduced to 7 hp*
_4 rounds have passed since Slyfen started working down the area.
Squares marked with a green circle are “safe.”
The wall can be climbed with a DC 25 Climb check to move at ¼ of your speed._


----------



## Galieo (Sep 12, 2004)

Worriedly looking at Belisha and Hardin, the red-headed knights whispers, "Something isn't right, Slyfen has been gone too long.  Should we move to see if he is okay?  If so, let me lead, at least I will be good for taking an arrow or three."

Through the darkness, the Eolan flashes a brief smile.


----------



## Krug (Sep 12, 2004)

"Yes, he has," says Belisha. "Maybe he found the trap after all..."

_If they get to where Slyfen is she'll see if any of the others has a rope they can drop down to help Slyfen climb up._


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 12, 2004)

_OOC Notes:
You guys all heard the terrific crash of the stone floor giving way and falling into the chamber below (close to 25 square feet of stone collapsed).
Hardin has a hempen rope with him, and there is a silk rope out with the mule._


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 13, 2004)

Hardin will move as best he can to the edge of the pit Slyfen "found," and then drop his rope down it after tying about his waist (he's a lot heavier than Slyfen, especially in full plate ), all the while keeping an eye out for opponents.


----------



## Brain (Sep 13, 2004)

Slyfen picks himself up off the floor, cursing under his breath.  _How did I miss that?  Argh_ he thinks.  He will search the floor of the pit while waiting for assistance from above.


----------



## Krug (Sep 13, 2004)

Belisha will look out to see if the other goblinoids have been alerted. "Well... I guess you did find the trap after all," she says, trying not to sound too funny. She will pass Slyfen one of her CLW potions when he emerges.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 13, 2004)

Slyfen picks himself, and the rest of the party worriedly moves forward.

It takes about 12 to 15 seconds for Hardin to get to the lip of the hole, tie his rope around his waist, and throw the end down.

Keeping an eye out for possible enemies, Belisha retrieves a potion of _cure light wounds_ to give the elf once he makes it out of the hole.

Eolan brings up the rear…just in case.

During this time, Slyfen satisfies his curiosity by searching the floor of the lower chamber. He is only able to search about 50 square feet (_2 squares_) before he sees the rope appear from above. He finds nothing of any interest.



_OOC Notes:

Hardin
Use Rope check result secret
Spot check result 9 + 2 = 11
Listen check result 11 + 2 = 13

Belisha
Spot check result 11 + 2 = 13

Slyfen
Search check result 4 + 10 = 14
Search check result 11 + 10 = 21
_


----------



## Krug (Sep 13, 2004)

"Perhaps the orc would know how to walk this route," says Belisha. "After all, they must use it quite often for their raids and I don't think they would trigger it everytime."


----------



## Brain (Sep 13, 2004)

ooc: How many squares are there down there? and which squares do they correspond to above?  Also can I tell from below which squares above are trapped to fall in?


----------



## Galieo (Sep 13, 2004)

Wondering aloud, Eolan says, "That first orc, did he talk of more than one trap?  I honestly cannot remember.  But one thing I do know, Slyfen did his best."  

Looking over at the fallen elf, he offers another potion of healing, if needed.

The knight peers into the darkness ahead, then suggests, "I think we may have lost much of the element of surprise, shouldn't we just press on?"

In a whisper, the warrior adds, "I will gladly lead the charge."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 14, 2004)

_OOC:

None but Relgore and his two orc bodyguards ever use this passage. The others know that it contains _at least one_ trap, and that it is extremely dangerous. (I'm pretending the orc you interrogated told you all of this.)  

Slyfen, the chamber you are in is exactly the same size and shape as the wide part of the corridor. To the southeast, it extends to the square Rufus is standing above. To the northwest, it extends to the point where the corridor narrows again, including that last, ambiguous square. There are 25 squares. Please let me know if that is unclear, and I'll gladly make up a little map.  

From where you are right now, you cannot tell whether any other squares are rigged to collapse (the ceiling is 30' above the surface you are standing on). However, the whole thing looks quite unstable to you._


----------



## Brain (Sep 14, 2004)

Slyfen climbs back up the rope that is dangling down.  "Perhaps if I was tied to the rope and kept on a short leash, a future fall could be halted before I hit the floor." 

Slyfen pauses to drink the healing potion and listen to his companions.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 14, 2004)

"That could work."  Says Hardin.  "But it seems to me that we should be trying to get a rope to the other side of this to go along on."


----------



## Galieo (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking from Hardin to Slyfen, Eolan blushes.  "I didn't want to suggest putting you in harm's way, good elf, but the same idea crossed my mind."  Hurriedly adding, "With Hardin and myself hold the line, I guarentee you won't plummet too far."  

Even in the darkness, the knight flashes a smile, "Just don't ask me to tie those knots, with tasks like that I am all thumbs."


----------



## Krug (Sep 14, 2004)

"Well go ahead. I won't lend my soft hands to that rope," says Belisha. She taps her toes and watches the proceedings with interest.


----------



## Brain (Sep 14, 2004)

"I don't see anywhere to anchor the rope on the other side right now.  Belisha, keep an eye out across the room for signs of Relgore or his bodyguards please."

Slyfen will then start again, sweeping aside debris in the square ahead of him as he goes, and looking for signs of weakness before he steps anywhere.  He'll try the square to the right of where he fell before first.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 14, 2004)

_OOC: Very clever idea, guys! Here's how I'll work this. I'm assuming that Slyfen is tied to the rope, and that Hardin and Eolan are just holding on to it. If Slyfen triggers another collapse, he can avoid falling with a successful Reflex save (DC 20). If that fails, Hardin and Eolan will make a Strength check, and I'll use the sum of their scores (DC 15 to keep Slyfen from falling). If they fail the combined Strength check, Slyfen falls, and Hardin and Eolan each have to make a separate Reflex save (DC 15) to avoid being pulled into the hole after Slyfen.

More tonight._


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 15, 2004)

Bear in mind about the strength checks that Hardin weighs about 200 lbs and carries another 80 or so in equipment, while slyfen weighs in at about half that.  Add in Eolan's weight and we shouldn't have much trouble.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 15, 2004)

Tied to the rope held by the fighter and cleric, the rogue searches to the right. Finding no traps, he carefully steps over, half expecting to fall. To his relief, and that of the rest of the party, the floor does not give way this time.

The wizard carefully watches the corridor ahead, but she sees nothing indicating any danger.



_OOC Notes:

_Cure light wounds_ potion [1d8+1] 7 + 1 = 8
_*Slyfen raised to 15 hp*_

Belisha
Spot check result 15 + 2 = 17

Slyfen
Search check result 9 + 10 = 19

If you want to continue this way, just give me a path or a method for determining your path, and I'll keep it going until something interesting happens or you reach the end of the wide area._


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 15, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Bear in mind about the strength checks that Hardin weighs about 200 lbs and carries another 80 or so in equipment, while slyfen weighs in at about half that.  Add in Eolan's weight and we shouldn't have much trouble.




_Thanks for pointing those things out. I appreciate players taking the time to help to clarify the situation.  

I'm thinking along the lines of: "How difficult would it be to hold on to a rope with a heavy weight on the end if it suddenly fell?" That seems to me to be in the DC 15 range.

Plus, I'll combine your check results. Since you both have Str bonuses of +2, your separate d20 rolls only have to add up to 11. If my math is correct, there are only 45 possible ways you guys can get a 10 or less on two rolls of a d20. Given that there are 400 possible outcomes, this leaves you with only an 11.25% chance of failing the check. That seems pretty reasonable to me._


----------



## Brain (Sep 15, 2004)

Path to take (from slyfen's current position) N, N, NW, NW, W, W, NW

OOC: since slyfen is clearing out debris from the squares he is moving into, this is creating a visible path, correct?  Like if we came back through here we could easily see the path?


----------



## Galieo (Sep 15, 2004)

Noding his head, Eolan whispers, "Yes, well done, sir elf."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 16, 2004)

Buoyed by his success, the elf decides to keep moving. He searches the area immediately to his north. Finding no traps or weak areas, he steps forward. His stomach lurches as he feels the ground crumble away beneath him. Again he tries to jump back, but he’s too late. His fingers catch at the edge of the hole, but he can’t hold on.

Luckily, the dwarf and human are able to hold the rope. They grunt and struggle, as the rope pulls taught, but they don’t let their companion drop. After the initial tug, the rope is easy to hold, and they easily pull Slyfen from the hole.

Determined not to give up, they try the area to the northwest of where they are standing. Once again, Slyfen searches the area and finds no traps. His heart still beating quickly from the nearly disastrous last attempt, he steps forward again. To his relief, the ground holds. He then searches again and moves north without incident.

Feeling confident now, Slyfen decides to move north yet again, putting himself back on his intended path. He diligently moves aside rock and dust, carefully examining the structure of the stone floor. Finding nothing irregular, he steps forward.

But the floor gives way yet again! Even with the improved agility granted by Belisha’s spell, the elf is once more unable to avoid the fall, and his arms flail as he disappears under the floor. Hardin and Eolan steel themselves to save their ally once again—but the fast moving rope races through their hands, burning their palms as it goes. In their Herculean attempt to hold on, the rope drags them right to the edge of the hole before finally slipping out of their grip!

Slyfen crashes to the floor with an “Oomph!” The cleric and fighter are just barely able to maintain their precarious balance on tippy-toes before stepping back from the lip. Fortunately, their effort served to slow Slyfen’s descent considerably, and he is only slightly wounded. Back in the lower chamber, he looks at the rope lying around him with frustration.

The hole 30’ over his prone body seems to taunt him.



_OOC Notes:

Yes, you can clearly see where you have been, and retracing your steps will be no problem at all.

Moving N
Slyfen Search check result 4 + 10 = 14
5’ step
Slyfen Reflex save 7 + 7 = 14
Hardin Strength check result 15 + 2 = 17
Eolan Strength check result 2 + 2 = 4
Total result 21

Moving NW from last safe square
Slyfen Search check result 15 + 10 = 25
5’ step

Moving N
Slyfen Search check result 8 + 10 = 18
5’ step

Moving N
Slyfen Search check result 4 + 10 = 14
5’ step
Slyfen Reflex save 4 + 7 = 11
Hardin Strength check result 4 + 2 = 6
Eolan Strength check result 4 + 2 = 6
Total result 12
Hardin Reflex save 19 + 3 = 22
Eolan Reflex save 17 + 2 = 19
I’m ruling the rope slowed down the first part of Slyfen’s fall, so he only takes 2d6 damage.
Dmg roll [2d6] 1 + 1 = 2
_*Slyfen reduced to 13 hp*_

Just in case anyone was wondering, Hardin has been getting the usual dwarven automatic stonecunning Search checks when he gets close to the traps, but none of them have been successful so far. I haven’t reported the checks because I didn’t want to give away when a trap was near unless the check was successful._


----------



## Krug (Sep 16, 2004)

"I would say we walk the orc," says Belisha. "Is there any use of risking our elf's life further?"


----------



## Galieo (Sep 16, 2004)

Through clenched teeth, the knight responds, "We are almost there.  The time it will take to revive the orc and get back here won't be short."

OOC:

Eolan offers Slyfen a healing potion if needed.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 16, 2004)

"I have no vote either way.  I dislike harming a captive, but I wouldn't want to harm our elven friend either."  Hardin says, then walks over to the hole.

"Slyfen, can you toss the rope up?"


----------



## Brain (Sep 16, 2004)

Slyfen gets up and brushes himself off.  He gets out an object from his pack that isn't breakable but weighs a bit and ties it to the end of the rope.  He then tosses that end of the rope back up to those above so that they can raise him again.  

Once there, he speaks quietly, "I don't think we should involve the orc.  It told us truthful information and we spared it.  Don't worry about me, I'll be fine.  Save your potion for now."

ooc: Slyfen will try to reflect on the times when the floor has fallen in.  Are there any clues before the fall like a sound or something?  Is it different every time?  It seems like I should be getting better at finding or avoiding these things by trial and error.

New Path: always try the diagonal (NW) first, then side (W), then up (N)


----------



## Krug (Sep 17, 2004)

"Very well... surely the passage can't be much longer," says Belisha.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 17, 2004)

Slyfen ties the end of the rope to a rock and tosses it up to the hole. After a few attempts, he makes a very good throw, and Hardin catches the rock. Hard and Eolan then pull the rogue back out of the hole.

After some discussion, the party decides to forge ahead in the same manner. The next 30 feet pass without incident, and the rogue finds himself at the end of the wide area of the tunnel, with the rest of the party right behind him.

Looking back, they see 3 holes in the stone floor, and a well-defined path of cleared rocks and dust.

It took about 8 minutes to traverse the hallway, so Slyfen’s _mark of air_ will last about 7 more minutes.



_OOC Notes:

I’m giving Slyfen a +2 circumstance bonus for having become intimately familiar with the trap 3 times.  

Search check result 5 + 10 + 2 = 17, 5’ step
Search check result 10 + 10 + 2 = 22, 5’ step
Search check result 9 + 10 + 2 = 21, 5’ step
Search check result 2 + 10 + 2 = 14, 5’ step_


----------



## Krug (Sep 17, 2004)

"No, Narkus, we just can't _FLY_ over the corridor," says Belisha to the impatiently hooting owl.


----------



## Brain (Sep 17, 2004)

Slyfen smiles as the group gets to the smaller corridor.  He whispers, "Well we're past the pit, but expect an ambush ahead.  They likely know we're coming."

He will search the next bit of hallway for further traps until he can see around the corner.


----------



## Galieo (Sep 17, 2004)

Eolan nods his approval.  Pulling his sword from his scabbard, the knight readies himself to charge at Slyfen's call.  Tensing for action, the warrior looks around at Belisha and Hardin.  "Ready?"


----------



## Krug (Sep 17, 2004)

"Yes, we are," says Belisha, replying on behalf of her menagerie.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 17, 2004)

Hardin grimly pats his warhammer's handle.

"Aye, I'm ready."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 18, 2004)

Slyfen moves ahead carefully, searching the corridor around him as he goes. The elf moves forward about 20 feet, and he finds no traps.

Around the corner, he sees another long stretch of tunnel. It runs about 60-70 feet before curving gently back to the right. The soft, flickering glow of torchlight can be seen illuminating whatever is beyond the curve.



_OOC Notes:
Search check results
11 + 10 = 21
12 + 10 = 22
14 + 10 = 24_


----------



## Brain (Sep 18, 2004)

Slyfen brings out his spyglass and looks down the corridor briefly, checking for movement or hidden things.  He puts it away and asks the group, "Should I continue searching my way down the hall or do you think we're in the clear?"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 18, 2004)

"I'd say caution can't hurt right now.  We'll stay right behind you."


----------



## Krug (Sep 18, 2004)

"I'd say caution is best," says Belisha.


----------



## Brain (Sep 18, 2004)

"Okay."  Slyfen continues searching down the hall.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 18, 2004)

Slyfen sees nothing threatening with his spyglass—just more rock and cave dust.

The elf continues to search down the hall very carefully and deliberately. The rest of the party stays right on his back, with the guard dog taking up the rear.

Once the group makes it to the corner, Slyfen can see into a large chamber lit with torches. He moves a little further until he is just outside the entrance to the chamber. He tries to move as quietly as he can and stay hidden (but he knows that whatever is in here likely heard the racket of the falling rocks).

The chamber before him is sparsely furnished. There are three piles of skins and furs, and two statues. The statues are man-sized depictions of people with the heads of snakes. They appear to have been sculpted from the local clay, then lacquered green.

The rogue’s heart quickens with fear as he sees what is hiding behind the statues. Behind the statue to the north hides Relgore and one of his orc bodyguards. Relgore seems more threatening than any bugbear Slyfen has seen before; he has a wild, savage appearance. He wears dirty scale mail, and hanging from his belt is a greataxe that seems to almost glow with magical energy. Another orc hides behind the statue to the west.

They appear to be setting an ambush for whoever sprung the traps in the hall, but they show no signs that they can see Slyfen at the entrance yet. All three have their javelins drawn.



_OOC Notes:

Spot check result 9 + 8 + 2 = 17
(the +2 is a circumstance bonus for using the spy glass)

Search check results
3 + 10 = 13
15 + 10 = 25
10 + 10 = 20
9 + 10 = 19
3 + 10 = 13
15 + 10 = 25
16 + 10 = 26
5 + 10 = 15
1 + 10 = 11
12 + 10 = 22
8 + 10 = 18
18 + 10 = 28
4 + 10 = 14
1 + 10 = 11

Hide check result 12 + 10 = 22
Spot check result 17 + 8 = 25

Relgore
Hide check result 18 + 4 + 4 – 4 = 22
Spot check result 15 + 2 – 4 = 13

Orc 1
Hide check result 4 + 0 + 4 – 1 = 7
Spot check result 19 + 1 – 4 = 16

Orc 2
Hide check result 6 + 0 + 3 – 1 = 8
Spot check result 10 + 1 – 3 = 8

Both sides are aware; you see them, and they heard all the commotion of the falling rock in the trapped corridor. However, they don’t know _exactly_ where you are yet. Initiative will be rolled normally if/when you start to enter the room (i.e., no surprise round), but I will give each of you a +2 circumstance bonus on the roll.

In their current positions, Syfen has cover from the vast majority of squares in the chamber, and Eolan has cover from virtually every square in the chamber. The rest of you have total cover. The square just north of Slyfen will be treated as containing wall (it’s not open floor).

Warning: minor spoiler below. Click and drag on next line to view.


Spoiler



Relgore is a 3rd level barbarian.


_


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 19, 2004)

Well, Hardin doesn't know what's going on yet, but whenever my turn comes up, unless things change dramatically Hardin will move into the chamber with his back to the wall (left or right depending on where others moved) and cast _Spiritual Weapon_ directed at Relgore.


----------



## Krug (Sep 19, 2004)

"Well what's going on?" asks Belisha in a whisper. "Remember to gimme space to cast me spell of webs," she says. "Is the bugbear wearing some awful big hat? The last one I met did."

_On Initiative, Belisha will delay her turn so she can move in after the rest and hopefully cast her web spell targeting Relgore and the orc on the right._


----------



## Brain (Sep 19, 2004)

Slyfen cups his hands around his mouth and whispers to the party.  "They are in there, hiding behind statues.  They are ready for us, be careful. I'll create a distraction to draw their initial fire, let me get one of those healing potions before I go.  Wait for me to draw their fire before you do your things, ok?"

ooc: Slyfen will hopefully drink a healing potion, then before heading in there he will change his mark of air into deflection bonus, then do total defense and step out into the room.


----------



## Krug (Sep 19, 2004)

Belisha will pass Slyfen a potion of healing.


----------



## Galieo (Sep 19, 2004)

Nodding at Slyfen, the red-haired knight whispers, "May the gods be with you--good luck!"

Eolan will let Slyfen work his "distraction"--then he will move and do some distracting of his own.


OOC

Eolan will attack the closest bodyguard with his bastard sword.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 19, 2004)

Okay, I think Hardin's move will be W, W, NW, W and cast spiritual weapon at Relgore.

Spiritual weapon will create a warhammer of force that attacks Relgore on my turn for three rounds, starting the round I cast it.  It attacks at +4 and deals 1d8+1 damage.  It cannot be damaged by normal attacks and deals damage as a force effect, not a weapon.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 20, 2004)

Before heading in to the large chamber, Slyfen accepts a potion of _cure light wounds_ from Belisha. Drinking it, he feels his health become fully restored.

Next, he steels himself to enter the chamber. Although he doesn’t know _how_ he does it, he conjures a large shield of swirling air that hovers in front of him. As he does this, the white swirled mark leaves his face, and he feels his agility drop back down to its normal level.

After the party finalizes and coordinates their plans, they begin the assault!

Slyfen readies himself defensively and moves about 15 feet into the chamber. Immediately, Relgore flies into a rage. He and his bodyguards then move out from behind the statues and launch their javelins toward the intruder. The bodyguards draw their falchions as they stare in disbelief—the javelins fly true to course, but seem to be blown away at the last second and clatter uselessly away!

Eolan moves halfway across the chamber to set up an attack against the nearest orc bodyguard. He sets himself up between the orc and one of the statues, to avoid any flanking.

Belisha then moves in to the chamber, pulling a small strand of spider web from her spell component pouch. Rufus rushes in beside her. Belisha begins a strange incantation, and rubs the web between her fingers and thumb. When she is finished, she opens her hand, and a dirty white streak zips toward Relgore. When it gets to him, it seems to almost _explode_ into a giant sphere of thick sticky webs. Most of the strands anchor to the ceiling and floor of the chamber. Some toward the edge of the sphere find no purchase—there, the web collapses on itself and disappears, but the rest of it stays firmly in place. Relgore and the nearby orc find themselves entangled in the webbing and barely able to move.

Hardin rushes in and casts a bit of magic himself. He recites a short supplication and extends his fist in Relgore’s direction. In the midst of the webs, a warhammer made up of pure magical force appears, glowing faint orange. It quickly moves in and strikes at the bugbear. A hit! The barbarian cries out in fear and pain as the weapon smashes into his entangled body.



_OOC Notes:

Slyfen takes _cure light wounds_ potion, healing [1d8+1] 8 + 1 = 9 hp
_*Slyfen raised to 16 hp*_

Beginning with round 1, Slyfen has +5 deflection bonus to AC for 10 rounds

Initiative order:
Eolan 14 + 5 + 2 = 21 (higher mod)
Belisha 17 + 2 + 2 = 21
Relgore 12 + 2 = 14 (higher mod)
Orcs 14 + 0 = 14
Rufus 6 + 3 + 2 = 11
Slyfen 1 + 7 + 2 = 10
Hardin 5 – 1 + 2 = 6

Round 1

Eolan delays
Belisha delays
Relgore delays
Orcs delay
Rufus delays

Slyfen
Performs total defense
Moves 15’
Will have +5 deflection bonus to AC for 9 more rounds

Relgore
Enters rage
Moves 10’
Javelin misses (Slyfen AC 25, Atk roll 4 + 7 = 11)
Will be in rage for 7 more rounds

Orc1
5’ step
Javelin misses (Slyfen AC 25, Atk roll 7 + 1 – 2 = 8)
Draws falchion as move action

Orc2
5’ step
Javelin misses (Slyfen AC 25, Atk roll 15 + 1 = 16)
Draws falchion as move action

Eolan
Moves 35’

Belisha
Moves 20’
Casts _web_ centered on NE corner of square occupied by Relgore
Ceiling is 15’ high in the chamber, so the _web_ in some squares collapses (toward the edge of sphere it has no anchors)
Reflex save DC 16
Relgore entangled but loose (Ref saving throw 17 + 6 = 23)
Orc1 entangled but loose (Ref saving throw 20 + 0 = 20)
Web will last 30 minutes or until dismissed or burnt

Rufus
Moves 35’

Hardin
Moves 20’
Casts _spiritual weapon_ at Relgore
_Spiritual weapon_ round 1 of 3
Force warhammer hits (AC 15, Atk roll 11 + 4 = 15)
8 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d8+1] 7 + 1 = 8 hp)
_*Relgore reduced to 



Spoiler



54


 hp*_
Nac: thanks for statting up the spell for me!  

End of Round 1

New initiative order:
Slyfen
Relgore
Orcs
Eolan
Belisha
Rufus
Hardin

_*I need Slyfen’s action for round 2. Then I’ll resolve that and your enemies’ actions, and post them. Then we’ll go all the way through the rest of the order and back to your enemies again.*_

I’ve awarded 225 XP to each PC for the trapped corridor._


----------



## Brain (Sep 20, 2004)

Slyfen moves N, N, N, NW, W (drawing rapier while moving, provoking an AoO from O2) to move into flanking position with Eolan, then attack the Orc.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 20, 2004)

Feeling nearly invulnerable, Slyfen decides to take advantage of the fact that he is now so hard to hit. He draws his rapier and moves up to flank with Eolan, ignoring the fact that doing so will invite the orc to take an easy swing at him. The orc makes a superb attack, but his falchion is swept off course at the last second by the swirling air guarding the elf.

Slyfen studies the orc’s green flesh through the swirling air, waiting for just the right moment… The orc, beset on both sides, is forced to turn his attention back to Eolan for just the tiniest moment, and the rogue strikes! His rapier actually passes all the way through the orc’s neck, ruining the brain stem and dropping the orc to the ground without so much as a scream or grunt.

Relgore, taxing his raging strength, makes a monumental effort to drag his body through the sticky strands of web. With all of his cursing and groaning, he only manages to move about 5 feet through the tangled mess.

The nearby orc bodyguard fairs better, however. He is entangled near the edge of the web, and with a tremendous effort, he manages to move 5 feet and actually _free_ himself from it!



_OOC Notes:

Round 2

Slyfen
Moves 20’ drawing rapier and provoking AoO
AoO: falchion misses (Slyfen AC 21, Atk roll 16 + 4 = 20)
Rapier flanking sneak attack hits (AC 13, Atk roll 12 + 6 + 2 = 20)
12 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d6+2d6] 6 + 5 + 1 = 12 hp)
_*Orc2 reduced to 



Spoiler



-5


 hp and is dying*_

Relgore
Strength check result 11 + 6 = 17 (can move 5’)
Moves 5’
Still entangled but loose
Will be in rage for 6 more rounds

Orc1
Strength check result 15 + 3 = 18 (can move 5’)
Moves 5’
No longer entangled

Orc2
Fails to become stable (10% chance, die result 44%)
Loses 1 hp
_*Orc2 reduced to 



Spoiler



-6


 hp and is still dying*_

OK, now the rest of you!_


----------



## Krug (Sep 20, 2004)

Belisha steps forward so she's less than 10' from Relgore and casts a color spray targeted at the bugbear. "He's going to free himself!", she shouts. If her comrades are blocking, however, she casts _Summon Monster I_ to call a _Celestial badger_ next to the orc instead.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 20, 2004)

Seeing Relgore about to break free of the web, Hardin lets out a bass bellow, calling "keep him in the web," and charges him, warhammer held high.

Chargine N, N, N, NE and attack Relgore, attack at +7 due to charging, AC 15 until next round, spiritual weapon attacks again.


----------



## Galieo (Sep 20, 2004)

Looking up from the dying orc at Hardin's yell, Eolan joins him in his attack on Relgore.  Moving the 15 or so feet towards the bugbear, Eolan swings his bastard sword at the bandit leader.

ooc:

Regular attack.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 21, 2004)

_I think I was unclear in my last post--I need to hear from Slyfen now, too. Then I'll resolve all the action up through Relgore and the orc again. Thanks!

By the way, I think the trapped hallway's EL was too low. I think the party deserves credit for at least each of the 3 that were sprung. Since they were each CR 3, I've added an additional 450 to each character sheet._


----------



## Brain (Sep 21, 2004)

Slyfen will move to the square SW of the southern statue (draw bow while moving) and hide there, then put away his rapier.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 22, 2004)

Eolan sees an opportunity to attack the bugbear while he is still tangled in the web. He rushes forward and swings his bastard sword, but it crashes off the bandit's scale mail, doing no damage.

Belisha is wisely concerned about the possibility of Relgore escaping the web. She moves cautiously forward, pulling three small pinches of colored sand from her pouch. As she moves, she speaks a short spell, then flings the sand at Relgore’s face. It bursts forth from her hand in a vivid cone of clashing colors—Belisha’s hope being that this will blind and stun the barbarian. Unfortunately, the bugbear’s strength of mind is enough to avoid the effects of the dazzling spell.

Belisha’s loyal dog stays at her side, growling and preparing to leap at Relgore or his orc, should they get too close to his master.

Hardin, cursing his luck at being unable to charge, marches forward to swing his hammer at the trapped bugbear, following the example of Moradin’s spiritual warhammer. The bugbear, nearly cowering in the face of the onslaught, is hit by the twin warhammers—_crash! crash!_—front and back.

Slyfen moves back to behind the statue toward the west side of the room. He draws his bow and seems almost to disappear into the shadows.

Relgore, in his desperation to escape the web, summons incredible strength. He moves away from his attackers, but in doing so he gives the dwarf and human a free shot—and Eolan capitalizes! His flashing sword cuts a wide swath through the tough skin on Relgore’s back as he flees. Grunting and straining, the bugbear makes it out of the west side of the webbed area.

Meanwhile, the orc bodyguard tries to come to his leader’s aid. He rushes in to attack the cleric. But before he makes it all the way, Rufus is on top of him. The snarling, biting dog moves so quickly that the orc barely sees the white of his wet, gnashing teeth before they rip out his throat.



_OOC Notes:

Eolan
Moves 10’
Bastard sword 1h misses (AC 15, Atk roll 3 + 6 = 9)

Belisha
Moves 15’
Casts _color spray_
Will save DC 15 negates
Relgore unaffected (Will saving throw 19 + 4 = 23)

Rufus
Moves 10’
Readies attack against enemy threatening Belisha

Hardin
Can’t charge (no clear path)
Moves 20’
Warhammer 2h hits (AC 15, Atk roll 19 + 5 + 1 = 25)
6 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d8+3] 3 + 3 = 6 hp)
_*Relgore reduced to 



Spoiler



48


 hp*
Spiritual weapon_ round 2 of 3
Force warhammer hits (AC 15, Atk roll 17 + 4 = 21)
7 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d8+1] 6 + 1 = 7 hp)
_*Relgore reduced to 



Spoiler



41


 hp*_

Round 3

Slyfen
Moves 20’ drawing bow
Hide check result 13 + 9 = 22
Puts away rapier
Will have +5 deflection bonus to AC for 7 more rounds

Relgore
Strength check 19 + 6 = 25 (can move 10’)
Moves 10’ provoking AoO from Eolan and Hardin
Eolan bastard sword 1h hits (AC 15, Atk roll 10 + 6 = 16)
6 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d10+2] 4 + 2 = 6 hp)
_*Relgore reduced to 



Spoiler



35


 hp*_
Hardin warhammer misses (AC 15, Atk roll 3 + 5 + 1 = 9)
No longer entangled
Will be in rage for 5 more rounds

Orc1
Moves 15’ both provoking AoO from Rufus and triggering Rufus’s readied attack
Rufus bite hits (AC 13, Atk roll 12 + 2 = 14)
3 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d4+1] 2 + 1 = 3 hp)
_*Orc1 reduced to 



Spoiler



2


 hp*_
Rufus bite hits (AC 13, Atk roll 20 + 2 = 22) critical threat
No critical hit (verifier roll 3 + 2 = 5)
5 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d4+1] 4 + 1 = 5 hp)
_*Orc1 reduced to 



Spoiler



-3


 hp and is dying*_
Rufus drops to just before Orc1 in the initiative order

Orc2
Stabilizes (10% chance, die result 91%)_


----------



## Krug (Sep 22, 2004)

"Good work Rufus!" Belisha casts _summon monster I_ to call a _Celestial Badger_ behind the Bugbear. Narkus hoots unexcitedly at the carnage.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 22, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> "Good work Rufus!" Belisha casts _summon monster I_ to call a _Celestial Badger_ behind the orc.




_OOC: Did you mean behind Relgore? (The orc is already unconscious and dying.)_


----------



## Krug (Sep 22, 2004)

_Oops my bad. Didn't realise the pup had attacked twice. Will change it to Bugbear._


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 22, 2004)

If Belisha dismisses the web, Hardin will move NW.  Otherwise, Hardin will move W, NW and attack unless Eolan already fills that space, in which case he'll move W, W, NW and attack him.  Warhammer +5 for 1d8+3 damage, final round of spiritual warhammer +4 for 1d8+1 damage.


----------



## Brain (Sep 22, 2004)

Slyfen plans to take a shot from his hiding place (trying for sneak attack) on Relgore, then move straight north (drawing rapier while moving)


----------



## Galieo (Sep 23, 2004)

Eolan calls congratulations to his partymates, saying, "Excellent work, my friends, if I could only say the same thing."  Flushed from battle and shame at missing the renegade bugbear, Eolan steps west, northwest to swing at the wiley Relgore.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 24, 2004)

Eolan chases the ferocious bugbear and hacks at him again with his bastard sword. For the second time, the sword bites and comes away with more of Relgore’s blood.

Belisha digs in her pouch for a short moment, and brings out a tiny bag and a candle. Placing the candle inside the bag, she begins to move her hand over it and recite a short incantation. Rufus moves between her and the bandit leader.

Hardin directs the glowing orange warhammer to follow the bugbear out of the webbing. It swings at him again, but misses—a few seconds later it winks out of existence. Hardin follows the fighter to attack Relgore. He brings his more solid warhammer down on the bandit’s left arm, bashing his elbow.

Slyfen takes a very difficult shot at Relgore, but the arrow flies astray, sticking in the web strands behind him. The elf then moves northward, drawing his rapier as he moves.

Relgore rejoices in the fact that he is finally free to attack. Fearing for his life he decides it is safer at this point to stay and fight than to end his rage and try to flee. Having a particular hatred of spell-casters, he takes his first swing at the cleric. The bugbear brings his magical axe down with all the strength he can muster—and scores a direct hit. The axe slashes straight through Hardin’s armor and sinks deeply into his shoulder and chest, disabling him.



_OOC Notes:

Eolan
Moves 10’
Bastard sword 1h hits (AC 17, Atk roll 16 + 6 = 22)
12 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d10+2] 10 + 2 = 12 hp)
_*Relgore reduced to 



Spoiler



23


 hp*_

Belisha
Casts _summon monster I_

Hardin
Moves 10’
Warhammer 2h hits (AC 17, Atk roll 17 + 5 + 1 = 23)
6 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d8+3] 3 + 3 = 6 hp)
_*Relgore reduced to 



Spoiler



17


 hp*
Spiritual weapon_ round 3 of 3
Force warhammer misses (AC 17, Atk roll 6 + 4 = 10)

Round 4

Slyfen
Longbow firing into melee misses (AC behind cover 21, Atk roll 16 + 6 – 4 = 18)
Moves 30’ while drawing rapier (now holds both bow and rapier)
Will have +5 deflection bonus to AC for 6 more rounds
Arrow not lost or broken (50% chance, die result 81%)

Relgore
+1 greataxe hits (Hardin AC 17, Atk roll 12 + 12 = 24)
22 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d12+10] 12 + 10 = 22 hp)
_*Hardin reduced to 0 hp and is disabled*_
Will be in rage for 4 more rounds

Rufus
Moves 10’
Readies attack against enemy threatening Belisha

Orc1
Stabilizes (10% chance, die result 91%)

Orc2
Unconscious
_


----------



## Galieo (Sep 24, 2004)

Smelling the blood and feeling the adrenaline pulse in his veins, Eolan almost believes that he could rage.  Seeing the opportunity, Eolan attempts to move behind the bugbear and to strike Relgore again.  "Press the attack home!"

OOC:

Eolan will move 15 ft so that he is directly opposite Hardin.  N, N, E


----------



## Brain (Sep 24, 2004)

Slyfen will move in to flank with someone (even into the web if he has to) then attack Relgore.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 24, 2004)

Grunting in pain as the axe hit him, Hardin still holds his ground long enough to set up the rogue for a strike before pulling back.

OOC: Delay action so that Slyfen can flank with him.  After that he'll do a move only disengage action to avoid taking an attack of opportunity and move back next to Belisha.  This is the problem with fighting barbarians, once they hit, you're in trouble.  .


----------



## Krug (Sep 24, 2004)

Belisha completes her spell, placing the badger right in front of Relgore, and will take out a potion of CLW to pass to Hardin.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 25, 2004)

Eolan takes the risk of moving around the bugbear to flank with Hardin, giving Relgore a free shot in doing so. However, Heironeous is with him, and the bugbear misses. Not only that, Eolan also hits the bandit, drawing his blood for the third time.

Just as this is happening, Belisha opens her small bag and a small puff of smoke comes out of it. Instantaneously a particularly ferocious badger, seeming to have a divine air about it, pops into existence next to Relgore. It immediately attacks with its claw and teeth. The bite misses, but the unusually powerful claw slices Relgore’s leg open, and its celestial nature draws even more blood from the evil bugbear. Belisha uses the distraction to retrieve another potion of _cure light wounds_ to pass to Hardin.

Hardin, seeing the proffered help, moves his wrecked body over to his companion to accept the healing potion.

Slyfen moves around the badger, to the area Hardin vacated, and uses the flanking position to try for a particularly effective hit. He lines up his rapier—and nearly drops it as it clangs awkwardly against Relgore’s armor!

Relgore is almost as insulted by the badger’s damaging hit as he is afraid for his life. He swings low at the badger, chopping it cleanly in half, then bringing the axe up out of the hit and continuing the motion down again onto Eolan’s body. Eolan takes a very nasty hit to the hip and waist, and his blood pours bright red down his right leg. The bugbear adjusts his position a few feet, making it more difficult for the knight and rogue to flank him again.



_OOC Notes:

Eolan
Moves 15’ provoking AoO from Relgore
Relgore +1 greataxe misses (Eolan AC 17, Atk roll 2 + 12 = 14)
Bastard sword 1h flanking hits (AC 17, Atk roll 19 + 6 + 2 = 27) critical threat
No critical hit (verifier roll 4 + 6 + 2 = 12)
10 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d10+2] 8 + 2 = 10 hp)
_*Relgore reduced to 



Spoiler



7


 hp*_

Celestial badger
Round 1 of 3
Claw with _Smite Evil_ hits (AC 17, Atk roll 15 + 6 = 21)
4 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d2+1+1] 2 + 1 + 1 = 4 hp)
_*Relgore reduced to 



Spoiler



3


 hp*_
Bite misses (AC 17, Atk roll 9 + 1 = 10 hp)

Belisha
Retrieves potion of _cure light wounds_ to hand to Hardin

Hardin
Moves 10’ and accepts potion
Not sure what you meant by “disengage”
Maybe withdraw? That’s a full-round action, and unavailable to a disabled character
Relgore already used his AoO for this round

Round 5

Slyfen
Moves 25’ around badger to flank with Eolan (still holding both bow and rapier)
Rapier flanking sneak attack misses (AC 17, Atk roll 1 + 6 + 2 = 9)
Will have +5 deflection bonus to AC for 5 more rounds

Relgore
+1 greataxe hits (badger AC 15, Atk roll 19 + 12 = 31)
21 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d12+10] 11 + 10 = 21 hp)
_*Celestial badger is dead*_ triggers Cleave
+1 greataxe hits (Eolan AC 17, Atk roll 11 + 12 = 23)
18 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d12+10] 8 + 10 = 18 hp)
_*Eolan reduced to 8 hp*_
5’ step
Will be in rage for 3 more rounds

Rufus
Readies attack against enemy threatening Belisha

Orc1
Unconscious

Orc2
Unconscious
_


----------



## Krug (Sep 25, 2004)

Frantic, Belisha takes out a scroll of _magic missile_ and reads it. _Surely he can't last much longer!_, she thinks to herself, sweating profusely.


----------



## Brain (Sep 25, 2004)

Slyfen will stay in melee with Relgore, 5' step to flank if possible.


----------



## Galieo (Sep 25, 2004)

For a split second the knight considers gulping a potion of healing, his body was bloody and bruised.  But Eolan banished that thought as quickly as it came--fear for his own person was unbecoming a knight of Heironeous.  So long as his allies were in danger, he would press the attack no matter the risk.

Shouting, the red-haired warrior bellows, "Yield, Relgore or die!  Beg for quarter or be done!"  Taking a 5 ft step diagonally, Eolan swings his bastard sword once again.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 25, 2004)

Belisha, beginning to get worried, tries another magic “trick.” She quickly pulls out a scroll of _magic missile_ and activates it, sending a force missile directly to the bugbear. It strikes, but unfortunately does only minimal damage. Now she _really_ starts to sweat.

Beside her, the cleric downs the potion Belisha handed him. Almost immediately his wounds begin to heal, his sundered flesh stitching itself back together.

The wounded knight is determined to press the attack, even risking his own life. He steps forward once again and swings his bastard sword. Alas! It glances off Relgore’s scale mail doing no damage.

But the knight’s brave action is not in vain. Slyfen steps up to flank with Eolan. Carefully picking his spot while Relgore is distracted by Eolan's attack, he thrusts his rapier into a small chink in the back of Relgore’s armor. The tip of the blade works its way to the bugbear’s black heart, stopping it cold and ending the menace of Green Glade.

…after the party has a chance to catch their breath, they survey the damage around them. Relgore and his body guards lay dead or dying, the webbing obscures a large portion of the room, including one of the statues, and several of the heroes are still seriously hurt…

Outside the cave, the late afternoon sun continues to beat mercilessly down on the hillside.



_OOC Notes:

Eolan
5’ step
Bastard sword 1h misses (AC 17, Atk roll 1 + 6 = 7)

Belisha
Retrieves scroll of _magic missile_
Casts of _magic missile_ CL 1
2 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d4+1] 1 + 1 = 2 hp)
_*Relgore reduced to 



Spoiler



3


 hp*_

Hardin
Drinks potion of _cure light wounds_
Regains 5 hp (die result [1d8+1] 4 + 1 = 5 hp)
_*Hardin restored to 5 hp*_

Round 6

Slyfen
5’ step to flank with Eolan (still holding both bow and rapier)
Rapier flanking sneak attack hits (AC 17, Atk roll 9 + 6 + 2 = 17)
13 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d6+2d6] 3 + 5 + 5 = 13)
_*Relgore is dead*_

I have awarded 525 XP to each PC._


----------



## Galieo (Sep 25, 2004)

Cleaning his blade on his ripped and already bloodied tunic, Eolan gives Slyfen a pat on the back, "Great work, elf-friend, very fine work indeed."

After voicing his congratulations, Eolan will survey the others, offering a potion of healing as succor before drinking two potions himself (provided that many remain).

After draining the potions, Eolan will take up a defensive position at the mouth of the cave, covering his partymates' backs.


----------



## Brain (Sep 25, 2004)

Slyfen takes a short bow.  He replies to Eolan, "Your bravery made it possible, and it was truly a group effort.  There may still be danger in these caves, we can't relax just yet.  We also need to find the source of the Dry Spell so that we can end it."

With that, Slyfen begins searching the bodies for any clues or valuables.


----------



## Krug (Sep 25, 2004)

Belisha dismisses the webbing. "Oh that was quite the battle, wasn't it? And brave Rufus, taking down an orc on your own." She gives the dog a friendly pat. Belisha starts to survey the room as well.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 26, 2004)

Hardin gratefully accepts a potion of CLW from Eolan, and downs it quickly, before taking up a position across from Eolan at the door.

"Slyfen, when that web spell runs out, search the room, you have the keenest eyes of all of us.  See what you can find."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 26, 2004)

After Belisha dismisses the web, she and Slyfen search the bodies and the room as the knight and cleric stand guard. Eolan and Hardin each take the opportunity to avail themselves of some healing magic. Between the two of them, they finish off the party’s supply.

Slyfen finds that the orcs carry nothing of value. However, in a pouch tied onto Relgore’s belt he finds the _eversoaking sponge_ that caused all of the trouble for the people of Green Glade and the surrounding countryside. Of course Relgore was also wearing a suit of scale mail, and wielding a magical greataxe of great beauty.

Belisha searches the piles of furs and skins the creatures used for bedding. The smaller piles, apparently for the orcs, hold nothing of value. The larger pile, on the other hand, conceals several precious stones, including a small chunk of obsidian, a piece of malachite, a golden yellow topaz, and a fiery yellow corundum. Additionally, a large leather bag stashed in the pile holds 496 gold pieces.



_OOC Notes:

_*Eolan restored to 16 hp*_
Potions cured [1d8+1 each] 3 + 1 = 4 hp and 3 + 1 = 4 hp

_*Hardin restored to 13 hp*_
Potion cured [1d8+1] 7 + 1 = 8 hp

The dry spell is simply unlucky weather, something the country people are used to. Green Glade ran into real trouble when the lakes started drying up. Lord Bootlum hired you to bring him Relgore’s head for 2500 gp, and told you that you could keep any other treasure you find, so long as you returned the _eversoaking sponge.

_Splitting up the treasure: I’m making several assumptions. 1) You want to return the _sponge_, 2) you want to sell the precious stones, 3) you want to split the gold, 4) you want to sell the scale mail. Speak up if you want to bid for the _+1 greataxe_, otherwise I’ll assume you want to sell that too. If all of these assumptions are correct, I’ll let you know how much each of you gets after you get back to town. If one or more of them is not correct, please let me know._


----------



## Krug (Sep 26, 2004)

_I'm fine with the assumptions. _

"Ah.. such a sponge. Should be destroyed for its own good," says Belisha.


----------



## Galieo (Sep 26, 2004)

A look of consternation crosses the red haired knight's face as he considers Belisha's words.  Puzzled, Eolan asks, "What do you mean, destroyed?  We promised to return the sponge to its rightful owner."

Sheathing his bastard sword, the warrior half turns to Belisha and continues his thoughts, "Should we not also destroy the axe and armor since they too were put to ill purposes against us?  I shall bow to your greater intellect and wisdom, assuredly, but me wonders, could not this sponge be used for good, say if a flood were to beset these poor folk?"

ooc:

Eolan raises his questions, but will bow to the superior intellect of the group.

Yep, those assumptions work for me too.    Btw, great adventure--glad you all let me get in half-way.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 26, 2004)

Those assumptions work for me too.  Also Hardin suggests that after the sponge is returned, they investigate the effect of using a _dispel_ to see if they can get the water back out.


----------



## Krug (Sep 26, 2004)

"The ill-effects of being able to soak up water outweigh the good it might bring," says Belisha. "As for weapons of war, well, they purchase good coin. And trying to destroy all of them would be like trying to stop a river flowing with a net." She turns to the sponge. "Very well, we shall return the sponge to Nerius, but warn of its effects. It still does far too much damage, and floods are sometimes necessary for nature to restore the balance. Imagine... if it could take the water out of the sea! Civilization might perish!" She shudders at the thought.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 27, 2004)

The party rounds up the unconscious members of the bandit’s party, and takes them back to town. The trip is uneventful. Once in Green Glade, they turn the rabble over to the local sheriff, along with Relgore’s head. The locals greet the heroes with considerable awe and wonder.

At the Wyvern’s Claw, Graf treats them to all the ale they can drink. ”And a mighty fine job you did after all! Mates, the entire county thanks you!” he says, raising a glass of his own.

The next day, the party quietly travels to Lord Bootlum’s manor on the edge of town. Nerius greets them with similar gratitude. The party presents him with the _eversoaking sponge_, but also tells him of their concerns over its misuse.

Nerius listens to their arguments, then thinks for several moments, rubbing his chin. ”Indeed, this item has certainly caused my people great trouble, not to mention putting me in a bit of a spot politically. Much as it pains me to say so, I think that you are right. An item like this is not safe here. I fear the safest place for it is in Allthrop, under the care of the mage Elwin. He is a good-hearted but powerful man, and will see to it that the _sponge_ is kept safe from those who would use it to do harm.”

“I commit the item to your care. Please see it safely to Elwin. See the treasurer in the morning…I believe we owe you some gold,” Nerius says with a wink and a smile. Satisfied, the party stays another night under the welcome roof of the Wyvern’s Claw.

The next day, they begin the long trip to Allthrop.

*The End*​


_OOC Notes:

I have added 1400 gp to each character sheet.

Thanks for making this so fun, guys! I had a blast. I hope to start another adventure in a week or two. It’s called _Frozen Whispers_. I’d love to use the same group of PCs, if you guys are up for it and aren’t too familiar with the module. It would be just enough to get you to 4th level…assuming you survive it.  

Please keep a subscription to this thread, and I’ll post here when I’m ready to start the new adventure.

Thanks again,

Vigwyn
_


----------



## Brain (Sep 27, 2004)

Yeah, I'm interested in continuing with this group as well.  I'll keep my subscription for sure.


----------



## Krug (Sep 27, 2004)

Belisha looks to her companions. "Well, drinks and pipeweed is on me," says the gnome. "And lets see what good dog food there be for you Rufus. And birdseed for Narkus. Did I tell you how glad I be to be rid of that Relgore's head? Darn thing kept staring at me at night, I tell you...." 

_Had a blast. Looking forward to the next adventure.  _


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 27, 2004)

Hardin sighs expansively.

"A good meal and some good ale sound good to me.  Let's take a break."

OOC:  Hope to see you guys again in a week.


----------



## Galieo (Sep 27, 2004)

"Now, now, the first round is on me!" shouts the jubilent Eolan.  "Here's to the bravest of the brave!"

OOC:

I am definitely in for the next adventure.  Great DMing, great gaming, count me in.  Thanks all.


----------

